# Naruto 586 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

Predict away!


			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





			
				FitzChivalry said:
			
		

> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore meaning that there is no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Leuconoe (May 9, 2012)

Looks like we're really going to see Izanami in use next time.


----------



## harurisu (May 9, 2012)

*Will Itachi survive that last attack ?*

[sp=Over-sized Image][/sp]


----------



## Revolution (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto dies. Sasuke cries.


----------



## Leuconoe (May 9, 2012)

Something in the back of my head is telling me that thing was a clone. But either way, no wank intended, since this is Itachi Kishi is using I'm 100% he'll survive.


----------



## Marsala (May 9, 2012)

This time, Itachi should have already activated Izanami. So it should be too late for Kabuto and he only cut in two an illusion... or rather Itachi can choose what is real.


----------



## tnorbo (May 9, 2012)

he's an edo remember


----------



## Arles Celes (May 9, 2012)

Its a given that we will see Izanami.

So either it is already working or will be activated later when Itachi figures out how to handle Kabuto's counterattack.


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2012)

Why wouldn't he?


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2012)

izamani starts


----------



## Drums (May 9, 2012)

He will survive. He's_ Itachi_.


----------



## vered (May 9, 2012)

izanami will be activated on time.i can only guess.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 9, 2012)

He is done for this time, probably. Kabuto might replace the tag before regen kicks in.


----------



## bearzerger (May 9, 2012)

Itachi will survive. Either this was another genjutsu or Kabuto will have used his seal kunai to turn Itachi back into one of his pawns. In any case Itachi will survive if you can speak of survival when you are talking about someone who is already dead.


----------



## crisler (May 9, 2012)

you know that tears of kabuto is making it certain that he'll fall...

anyways, i thought spoilers said itachi activated izanami, his half-self merged with sasuke half with kabuto and saying 'i'm sorry next time' again and it's completely differnet


----------



## Rouge Angle (May 9, 2012)

If Madara and Muubuto can survive having a meteor dropped on them, Itachi can survive being cut in half.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (May 9, 2012)

Yes he will survive since he is an Edo. The question is if Kabuto can take advantage of the opening of Itachi being cut in half and put a tag on him and bring him on his side.


----------



## bearzerger (May 9, 2012)

Izanami it is. The question is whether Izanami works with Itachi having gotten turned with the seal kunai or whether this turns out to be a genjutsu.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 9, 2012)

He's an Edo. Of course he will survive.


----------



## Recal (May 9, 2012)

Itachi will survive.  I'll be interested to see how he makes it happen next chapter.


----------



## Trollism (May 9, 2012)

Its like people suddenly forgot that he is an undead regenerating zombie right now.


----------



## Kiss (May 9, 2012)

I think he will.


----------



## hussamb (May 9, 2012)

f u want to think about it, mayb kabuto cut him with kunai ( i am soory if i spilled it wrong ) that had tag on it


----------



## gershwin (May 9, 2012)

Ofc, since he is Edo.
I hope Sasuke will at last reveal his ems abilities and save Itachi from Kabuto`s tag.


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 9, 2012)

If he's not going to survive what was the point of Izanami?


----------



## Yuna (May 9, 2012)

Shin reconstituted after *being blown own*. So, yeah.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (May 9, 2012)

Of course

He's an Edo and its just your typical cliffhanger where the villain has the upperhand.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 9, 2012)

no, itachi's dead, hopefully giant crow sleeping in cave can pick up from where itachi failed


----------



## Frawstbite (May 9, 2012)

He should survive, Sasuke should be able to save Itachi in some way. Unless this was just to tease Izanami so Tobi can use it or something.


----------



## Tifa (May 9, 2012)

He will survive so he can tell Sasuke the truth 
[sp]cuz I wanna hear it [/sp]


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 9, 2012)

Itachi will be back, probably with the help of Izanami. Not to mention that he's a zombie that won't disappear unless he's sealed or something.

However, I believe he would have survived even if he was a real human. Kabuto is a strong opponent, but Itachi is not taken down easily.


----------



## Csdabest (May 9, 2012)

Itachi will fail. Sasuke will be the one to perform.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (May 9, 2012)

1/ He's an Edo

2/ He probably activated Izanami

There's high chance Itachi survived.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 9, 2012)

Hes an Edo.That type of attack doesnt do shit on Edo.


----------



## MCHammerdad (May 9, 2012)

Just a cliff hanger guys, calm down. 

He's be up and verbally lashing Kabuto next chapter just as planned.


----------



## motto (May 9, 2012)

He's already dead by definition.
Of course he'll regenerate, since he's an edo tensei.


----------



## T-Bag (May 9, 2012)

nope. itachi's finished


----------



## Perverted King (May 9, 2012)

Is over for Kabuto. He has two chapter left and we'll move on to Naruto vs. Tobi or Kages vs. Madara.


----------



## Ghost (May 9, 2012)

Itachi reveals that Izanami is in effect, Kabuto cries some more. Sasuke derps as usual.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 9, 2012)

We'll see Izanami and maybe some other battlefield.


----------



## Corax (May 9, 2012)

Survive the cut for sure but will Kabuto succeed in re-capturing him? Possibly will because Itachi has already activated izanami so his part in this battle is over.


----------



## Yachiru (May 9, 2012)

One word: Izanami.


----------



## LostSelf (May 9, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> He is done for this time, probably. Kabuto might replace the tag before regen kicks in.



Grimmjow is scaring me O__O.

OT: He's dead, of course he'll survive that attack. Sasuke is there, he won't let Kabuto replace the tag unless he kicks Sasuke away, and with Susano'o i don't think he will.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 9, 2012)

*Chapter 586 PRediction:*  Izanami

Kabuto thinks he defeated Itachi, but he already activated Izanami and it tricks Kabuto in thinking he's winning.   But the tide of battle turns around and Kabuto's end is near.


----------



## Daryoon (May 9, 2012)

What goes against Itachi is that Kabuto's attack was a double-page, multi-angle spread. You know, the sort always reserved for only the most decisive of blows.

It was also stressed (again) that Sasuke is too impatient and wants to kill Kabuto outright. Now he's incapacitated Itachi, it would make sense for Sasuke to lose his cool and act on his emotions. Kabuto will be dead before Itachi even has a chance to revive.


----------



## Mateush (May 9, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> What goes against Itachi is that Kabuto's attack was a double-page, multi-angle spread. You know, the sort always reserved for only the most decisive of blows.



Reminds me about this:


----------



## Daryoon (May 9, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Reminds me about this:



That isn't a double-page spread ending a chapter/volume though. Compare to this:



Also note: after all Itachi's moralising about not copying others, what attack did Kabuto use? His chakra scalpel. His personal, signature attack.


----------



## Mateush (May 9, 2012)

Daryoon said:


> That isn't a double-page spread ending a chapter/volume though. Compare to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Also note: after all Itachi's moralising about not copying others, what attack did Kabuto use? His chakra scalpel. His personal, signature attack.



Well I hope so. I accept your prediction


----------



## Deadway (May 9, 2012)

*Prediction 586*
*Pawns*

Sasuke: !! Itachi!

_*Kabuto strikes! What of Izanami?*_
Kabuto: You called me a failure yet here you lay at the bottom of my feet.
Sasuke: Damn you..
Sasuke: !?
_Sasuke collapses_
Sasuke: What...this feeling..
Kabuto: The neurotoxins inside Orochimarus true form, I cut them as I slithered through it.
Sasuke: Shit....can't move....
Kabuto: Now...for Itachi.
Itachi: You called me a failure...
Kabuto: ?
Itachi: Yet you didn't notice me activate Izanami the moment before you struck me.
Kabuto: Then show me this "Izanami" of yours.
Itachi: I have already shown it to you.
Kabuto: What are you saying...
Itachi: You said it yourself, your pawns are part of your power.
Kabuto: !? 
Itachi: That's right, your fate is sealed, what is happening now is just the beginning.
_Kabuto quickly rushes towards his edo tensei board._
Kabuto: N-no...impossible!

*Scene switches to the kages.*
Madara: !!
Madara: What's this? It seems Kabuto's chakra has been terminated. I can move freely now.
_Muu comes to a halt._
Muu: Urgh..my head..
Temari: He stopped moving! Now's our chance!
Dodai: Seal him!
Muu: Hold on.
Dodai/Temari/Genma and the others: ?
Muu: I have control of my body for some odd reason. While I was controlled I could see everything but couldn't react. I'd let you seal me but I think you need my help.
Temari: Seriously? Forget it!
Dodai: no..he's right, we need all the power we can get.
Muu: I need you to do something for me.
_Scene back to the kages_
_The kages are beaten up pretty badly and are in a circle with their backs to each other._
A: We can't keep this up....
Tsunade: We have to...
Gaara: !?
Mei: What is it kazekage?
Gaara: My seals have been opened!
A: WHAT? 
_Scene switch to Madara who turns and notices something_
Madara: !
_Madara is hit by the third Raikages punch_
A: !? Dad?
_Madara is sent flying_
Madara: What the hell is this? 
Madara: !? 
Madara blocks the blade of Joki boy. he tries to absorb it with his hand.
Madara: urgh it's hot...
Second Mizukage: Boom.
_Joki boy explodes and sens Madara flying who starts cracking up._
Madara: Are these the previous kages? Has Kabuto turned on me?
Madara: !? What i can't...
Fourth Kazekage: Your metal platting has been surrounded by my gold dust, you won't be able to move.
_Third Raikage grabs Madara in a full nelson._
Third Raikage: Do it Tsuchikage!
_Muu floating above_
Muu: Jinton Genkai Hakuri no jutsu!
Madara: !!
*The pawns have turned! Has Madara's luck ran out?*


----------



## Chuck (May 9, 2012)

we find out Izanami was activated in time and Itachi purposely let Kabuto believe he 'blitzed' him


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 9, 2012)

Kabuto re-seals Itachi and then starts kicking Sasuke's ass in


----------



## Topher (May 9, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> we find out Izanami was activated in time and Itachi purposely let Kabuto believe he 'blitzed' him



This chapter already showed that itachi activated izanami before he got hit. We will finally see the effects of izanami.


----------



## bloodyhawk (May 9, 2012)

i predict sasuke going berserk


----------



## Klue (May 9, 2012)

Izanami rapes, and rapes hard.


----------



## Syntaxis (May 9, 2012)

Deadway said:


> *Prediction 586*
> *Pawns*
> [..]



Dude. That's friggin' awesome 

I love that idea! The old zombies, still loyal to their villages, being the saviors the current generation needs.

And Itachi did what he promised: stopped the Edo Tensei.

And this opens up the next chapter for Itachi to give Sasuke carte blanche on killing Kabuto. I can't wait what Sasuke has to show...


----------



## Mateush (May 9, 2012)

Deadway said:


> ..



Awesome prediction.




			
				Syntaxis said:
			
		

> ..



I wish I could switch my life with yours, so I can smoke goodshit weed. I was in Amsterdam, it was very nice!! Bubble hash and all that shit..


----------



## Barioth (May 9, 2012)

Last time for those of you predict Flashback. Good job. For those predict his death. We're getting warmer. 

Now all we need is Kabuto try to snatch Uchiha Identity using Orochimaru fail attempt on Itachi and Sasuke. Good job NFers. Your prediction were insightful.


----------



## Ginkurage (May 9, 2012)

Kishi is going to change to another fight, calling it. (Probably Naruto vs Tobi).


----------



## Klue (May 10, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Kishi is going to change to another fight, calling it. (Probably Naruto vs Tobi).



And, I don't have a problem with that. It's been so long since Itachi initially mentioned Izanami, that I'm not even that interested in seeing it.


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 10, 2012)

does anyone know what the last page says... we see naruto in is biju cloak and a text is there... maybe it mentions that next chapter we will get to narutos fight or something...


as for current chapter it perfectly shows how shallow kabuto really is... he thinks he is sooo strong... but all those abilities are not his but they belong to other people from which he has stolen blood... and yey he is not aware of who he really is... he is a weaking that belives he is better than anyone else... he thinks he is rikudou becouse he has stolen some dna from some dudes

itachi will make him realize that in reality he is just a scared little kid from past that dosesnt remember about his life.... so mostly izanami will kabuto's dream came truth and will make kabuto gain back his lost memories.... and when he accepts this self he will lose all his current obtained powers... the same it will stop edo tensei.... since kabutos dream is to learn who he really is


but personaly I want to get back to naruto... to learn what all bijus gave naruto besides a little of their chakras ^^


----------



## Chuck (May 10, 2012)

Topher said:


> This chapter already showed that itachi activated izanami before he got hit. We will finally see the effects of izanami.



oh, cant believe i didnt notice that, well then some snake ass is about to be kicked next chapter then


----------



## titantron91 (May 10, 2012)

*Don't read if it's too long for you.*

*Title: IZANAMI
*
_Kabuto bifurcates Itachi.
_
*Itachi*: It is over...

*Sasuke*: Nii-san!

*Kabuto*: Oh how the mighty have fallen. The greatest Uchiha warrior since Uchiha Madara, has fallen in the hands of a commoner who utilized bloodline gifts better than their natural heirs. AHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

*Sasuke*: You arrogant son of a bitch...

*Kabuto*: I think you are not in the place to talk, dear Sasuke-kun. You see, your only chance of beating me has been cut in two and now... Senpo: Muki Tensei!

_A living stalagmite impales Itachi's body... hindering its complete regeneration.
_
*Kabuto*: Nii-san! Shit! _Sauce activates his EMS_

*Itachi*: Kabuto... you bastard

*Kabuto*: I guess you ran out of backup plans now huh... oh well I don't need any lectures from you anymore... I already beat you. Once I place this control seal inside your head...  You and Sasuke will be mine!

_Sasuke closes his eyes
_
*Kabuto*: Impure World Seal!

_Kabuto plants the seal inside Itachi._

_Itachi's stare turns blank. The Muki Tensei stalagmite recedes... and Itachi regenerates. His right eye is sealed from this point on._

*Kabuto*: So... Sasuke-kun... now that Itachi's gone. Would fight for your life or would you just give me the gift you have that I deserve!?  _Kabuto shows rapeface and rape laugh_

*Itachi*: Time's up... it's done. You're defeated Kabuto...

*Kabuto*: What? How can you talk? I'm pretty sure I commanded you to keep quiet... wait... why is everything starting to get distorted... everything is fading away...

_Kabuto is in Itachi's Tsukiyomi world, pierced all over his body by huge senbon generated by Tsukiyomi._

*Kabuto*: Itachi... Sasuke!

*Itachi*: You're not even in the real world yet... you're in my world, Tsukiyomi.

*Kabuto*: What the hell happened?

*Itachi*: Izanami happened. Let me tell you how you ended up like this. Izanami is a jutsu that decides the fate of the victim. The user of Izanami becomes the judge of the "deeds" of the victim. Whatever you do to me will be undone... an equal punishment will happen to you.

*Kabuto*: How come I didn't sense this at all? I am a Sage! I am a Rikudo

*Sasuke*: You gotta be delusional as hell to believe that the snake can grow wings and become a bird...

*Itachi*: In the illusion that Izanami made you believe, you slashed me in two, impaled me with a rock pillar as I regenerate, and took control of my mind. Izanami switched our places and made me slash you in two, impale you with a rock pillar as you regenerate, and took control of your mind.

*Kabuto*: This is like Izanagi... but the difference is instead of casting the jutsu onto oneself and changing one's own fate... it's cast on the opponent letting him decide his own fate... only that he's not aware that he's doing it to himself.

*Itachi*: You can't detect the effects of Izanami but you can detect my chakra plummeting due to Izanami usage. But you didn't take note of that because you're too confident it will do nothing significant.

*Sasuke*: We knew that you wouldn't kill my brother because he's too valuable a weapon... we figured that if you'd control his mind... we might as well turn the tables against you. At the end of the day, you're no Sage at all. You lost insight at the moment you achieved the upperhand.

*Kabuto*: I can't believe this... after all the research, measures, and preparations I made, I still came short. Where did I go wrong. The whole war was on the palm of my hands. Did my calculations fail to measure and detect something?

*Sasuke*: You thought everything can be contained, predicted, and controlled. You dismissed the fact that there are other things that may happen that are outside your grasp and you just have to live with them. The moment you thought you can't lose was the start of your downfall.

*Itachi*: You know even without this Tsukiyomi, I can easily command you to stop Edo Tensei and tell us the mechanics, strengths and weakness but because of my little brother's Sasuke's request...

*Sasuke*: Nii-san will torture you for 72 hours here in the world of Tsukiyomi which lasts for 3 seconds in the real world. See ya around.

*TSUKIYOMI RAPE*

_In the real world... Kabuto's mind and will is destroyed. He has a stalagmite impaling him from the back to his abdomen. He kneels staring blankly at the air... eyes bloodshot... bleeding a bit from the mouth... his Sage Mode gone... his ass-snake dead._

_Itachi commands Kabuto to tell the mechanics, strengths, and weakness of Edo Tensei... then commands him to stop the technique._

_Muu is already completely sealed.

Madara and his clones are still fighting the Kages. The 4th Raikage is down, bleeding to death._

*Madara*: Raikage, do you think really that your speed and agility can beat me because I'm slower than you? It's because of your speed that you fail to see minute details that happen around you! Now you're bleeding to death.

*Tsunade*: Stop talking, you arrogant jerk!

*Madara*: Me arrogant? How can you possibly win? It's gonna be 25 on 4 now... are you sure you can still fi.. what?

_Madara gets unsummoned.

A white Zetsu clone appears behind Tobi._

*Zetsu clone*: Kabuto lost to Itachi and Sasuke... Madara is unsummoned from Edo Tensei

*Tobi*: What? YES... Hmmm at last... that pest Kabuto's plan has already failed. I've been waiting for this moment...

_Tobi looks at Naruto and Co. Naruto's Bijuu Mode is gone. He has Killer Bee with seals all on his bodyshackled under chakra chains... Bee's shades are gone._

*Tobi*: I guess I have to go now... my greatest obstacle is gone and now the Moon's Eye Plan will commence! Tobi starts warping away...

*Last Page*: _Scene goes back to Itachi, Sauce, and Kabuto. Since Itachi's out of Edo Tensei control, he stays.

Itachi tries to extract more info from Kabuto.

He sees Tobi's plans, Madara's resummoning, Danzo and the Uchiha Massacre, Orochimaru's research, and Orochimaru injecting a serum on Sasuke back when Sauce was with Oro but it was incomplete. The final ingredient, a catalyst, was sealed in a scroll in a hideout. The from the dark corners of Kabuto's mind... a serpentine eye opens! Itachi is shocked!_


----------



## lathia (May 10, 2012)

I predict we get fallacious spoilers again. Everyone gets hyped like little girls, then the opposite happens. 

Edo tensei ends. Kabuto retreats, Kages get spared, and Tobi possibly retreats to reformulate and fight another day.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 10, 2012)

lathia said:


> I predict we get fallacious spoilers again. Everyone gets hyped like little girls, then the opposite happens.
> 
> Edo tensei ends. Kabuto retreats, Kages get spared, and Tobi possibly retreats to reformulate and fight another day.


I'm glad that spoiler about Itachi splitting was fake.


----------



## Sniffers (May 10, 2012)

Sasuke attacks Kabuto with Susano forcing him to back off. Itachi's body fades and its haze expanded and filled the room until it was no longer visible. 
"_This is Izanami._" The voice is clearly Itachi's. Kabuto, seemingly unwillingly, steps forward. The umbilical snake wraps around his neck, fastens itself to the ceiling and lifts Kabuto up like a hanged man against the backdrop of the webbing, bones and black burning fire.
"_How are you controlling me, Itachi?_" Kabuto barks. 
"_Izanami decides ones destiny. This time you have become my pawn, Kabuto._"
Kabuto tries to resist, but can't. Sasuke looks in awe at the scene. Kabuto's eye-shield slide open, revealing more tears. 
Itachi's voice sounds again, "_sorry, Kabuto, but this madness has to end._" Kabuto forms seals and ends Edo Tensei. Then, the snake lowers the hanged and motionless Kabuto in the black flames as Kabuto screams in agony. Then silence fell.
"_Itachi?_" Sasuke is not entirely sure what happened.
The haze that enveloped the room earlier became visible again and converged into Itachi's shape. Izanami ended and the two brothers were standing next to each other. Gazing on Kabuto's grave as one of Itachi's eyes shuts. After a short pause Itachi's body starts to crumble.
"_Ah, yes. Now that I've returned to this form I have to go too._"
"_Your promise!_" Sasuke demands.
"_Yes,_" answered Itachi. "_I will keep it._" With his remaining eye Itachi casts his last Tsukuyomi on Sasuke. 
"_The truth._"


----------



## Mister (May 10, 2012)

Crack prediction: Itachi uses Izanami to revert Kabuto to base mode and Kabuto lands his Edo kunai on Itachi.


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2012)

itachi turns kabuto into an edo tense............ what? that can totally happen


----------



## Yachiru (May 10, 2012)

*Sky and Earth*

*Sasuke:* NII-SAAAAAAAN!
*Kabuto:* Your arrogance is your downfall, Itachi. You believed you could see everything with those eyes of yours and do everything with that power of yours. But even a hardworking shinobi can surpass someone who was born with power.
*Sasuke:* You know nothing about the Uchiha, you hear? NOTHING!
*Kabuto:* How ironic, your brother murdered your entire family and you still suck up to him. Do you love your brother so much that you would die for him, Sasuke?
*Sasuke:* !?
*Kabuto:* Hadn't it been for me, he would still be lying six feet under and you would still be in despair. Itachi was and is your ray of light. How far would you go for him, Sasuke..?
*Sasuke:* *punches Kabuto with Susanoo* How far I would go for him, you say..? *approaches him* I would kill *anyone* who dares to hurt him. I will NEVER allow Itachi to be irreparably hurt.. after all he had to go through. That's my duty!
*Kabuto:* Your loyalty is remarkable.. similar to my loyalty to Orochimaru-sama. You said you would do anything for him? Let's test that..
*Kabuto approaches Itachi with the Kunai-tag in his hand*
*Kabuto:* I will get Itachi back under my control. If you truly love him, you will follow m-
*Kabuto's SM shatters and hes back in base form and starts spitting blood*
*Sasuke:* What..
*Kabuto:* *looks at his hands* I'm back in my normal form.. what.. NO! 
*Itachi:* That is the will of Izanami.. 
*Kabuto:* You..!!
*Sasuke:* That is.. Izanami?
*Itachi:* Yes. It's an extended version of Izanagi, the Jutsu which changes your personal reality. Remember the wounds Kabuto inflicted?
*Flashback of the cave stab and Kabutos torso slice*
*Itachi:* Those wounds.. are inflicted back on Kabuto. 
*Sasuke:* But that means Kabuto will..
*Itachi:* Sadly, yes. But such is the will of Izanami, who decided Kabuto's fate. If Izanami deems that Kabuto should die, we can't argue with that.
*Kabuto:* Itachi.. I UTTERLY DESPISE YOU! SOMEONE WITH SUCH A GREAT INTELLECT.. WHY DID YOU SIT BACK AND DO NOTHING AGAINST DANZO? WHY DID YOU LET HIM DESTROY THE LIVES OF SO MANY PEOPLE, INCLUDING YOUR CLAN!?
*Itachi:* What do you mean.. the massacre?
*Kabuto:* The massacre.. there never was a coup. It was all a lie to get you to do Danzo's and Tobi's bidding! Your entire life up to now was a lie! WHY DIDNT YOU KILL THEM?
*Itachi:* .............you're lying, right??
*Kabuto:* This is the truth. And Tobi, whom you call Madara.. he's not the real Madara. The real Madara is fighting the Gokage.. and they all are probably dead now.
*Sasuke:* WHAT?
*Kabuto:* ...Don't give up.. kill Tobi. You two are born warriors, I can sense that. Show Tobi... what a warrior can... do..... *dies*
*Itachi:* *clenches his fists*
*Sasuke:* Nii-san..?
*Itachi:* H-how could he..?
*Sasuke:* what?
*Itachi:* H-how could Danzo.. do this to our clan.. for his selfish need for power.. why did he hurt Kabuto.. they all.. THEY ALL HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THIS!
*Sasuke:* I understand how you feel.. I felt the same when Tobi told me the truth about you.
*Itachi:* They all.. they were innocent.. father, mother.. the children.. Kabuto.. 
*Sasuke:* 
*Itachi:* By the grave of our family.. Tobi shall bleed for this. Get ready for the bloodbath. 
*Itachi's wrath finally awakened!!*


----------



## Jeαnne (May 10, 2012)

Title: True power

Chapter starts with Sasuke staring at Itachi fading away.

Kabuto: you are the one who failed...Itachi.

Sasuke: ...

Kabuto: *what happened? why didnt he return still?*

Sasuke has a flashback where Itachi is with him inside of Tsukuyomi:

_"Now Sasuke, lets go back...right after we stop the snake, i will activate Izanami. If i get a deadly hit by Kabuto after the jutsu is activated, i might not return, since i have determined throught Izanami that he will not have the chance of gaining control of my body again. I have determined that he will be vulnerable to genjutsu even without knowing, if by any chance i am gone before i manage to cast it, you must do it yourself. Use the fact that he is not aware to your advantage, his guard will be down against you. I have also determined that he must die by your hands, so, kill him."_

Sasuke suddendly glares at Kabuto with killer intent in his eyes.

Kabuto: *why didnt he reconstitute?*

Sasuke stares at Kabuto and uses genjutsu.

Kabuto: huh, what are you trying to do now? its over...Sasu- *!??*

Sasuke: deactivate the edo tensei.

Kabuto makes some hand seals staring blankly.

Kabuto falls to the ground.

Kabuto: how...how did you?

Sasuke: Izanami...you said that the Uchiha was nothing compared to you, but in the end, you never knew the true power of the Uchiha.

Kabuto: !!

Sasuke: Itachi has determined that you would be vulnerable to our genjutsu, even if you were not aware of this, he also determined that he would fade away before you had the opportunity of taking control of him.

Kabuto: ...how do you know this?

Sasuke: that tsukuyomi...right before the snake reached us.

Kabuto: ...you know, Sasuke-kun. It doesnt mather.

Sasuke: ...?

Kabuto: I didnt really care about the war, my objective was simply have you. Besides...that was useless.

Sasuke:!!!?

Scene changes to chouza, Dan has faded away.

Chouza: Looks like...somebody managed to stop edo tensei!

We see many painels with all the other edo tenseis cleaned and people from alliance commemorating.

Then we see the kages...defeated, and Madara still standing.

Kabuto: And now...im going to use your brother's mistake against you.

Sasuke pulls his full susanoo out and makes an amaterasu shield around him fast.

Kabuto: kuchiyose...edo tensei...

Chapter ends


----------



## Chuck (May 11, 2012)

i predict Edo Tensei finally failing next chapter


----------



## Syxaxis (May 11, 2012)

I predict Izanami-centered chapter.


----------



## Talis (May 11, 2012)

If Izanami is finally going to be revealed then Madara is finally going to enter if Kabuto is almost finished off due Izanami.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 11, 2012)

We will go back to Madara and Kages. This chapter Itachi bullied Kabuto to tears, so it's only fair for Mads to bully Five Kages to tears - easily done as each Kage faces five Mads clones with Susanoos on.


----------



## Selva (May 11, 2012)

Itachi ends ET and this borefest of a battle is over. The scene switches back to Naruto, Bee, Kakashi and Gai vs Tobi :WOW


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2012)

loool3 said:


> If Izanami is finally going to be revealed then Madara is finally going to enter if Kabuto is almost finished off due Izanami.



madara is not fighting the uchiha he will still fight the kages if kabuto was gonna summon him he would have done it already. plus if izanami is successful edo will end with madara.


----------



## Chuck (May 12, 2012)

i predict the last page of the next chapter reveals that Madara has long broke out of Edo Tensei


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 12, 2012)

*i think when climax come, kishi always change the scene,,,*


----------



## Syxaxis (May 13, 2012)

I hope Itachi won't screw up with Izanami.


----------



## UchihaSage (May 13, 2012)

Uchiha Itachi takes body reforms and Kabuto is surprised. Uchiha Itachi removes his cloak and kneels down on the ground with his shiny white bum and proceeds to use Uchiha Hidden Jutsu: Fecal Matter. Kabuto is surprised again as the poo expands and transforms into a human shape. Izanami, it's you! In fact, the Izanami was the mother of Kabuto.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 13, 2012)

586: Intel Inside

Scene switch to Naruto
Tobi say now I give you all my full power
Tobi 125 Watts no jutsu!
Naruto dodges and say
haha you missed the breakpoint

Tobi say from now on all my jutsu shall be called "Pentium"
Tobi attacks Naruto again
Naruto dodges and say lol you just added one plus one and didn't hit two. 

Tobi uses izanagi.
lock cmpxchg8b no jutsu!
Time halts and Tobi catches fire!

Naruto say bitch please, all my jutsu are AMD.
Tobi is defeated!


----------



## WT (May 13, 2012)

Itachi shit is boring the crap out of me. Every chapter he says "Oh I'm ready to use Izanami" and he doesn't. Well forget this. 

I really hope scene switches to Naruto and co.


----------



## Talis (May 13, 2012)

Kabuto will summon edo Madara next to him.
Please...


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Kabuto will summon edo Madara next to him.
> Please...



Better: Sasuke goes apeshit, kills Kabuto only to find that Itachi would just regenerate. Itachi facepalms, Sasuke makes a puppy face and they go beat the crap outta Madara.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Better: Sasuke goes apeshit, kills Kabuto only to find that Itachi would just regenerate. Itachi facepalms, Sasuke makes a puppy face and they go beat the crap outta Madara.



i think you mean they go and get the crap beat out of them by madara


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

Gabe said:


> i think you mean they go and get the crap beat out of them by madara



The Uchiha bros would win this one. Only Uchiha can defeat Uchiha


----------



## Talis (May 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The Uchiha bros would win this one. Only Uchiha can defeat Uchiha


But Madara is a RS. 
I predict an Uchiha art of run marathon.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The Uchiha bros would win this one. Only Uchiha can defeat Uchiha



but this is not an uchiha anymore he is a senju uchiha hybrid hashidara. made form the cells of the strongest shinobies other then RS. Hashirama powers with madara makes the uchihas useless against him


----------



## Trance Kuja (May 13, 2012)

I feel like Itachi already used Izanami a bit ago, but when we hear him say "Im not ready" thats just the genjutsu or whatever making Kabuto think Itachi said he's not ready yet; kind of like how Sasuke got Danzo in genjutsu to make him believe he still had one eye left for Izanagi.  I know that sounds confusing, but I assure you it makes perfect sense in my head lol.

Either way, Im ready for this battle to end.  it was interesting, but I really dont wan tto see Kabuto go down with the "heart of the cards" mentality that Itachi is preaching.


----------



## WT (May 13, 2012)

Prediction:

Scene switches to Naruto and Tobi:

Tobi (seemingly worried): What is it that you have discovered brat?

Naruto: I know your weakness and your identity.

Tobi/Kakashi/Gai: !! 

Tobi: There's no way. An idiot like you could never figure that out.

Naruto: You're right. It wasn't me. I was informed by Master Kurama.

Tobi/Kakashi/Gai: Kurama?!

Naruto: Hehe, so you don't know do you?!

Tobi: What are you talking about?! What is Kurama?!

Naruto: Kurama is the noble beast with the 9 Tails.

Tobi: Heh, so that's his name. Names aren't going to help you Naruto.

Naruto: But friendship and collaboration will. Kurama is far older than you and has been around since the time of the sage. His knowledge and experience is second to none! As my new master and friend, he is willing to share this knowledge with me.

Tobi (enraged): .... 

Naruto: Why do you pretend to be Madara, Izuna?

Tobi/Kakashi/Gai/Bee: ?!!!!!!!!!?

Will finish it off later


----------



## Ghost (May 13, 2012)

White Tiger said:


> Prediction:
> 
> Scene switches to Naruto and Tobi:
> 
> ...




Fixed.


----------



## Qizz (May 13, 2012)

I was gonna make double fix by writing Ramen Guy but then I write Teuchi in Google and after all it was his name.


----------



## Ibb (May 13, 2012)

I remember the Sasuke vs Killerbee fight when Bee stabbed Sasuke with half a dozen swords; Kabuto cutting Itachi in half this chapter reminds me of that. Almost everyone and their mother is saying lol Izanumi, or Kabuto got trolled. No one is even considering the possibility that Kabuto might actaully defeat Itachi.


----------



## vered (May 13, 2012)

Ibb said:


> I remember the Sasuke vs Killerbee fight when Bee stabbed Sasuke with half a dozen swords; Kabuto cutting Itachi in half this chapter reminds me of that. Almost everyone and their mother is saying lol Izanumi, or Kabuto got trolled. No one is even considering the possibility that Kabuto might actaully defeat Itachi.



i think theres a chance the hit was real but even if it was, Izanami still has to be the deciding factor in this fight even after that hit.


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

Gabe said:


> but this is not an uchiha anymore he is a senju uchiha hybrid hashidara. made form the cells of the strongest shinobies other then RS. Hashirama powers with madara makes the uchihas useless against him



Brotherly bonds > Rinnegan shit.

Also, prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Sasuke's courage!*

Kabuto: Someone like you would never understand what I had to go through. Your fame and power spoiled you.

Itachi: It was quite foolish of you to attack me without _thinking_. Especially with such a lethal attack. Izanami has been activated.

Kabuto: Activated, huh? And where is that 'Izanami' of yours? Huh? Or were you just bluffing?

Itachi: That arrogance is going to be your end.. Izanami goes beyond your five senses.. nobody can escape it.

Kabuto: I see and feel nothing. And now *gets his kunai tag* I'll bring you back under my control. How would you like that, Sasuke-kun?

Sasuke: Don't you dare touching him..!!

Kabuto: It's quite funny that you, who has done nothing in this entire fight, are trying to act cool in front of your _Nii-san._

Sasuke: Watch your mouth, four-eyes.. Your tongue is offending me.

Kabuto: Huh? Then let's put your determination into testing.. *ties up Itachi with snakes* If you can best me, your brother is yours. But if I win.. you both will be mine. Kukuku..

Sasuke: Fair enough. Let's see if you're going to be more of a challenge than your precious master Orochimaru.. *activates his EMS*

Itachi: Sasuke.. be careful. You're both under the realm of Izanami now.

Sasuke: Chill out, I won't kill him.

**scene switches to Naruto vs Tobi**

Tobi: Don't talk big, brat. What is it that you have discovered?

Naruto: Your real identity. Only a sucker would reject his identity. 'No one'? That's bullshit.

Tobi: Your big mouth doesn't faze me. Someone like you could never discover who I am.

Naruto: Yeah, it wasn't me. It was thanks to Kurama.

Everyone: KURAMA!?

Naruto: It's the forgotten name of the Kyuubi. He's a beast with great wisdom and knowledge.

Tobi: So that fox finally spilled the beans, eh? *enraged* ... But don't think that will change anything. It won't.

Naruto: Friendship can change a lot of things! I grew up always being alone, rejected by everyone! But when I found friends, I felt courage and was determined to change things in this world. Kurama could see that change in me.

Tobi: You're not the first to believe that.. *clenches fists* But do you really think that having friends is just going to make everything okay?

Naruto: Trust and friendship are an important foundation for peace. The ability to trust and rely on others is essential. Itachi told me that.

Tobi: There will always be leaders who backstab you. ALWAYS! Humans are greedy and selfish.. They will do everything for power.

Naruto: But peace is the ability to cope with those conflicts. No system is perfect. But why would you pretend to be Madara... Obito?

Tobi: *furious*

Kakashi: Obito!???? But.. no.. how..

Naruto: You should know that this endless quest for power is meaningless! 

*Flashback*
Obito: My Nindo is to protect others with my power, not hurt them! Believe it!
*Flashback end*

Tobi: Hehehehehe... that someone like you can tick me off this much.. I compliment you, Uzumaki Naruto. I think I must reveal my identity now.

Kakashi: !!!!!

Tobi: *takes off his mask* Long time no see.. Kakashi. It's me, Obito.

*chapter ends*


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2012)

Heh, I love the idea about Tobi's identity discovered by Kurama. It actually is most likely, considering how long he lived and can recognize someone's chakra.


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Brotherly bonds > Rinnegan shit.
> 
> Also, prediction:
> 
> ...



doubt it but whatever remember Shodai>the uchihas so their in trouble


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2012)

anyone who thinks that after this fight, you will return to madara or naruto is an id.............. smart guy 

you do realize itachi and sasuke are gonna have a talk first, right? 

and judging by how long the uchiha flashbacks were........... 


and maybe just maybe some of your might understand a portion of my pain when reading gaara, kushina and what's his flashback


----------



## Syxaxis (May 13, 2012)

This forum explodes if Itachi got recontrolled.


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

I'm calling it now: Itachi won't disperse and the forum rage explodes


----------



## eyeknockout (May 13, 2012)

what if izanami controls a parralel universe where everything that happens in the pure world does not affect the parallel world. 

for example: kabuto cut the actual itachi in half, but the effects of izanami caused the second itachi in the parallel world to remain alive, so kabuto takes control of pure world itachi with edo tensei, but parallel itachi appears in pure world also. kabuto becomes all surprised that there is another itachi, both itachi's are completely real, they are from two different realms with equal power. so sasuke is forced to fight edo tensei controlled itachi and kabuto fights parallel itachi.

so izanami's power would be to "enter a realm that is parallel to the original world".

main question is: how would that stop edo tensei?

well, itachi could have planned to enter the realm with kabuto and find a secret weapon from the other dimension, or send him into a universe inception where kabuto continuously sees his past selves, though they are completely real and not fake images all in parallel universe at different points in time. allowing itachi to stop kabuto by torture or him opening his eyes to see his true selfs.

It could be a good way to explain why itachi was cut in half, foreshadowing for the 2 sides of itachi


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> This forum explodes if Itachi got recontrolled.



maybe then sasuke will do something other than being a sexy black haired sakura


----------



## Syxaxis (May 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> maybe then sasuke will do something other than being a sexy black haired sakura


Sasuke will save the fight and undo ET. It would be fucking epic


----------



## WT (May 13, 2012)

Addy said:


> anyone who thinks that after this fight, you will return to madara or naruto is an id.............. smart guy
> 
> you do realize itachi and sasuke are gonna have a talk first, right?
> 
> ...



You know what, I'm a diehard Itachi fan. Favorite character.

Even I'm beginning to get bored of his shit now. 

Hey Itachi haters. If you want to sig the above, have your chance now


----------



## Syxaxis (May 13, 2012)

Preachy Itachi is terrible character. Reminds me of Naruto


----------



## WT (May 13, 2012)

Wait a minute. I just realised. Its not Itachi, its Kabuto.

Thank Goodness. 

I thought I was loosing the plot for a minute


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

The problem isn't Sasuke doing nothing, the problem is Kabuto. Fuck him. He needs to die.

Sasuke can't go cerberus and Itachi is STILL holding back ._.

Bring in Madara already


----------



## Addy (May 13, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Sasuke will save the fight and undo ET. It would be fucking epic



depends 

i want sauske to have at least 5-10 chapters or one fight only chapter showing sauske owning itachi and/or kabuto. 

because he really needs the hype right now since i am not buying sasuke = naruto.



White Tiger said:


> You know what, I'm a diehard Itachi fan. Favorite character.
> 
> Even I'm beginning to get bored of his shit now.
> 
> Hey Itachi haters. If you want to sig the above, have your chance now





Syxaxis said:


> Preachy Itachi is terrible character. Reminds me of Naruto



indeed 

preachy itachi is only good when he says new shit and not the same old shit. 

itachi: identity this identity that.
naruto: peace this peace that. 

i am starting to worry about his flashback to what really happened to the uchiha. i know it will suck 10 kinds of crap but with each chapter, he is getting lame. not because he was owned. his talk is stupid and his ideals are even more stupid. jesus naruto stupid


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

Itachi should get bloodlusted already.. Kabuto is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 13, 2012)

^depends if Izanami fails or not. Then you will see bloodlusted Sasuke.


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> ^depends if Izanami fails or not. Then you will see bloodlusted Sasuke.



But bloodlusted Sasuke is only fun if there's Itachi who slashes everyone in his way WITHOUT Susanoo 

This is why Kabuto needs to die. Itachi survived Nagato and he is STILL holding back. 

Bloodlusted Itachi would make Sasuke bloodlusted because his bloodlust would be backed by his brother's. The Uchiha brothers creating a bloodbath of Edos would be so satisfying.


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2012)

If Itachi survives after the Edo Tensei ends, then I predict he will seal himself with Totsuka Sword. He would say something like this "I'm dead so I don't belong to this world, bye".


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

Mateush said:


> If Itachi survives after the Edo Tensei ends, then I predict he will seal himself with Totsuka Sword. He would say something like this "I'm dead so I don't belong to this world, bye".



Erm.. you do realize that Itachi can't use Totsuka anymore since Izanami sealed off the eye necessary for Susanoo, right?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 13, 2012)

Itachi might transfer Totsuka and Yata to Sasuke through tensha fuuin


----------



## Mateush (May 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Erm.. you do realize that Itachi can't use Totsuka anymore since Izanami sealed off the eye necessary for Susanoo, right?



Oh right, it's possible. In any way he would still seal himself or forcing Sasuke into doing it.


----------



## Yachiru (May 13, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Oh right, it's possible. In any way he would still seal himself or forcing Sasuke into doing it.



No, Sasuke would never do such a thing. If Sasuke has an opportunity to keep Itachi, he will do everything in his power to keep him.

But Itachi might pass on naturally after he receives the village's recognition against his will


----------



## Mister (May 13, 2012)

Predictions:



Izanami = opposite Izanagi.
It alters Kabuto's reality by turning his advantages (attacks; Sage Mode) into an illusion.
Kabuto reverts to base mode, therefore.


Kabuto will try to/will use his kunai to get Itachi back under his control.
Itachi vs Sasuke again.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> Predictions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, that sounds extremely boring

after the long wait, izanami better be nothing short of controlling the entire area by bringing the illusion world to life, breaking the barriers betwween the pure world and illusion world where everything in itachi's presence is under his control and even reality itself is altered.

so like *muki tensei + tsukiyomi + steroids = izanami*


----------



## Mister (May 13, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> no, that sounds extremely boring
> 
> after the long wait, izanami better be nothing short of controlling the entire area by bringing the illusion world to life, breaking the barriers betwween the pure world and illusion world where everything in itachi's presence is under his control and even reality itself is altered.
> 
> so like *muki tensei + tsukiyomi + steroids = izanami*



Only... that doesn't explain how it is paired with Izanagi. 

What I said does show how it can be paired with Izanagi. You can say it gives the knock on effect of implying that Tobi probably can have 10 mins of invincibility.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 13, 2012)

Mister said:


> Only... that doesn't explain how it is paired with Izanagi.
> 
> What I said does show how it can be paired with Izanagi. You can say it gives the knock on effect of implying that Tobi probably can have 10 mins of invincibility.



Izanagi: breaks the barrier between reality and genjutsu by making reality a genjutsu

my hypothesis:

izanami: breaks the barrier between reality and genjutsu by making genjutsu a reality

...makes more sense than izanami reverting people to their base form


----------



## Kanki (May 13, 2012)

How soon will the spoilers be out?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 13, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi should get bloodlusted already.. Kabuto is starting to get on my nerves.



Kabuto is keeping the fight interesting.



Kakashi Is God said:


> How soon will the spoilers be out?



Tuesday?


----------



## dream (May 13, 2012)

We will see Izanami in action.


----------



## Kanki (May 13, 2012)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Tuesday?



Oh I thought the chapter or spoilers would be released early this week...


----------



## Lovely (May 13, 2012)

Tuesday is early. We usually get them on Wednesday.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2012)

Lovely said:


> Tuesday is early. We usually get them on Wednesday.



Depends on the time zone. 

Where I live, the spoilers usually come out between 2 am and 4 am on Wednesday, and because I stay up late, I consider them to come out Tuesday night. It may technically be wrong but it's close enough for me and on the right side of my sleep for me to perceive it as Tuesday. 

As far as I know though, the spoilers are still coming out at the usual time this week despite possible early shipments,

/off-topic.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 14, 2012)

Izanami GG
The BD is a total mess for the entire week that follows


----------



## handsock (May 14, 2012)

I'm calling it, Itachi showed Sasuke how to use Izanami during their Tsukuyomi exchange. Remember this post.


----------



## Mariko (May 14, 2012)

handsock said:


> I'm calling it, Itachi showed Sasuke how to use Izanami during their Tsukuyomi exchange. Remember this post.



You're seeing that coming too?

This is a plausible prediction imo...

but the "senju" dna stuff is still a problem for kishi....

Whatever happens, how will he explains that a simple uchiha can use such a rikudo level jutsu....


----------



## Kusa (May 14, 2012)

I hope Kishi will give our Princess Sasuke a sexchange and make him Prince Sasuke.


----------



## Sniffers (May 14, 2012)

Izanami takes effect.
Edo Tensei is released. It is revealed that the risk of Edo Tensei is that once you try to permanently release/end it, you're mind is shattered by the strain.
Kabuto turns into a mindless husk which gets cremated by Sasuke's Amatersu.

Zetsu informs that Kabuto was killed and that Madara has returned to the Pure World. Tobi is happy with this as he can now revive Madara properly. Believe it!


..Oh yeah, as Itachi fades to the Pure World, he does one last Tsukuyomi on Sasuke to make him relive the massacre for shits and giggles so that they can have their talk.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 14, 2012)

Sniffers said:


> Izanami takes effect.
> Edo Tensei is released. It is revealed that the risk of Edo Tensei is that once you try to permanently release/end it, you're mind is shattered by the strain.
> Kabuto turns into a mindless husk which gets cremated by Sasuke's Amatersu.
> 
> ...



i would like to amend your first paragraph and to say that the negative effects is the amount summoned would cause this.

cause i found it strange that the senju, 2nd hokage never made this many edos or even oro when invading konoha, only attempted to make 3 at once.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 14, 2012)

prediction: 

itachi had izanami already active so the cut had no effect, kabuto gets angry and goes full power, he begins to turn into a beast, his chakra levels rise over 9000 and he is reborn as a giant bijuu look a like. he says he has created his own bijuu inside of himself and he is the jinchuriki of the 0 tailed bijuu.

itachi says the beast is much more susceptible to amaterasu so he is about to use it, but kabuto in 0 tailed form splits into hundreds of smaller sized bijuu forms and says "not so easy to use amaterasu now?"

itachi says "izanami is already activated sasuke, izanagi was a support jutsu and so is izanami, with this technique active his jutsu are useless before me" 

sasuke: "so i guess you're telling me to get more serious huh itachi"

itachi: yes sasuke, show him your full power, his life and death chain is already held between my hands


----------



## Chuck (May 14, 2012)

Trance Kuja said:


> I feel like Itachi already used Izanami a bit ago, but when we hear him say "Im not ready" thats just the genjutsu or whatever making Kabuto think Itachi said he's not ready yet; kind of like how Sasuke got Danzo in genjutsu to make him believe he still had one eye left for Izanagi.  I know that sounds confusing, but I assure you it makes perfect sense in my head lol.
> 
> Either way, Im ready for this battle to end.  it was interesting, but I really dont wan tto see Kabuto go down with the "heart of the cards" mentality that Itachi is preaching.



this ^
"Since when were you under the impression that I wasNT using Izanami?"


----------



## Syxaxis (May 14, 2012)

I'm really starting to think that Itachi failed.


----------



## bearzerger (May 14, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i would like to amend your first paragraph and to say that the negative effects is the amount summoned would cause this.
> 
> cause i found it strange that the senju, 2nd hokage never made this many edos or even oro when invading konoha, only attempted to make 3 at once.



I think it'll be revealed that Tobirama used Edo Tensei only to bring his allies back from the dead. The unwillingness of the zombies is the greatest weakness of the jutsu. That way it could be not the amount of the zombies, but their feelings for the summoner which decides the price. An unwilling spirit sounds a lot more likely to eat the users mind than an old friend and comrade called upon to defend what he has fought to protect when he was still alive.


----------



## auem (May 14, 2012)

i wonder whether kabuto will remember his origin(his home,parents) in his dying moment....may be that will give him a final peace....


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2012)

kages are about to get killed when all of a sudden madara turns to dust surprising the kages


----------



## Yachiru (May 14, 2012)

Kabuto is dying  Just like Izanagi was life, Izanami is death.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 14, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Kabuto is dying  Just like Izanagi was life, Izanami is death.


Please, stop with you nonsence about Izanami being death.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 14, 2012)

We will find out if Itachi has finally received the first legit hit. 

Otherwise, well...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2012)

Most important chapter of the entire manga. Did Kabuto fodderize Itachi or not  ? All depends on the answer of this very simple question.


----------



## Yachiru (May 14, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Please, stop with you nonsence about Izanami being death.



Death Izanami's central aspect.


----------



## Mariko (May 14, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Death Izanami's central aspect.



As freakness... (according to the japanese mythology).

Is that to mean Izanami will turns Kabuto more ugly than he is?

wait... It could be plausible. 

Turning kabuto into rainbow dash...

Only 20% cooler...

Kabuto should in that case prey Itachi to give him back his former face...


----------



## eyeknockout (May 14, 2012)

we find out the person kabuto has been fighting this whole time was just 2 crows that transformed into looking like itachi and sasuke, while real itachi and sasuke are off to fight madara and ramen guy (tobi)


----------



## Syxaxis (May 14, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> we find out the person kabuto has been fighting this whole time was just 2 crows that transformed into looking like itachi and sasuke, while real itachi and sasuke are off to fight madara and ramen guy (tobi)


Your predictions are always so unrealistic


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (May 14, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Your predictions are always so unrealistic



thats just prediction .. don't judge him

my predict : itachi transfer totsuka and yata when he did tsukuyomi.
and kabuto will use "tatuya" again to genjutsu sasuke.
and sasuke will making some defend frm amaterasu.


----------



## Yachiru (May 14, 2012)

Izanami shall reign supreme


----------



## eyeknockout (May 14, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Your predictions are always so unrealistic



it's unrealistic to you because you are like kabuto, eyes closed, if you were to open your eyes you would realize my illusion will become a reality


----------



## calimike (May 14, 2012)

I predicted Itachi summon  but I'd no idea what mean is...


----------



## Taijukage (May 14, 2012)

> Is over for Kabuto. He has two chapter left and we'll move on to  Kages vs. Madara.


how will we do that if edo teseis cancelled?


----------



## urodentis (May 14, 2012)

Kabuto's flashback was too long for him to simply be fodder for EMS Sasuke or Edo Itachi. He's going to survive, and fight Naruto.


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2012)

Now would be the perfect time for Kishi to switch fights, major trolling.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 14, 2012)

But all in all I think Kishi will be switching battles soon. The same happened with Tobi vs Naruto and Madara vs 5 Kages


----------



## Yachiru (May 14, 2012)

Itachi will win this and Sasuke will be his fangirl forever.


----------



## Marsala (May 14, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Death Izanami's central aspect.



But Itachi is going to use it to beat Kabuto without killing him, so while it can be used to deal death, it is apparently more flexible than that.


----------



## Yachiru (May 14, 2012)

Marsala said:


> But Itachi is going to use it to beat Kabuto without killing him, so while it can be used to deal death, it is apparently more flexible than that.



That's what he planned to do, buddy. But Kabuto inflicted way too many wounds on Itachi, so Kabuto will die by Izanami.

"You don't know who you are until you die" - Itachi's words hold significance here and the flashback is a sign that Kabuto's death is pretty much imminent. 

Itachi and Kabuto developped a connection in this fight, and Kabuto in his moment of death will hype Itachi once more like he did countless times. It's like a reverse-Naruto. 

Because we all know that all Kabuto wanted was to become a bird and be free. Itachi in life was a caged bird, but with Edo Tensei he gained freedom.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2012)

izanami wont kill kabuto they have to keep him alive to end edo dont get why people are saying kabuto will get killed by the jutsu.

also i been wondering what if izanami switches bodies of the caster and the person it is used on


----------



## Yachiru (May 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> izanami wont kill kabuto they have to keep him alive to end edo dont get why people are saying kabuto will get killed by the jutsu.
> 
> also i been wondering what if izanami switches bodies of the caster and the person it is used on



It's ability is likely not to kill _per se_. You transfer your wounds to your opponent and if your opponent wounds you enough, he dies. 

Izanami's property is death and destruction.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 14, 2012)

next chapter itachi has izanami already activated and kabuto is stuck fighting the effects of the jutsu, he realizes he cannot defeat it so he summons edo madara. itachi already used izanami on kabuto so he can't use it on madara so madara attacks but right at the last second the earth turns into a giant golem, itachi has fused tsukiyomi and izanami together where he now brings the illusion world into the pure world and controls the entire area. all of madara's attacks can be manipulated by itachi's time manipulation of tsukiyomi.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2012)

madara is not fighting the brothers he is with the kages kishi will not take him away we saw the cover with the 3 villains each fighting some of the heroes.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 14, 2012)

Gabe said:


> madara is not fighting the brothers he is with the kages kishi will not take him away we saw the cover with the 3 villains each fighting some of the heroes.



kages are garbage to madara and have no significance in madara's life, except tsunade who is a descendant of hashirama. madara even said how tsunade is a pathetic senju, sure she's still senju, but not anything of importance. it's like orochimaru caring for konohamaru because hiruzen was his rival :rofl

itachi and sasuke would definately put up a better fight and have more reason to fight madara, first and second EMS, all uchihas, one lead uchihas, one destroyed uchihas. 2 are very arrogant, senju vs uchiha is a destined battle and madara has become part senju. 

also no point in arguing against my prediction, they always come true


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

I see this battle lasting another six chapters, tops! Izanami will pwn Kabuto and serve to end Edo Tensei, Sasuke and Itachi talk for two chapters in Tsukyomi, Sasuke then proceeds to fight and kill Kabuto (three chapters).

Maybe longer if Kishi decides to return to Madara and the Kages for a significant amount of time. Doubt he has a story to tell there, though.


----------



## Addy (May 14, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Most important chapter of the entire manga. Did Kabuto fodderize Itachi or not  ? All depends on the answer of this very simple question.



you can't fodderize itachi. 

when you try and do that, itachi has some new ability to counter it!!!!!!!!!!! strike him whit lightning? susano'o. cut him in half? edo tense/izanami/izanagoi. retreating when fighting konoha and jiraya? he meant that.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2012)

Edo Tensei is coming to an end, it is has been around 9 chapter so it should round up the chapter. Kabuto's fight with Sasuke should be another 9 chapters however I think the focus will switch back to the Kage for a while.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Edo Tensei is coming to an end, it is has been around 9 chapter so it should round up the chapter. Kabuto's fight with Sasuke should be another 9 chapters however I think the focus will switch back to the Kage for a while.



Another nine chapters for Sasuke and Kabuto? Damn! Don't you think that's a bit much?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2012)

9 chapters is too much, but i think that if they fight to death, it will be big


btw if we only see izanami this chapter and kabuto deactivates edo tensei, we can bet that madara wont get deactivated.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 14, 2012)

only 7k views= most likely will be a heck of a boring chapter. 

I will say this:'
NEXT CHAPTER WILL START THE BIGGEST SHIT STORM THIS FORUMS HAVE EVER SEEN. 
And Im totally serious about it.

The trolling kishi will do will be of nagato TNJ book proportions. Just you wait and see.


----------



## Raventhal (May 14, 2012)

Kabuto will lose his powers and gain a new destiny of knowing who he is by his past or present destiny changing.  Edo will end... at least for those he summoned directly.

Itachi will disappear before Sasuke can talk to him cuz he was retagged before Izanami takes full effect.  Sasuke will demand Kabuto to bring him back but Kabuto won't/can't and Sasuke enraged kills him with new EMS jutsu.  Sasuke cries and pours a 40oz out for his homie... I mean brother.  Leaves cave and runs into Suigetsu and Snow White... I mean Jūgo with the gains the Elder Scroll from them.


----------



## Marsala (May 14, 2012)

Itachi has done too much talking about how he failed for him to not give his backstory from his perspective. We'll probably get his flashback told to Sasuke after Kabuto is dealt with.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> 9 chapters is too much, but i think that if they fight to death, it will be big
> 
> 
> btw if we only see izanami this chapter and kabuto deactivates edo tensei, we can bet that madara wont get deactivated.



Madara is different from the other Edos. The opportunity for him to be revied with the Rinne Tensei is rather high, which can't be said for the other Edos.

I imagine, Kishi cutting away to Madara with the Five Kages on the verge of death and right before he delivers a "game over", he'll fall apart.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 14, 2012)

People are forgetting something basic and interesting.
When the war started tobi cock tease us with the war with about 5 chapters ending, before it actually started. I only rememeber this ones
- My rinegan is hungry for war
- Lets march to war
- lets start the war 

This were actually endings and threr were others before the war actually started.

So far we have seen itachi say izanami about 3 times at the end and 2 showing one eye missing


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> kages are garbage to madara and have no significance in madara's life, except tsunade who is a descendant of hashirama. madara even said how tsunade is a pathetic senju, sure she's still senju, but not anything of importance. it's like orochimaru caring for konohamaru because hiruzen was his rival :rofl
> 
> itachi and sasuke would definately put up a better fight and have more reason to fight madara, first and second EMS, all uchihas, one lead uchihas, one destroyed uchihas. 2 are very arrogant, senju vs uchiha is a destined battle and madara has become part senju.
> 
> also no point in arguing against my prediction, they always come true



madara would be to much for them and if kishi wanted him and the uchihas to fight he would have done it already instead of putting the kages against him. i doubt you predication's come though you just want this to happen that your blind to the truth. madara would murder the brothers easily. because of him having shodais power. who was suprior to madara himself with the ems and the kyuubi plus he has the rinnegan a superior eye to the ems. what can a one eyed itachi after izanami and sasuke who does not have the experience with ems like madara does. so i really doubt the brothers will be any match to madara then the kages. onoki has past with madara and tsunade being related to the man madara is most obsessed with is a strong connection. but what ever, like i say i would be very surprise if madara faces the kyuubi especially since after izanami i expect edo to be undone sadly with even madara as well. i dont expect sasuke to face madara till he is brought back via rinnie tensei along side naruto. madara needs to face an uchiha and a person connected to the senju even by far off blood.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 14, 2012)

I have no idea what Izanami is going to do, all I can predict with certainty is that it will put Kabuto in a position where he is vulnerable to Tsukiyomi (without killing him) and he will be forced to release Edo Tensei. Although I don't think this is the last we'll see of ET, it was moderately foreshadowed that Tobi and/or Madara will use it on Jiraiya and Shisui later, so probably before the inevitable Naruto and Sasuke vs Madara it will be Naruto vs Jiraiya and Sasuke vs Shisui. 

It will be stated that the 'release' command will unbind all the souls brought back with ET, and that only the seals of Rikudou himself would be immune to it (i.e. KinGin in the items). Even the Totsuka Sword is subject to it, and Nagato will be released as well. 

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say this crazy but awesome thing right here:

*Spoiler*: __ 



This scene will create a Chekhovs Gun where it becomes apparent, if you think it through logically, that this also means the 4 Hokage will be freed from Edo Tensei and thereby brought out of the Death Gods Stomach (Kabuto almost certainly got the ET scroll from Oro right? So a release command would apply to the ones Oro revived as well).

Later on, right before the final battle (whether with Kabuto or with Madara) the FV will reveal this fact and re-summon the 4 Hokage, forcing Naruto to defeat them and thereby prove he is to be the strongest Hokage beyond a shadow of a doubt


----------



## T-Bag (May 15, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Most important chapter of the entire manga. Did Kabuto fodderize Itachi or not  ? All depends on the answer of this very simple question.



that hit from kabuto will not change. ill tell u that right now. simply because itachi is an edo (it doesnt matter if he got hit) and he just signed kabuto's death warrant with izanami "im going to enter izanami now...you've already failed" kabuto's attack, while it was cool it was pointless, he lost before he managed to attempt his last attack


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> that hit from kabuto will not change. ill tell u that right now. simply because itachi is an edo (it doesnt matter if he got hit) and he just signed kabuto's death warrant with izanami "im going to enter izanami now...you've already failed" kabuto's attack, while it was cool it was pointless, he lost before he managed to attempt his last attack


Don't act like you know everything. 

Itachi got hit means that Kabuto gained control over him.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Don't act like you know everything.
> 
> Itachi got hit means that Kabuto gained control over him.



yes, allow someone who does know everything to explain, which is.....me 

after edo tensei gets solo'd by izanami

kabuto gonna die


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> yes, allow someone who does know everything to explain, which is.....me
> 
> after edo tensei gets solo'd by izanami
> 
> kabuto gonna die


You are quite confident in your predictions.


----------



## T-Bag (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Don't act like you know everything.
> 
> Itachi got hit means that Kabuto gained control over him.



how does getting hit = gaining control?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> how does getting hit = gaining control?


the same way that getting hit = being sealed.


----------



## auem (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Don't act like you know everything.
> 
> *Itachi got hit means that Kabuto gained control over him.*



what's the logic behind this idea.?!..h


----------



## auem (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> the same way that getting hit = being sealed.



Ah!..so that's the logic...!!!!..


----------



## T-Bag (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> the same way that getting hit = being sealed.



and what ability might that be, that kabuto has?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> and what ability might that be, that kabuto has?


You don't need to have special ability to put kunai in Itachi's head


----------



## T-Bag (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> You don't need to have special ability to put kunai in Itachi's head



but as i said, itachi used izanami. it's over. he can stick that kunai up his ass now


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> but as i said, itachi used izanami. it's over. he can stick that kunai up his ass now


We don't know that. Itachi was surprised by Kabuto's strike.


----------



## T-Bag (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> We don't know that. Itachi was surprised by Kabuto's strike.



i dont think you understand man. surprised or not it's over lol. its too late. i trust him when he says such a thing


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Ok. We shall see.


----------



## T-Bag (May 15, 2012)

im tellin u straight up so u dont get disappointed. itachi cant go down to kabuto if he cant end edo tensei. the handsigns at the end pretty much said izanami is casted


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> You don't need to have special ability to put kunai in Itachi's head



but kabuto needs "it's actually doing it". "but Addy, kabuto splits itachi in half and blitzed him so that surly means he can put a kunai in his head". excellent question but there is one problem 

kabuto doesn't do that 

he can do that but nope, he chooses to do the opposite and less obvious choice. instead of pinning itachi to the ground and/or just shove his hand into itachi's head, he chooses to slice him. why? because kabuto has the "stupid around itachi" syndrome A.K.A "troll itachi syndrome". here are a few examples:

1- kakashi gets rapped by itachi just looking at him.
2- naruto is also rapped by itachi when they meat before itachi dies.
3- naruto acts in a way that makes sakura look more competent against nagato when he fights him the second time forgetting many things.
4- sasuke does almost nothing in this battle.


all of these character have shown intelligence in their fights and even creative logic. especially naruto and sasuke. but against itachi that is meaningless. 


therefore, kabuto could have made itachi into an edo under his control again by just putting the kunai in itachi's head while itachi doesn't notice it BUT he doesn't


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Madara is different from the other Edos. The opportunity for him to be revied with the Rinne Tensei is rather high, which can't be said for the other Edos.
> 
> I imagine, Kishi cutting away to Madara with the Five Kages on the verge of death and right before he delivers a "game over", he'll fall apart.



Then after the Kages think they have won and are rejoicing, they learn that Tobi RTed Madara all over again and he just stole the Kyuubi.


----------



## auem (May 15, 2012)

T-Bag said:


> im tellin u straight up so u dont get disappointed. itachi cant go down to kabuto if he cant end edo tensei. *the handsigns at the end pretty much said izanami is casted*



better sign is in the next panel,where his right eye already lost it's light...that's mean the jutsu is completed...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2012)

I predict an Izanami inside an Izanami.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Naruto's battle against Tobi's jinchuuriki took 10 chapters.
Uchihas vs Kabuto = 8 chapters.
Madara vs Kages = 4 chapters.


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I predict an Izanami inside an Izanami.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



I predict an Itachi inside Itachi. 

Izanami turns the user into a russian doll, turning the opponent into a cukoo...

Believ it!


----------



## ch1p (May 15, 2012)

My prediction in broad strokes: Itachi regenerates due to being an Edo or because of Izanami. Getting owned might have been the king's plan all along, but there's a chance he can get tagged by Kabuto as well (though Izanami might also come into play and negate this). We might see Kabuto getting a few legitimate wins, yet because of Izanami, Itachi won't be defeated.

We'll see Naruto this week.


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2012)

Time for (fake) spoilers:

from 2ch:

５８６ 穢土転生の弱点 
イタチ真っ二つ 
サスケ「！！」 
カブトにやける「僕の手駒に戻ってもらうよ」 
カブトイタチの中にある札を握り印を結び上書きをし始める 
カブト「これで完了だ…！」 

イタチ無言で体が戻ってくる 
イタチ「…」 
カブト「くくく…気分はどうだい？君はもう自分じゃない。僕の操り人形さ」 
イタチ「…サスケ…逃…げ…ろ」 
イタチ操りモードになる 
サスケ「くそ…！！」 


場面変わってシカマル移動中。シカマル回想中 
。戦争前木の葉の里。 
火影「なんだ？この忙しい時に」 
シカマル「ちょっといいスか？」 
火影「時間がない。手短に話せ」 
シカマル「前に大蛇丸が使ったという穢土転生という術」 
火影「それがどうかしたか？」 
シカマル「どうもこの戦争に使われそうな予感がして…考えたんスよ」 
火影「何をだ？」 
シカマル何か話す。火影驚く。 
火影「それは…もしかしたら…！」 
回想終わり 

場面変わってカブト 
カブト「札は書き換えた。サスケ君、君をもらうよ」 
突然イタチの姿が崩れる 
カブト「なんだ！」 
サスケ(どうしたんだ？イザナミ？) 
イタチの姿が完全に崩れる。別の姿になってくる。 
カブト「これは…！どういうことだ！！！」 

回想シカマルに戻る 
シカマル「たぶん術者は札に命令を書き込むんスよ…でも書き込めないものもあるんスよ。」 
火影「それはなんだ？話せ」 
シカマル「火の意志…つまり揺るぎない事実ということです。例えば地球は太陽を回るような…」 
火影「意味がわからないな」 
シカマル「穢土転生は特殊な筆が必要なんです。それは奈良一族の鹿の角から使われていることが分かったんです。つまりこの鹿の角に予め細工しておけば…」 
回想終わり 


463 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2012/05/15(火) 20:20:59.10 ID:dZ+U1lJdO
カブト「なんだこの姿は…」 
カブト突然吹き飛ばされる 
カブト「なんだと？！」 
謎の姿「事実とは揺るぎないことだ。それはどんな時代でもな。」 
カブト「この僕にも書き換えられないというのか…！」 
謎の姿「事実とはそんな簡単に書き換えられる物じゃない…それは地球が太陽を回るようにな…」 

サスケ驚く「あんたは…」 

謎の人物「木の葉日向家創始者…」 

サスケ「あの眼は…日向…」 
匕デブ「日向匕デブだ！」 
札が見える 
～木の葉にて日向は最強～ドン！！ 

揺るぎない事実！それは穢土転生の弱点！ 

サーセイ☆


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 15, 2012)

This last bit from google translate is kind of funny


> "Hinata Family founder leaves ..." a mysterious person
> 
> Sasuke: "That eye is the sun ..."
> "It spoon fat Hinata!" Fat spoon
> ...


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Hinata is the strongest in Konoha?


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2012)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> This last bit from google translate is kind of funny




The whole script -google trans, is kind of funny...

And 2ch is flooded by those funny fan spoilers...

I guess japanese are as impatients as we are about this chapter...


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2012)

Sorry to spoil your fun guys, but that line says "Hyuuga is the strongest in Konoha". The kanji is for the clan name, not her first name.


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sorry to spoil your fun guys, but that line says "Hyuuga is the strongest in Konoha". The kanji is for the clan name, not her first name.



Thank you 20%,

now the spoiler is plausible!


----------



## CA182 (May 15, 2012)

^Out of interest would Kabuto's sage mode + a byakugan = the golden byakugan?



---

Also I predict 3 things.

-Itachi's body is now back under Kabuto's control.

-Izanami allowed Itachi to share his conciousness into other bodies aka. Sasuke and Kabuto.

-Itachi will use talk no jutsu on Kabuto from inside Kabuto's own head.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> kages are just side characters, they are quite lame imo
> intentionally kept weak by kishi due to naruto being the main character
> 
> this manga was better when naruto was weaker
> ...



they are not weak naruto is just much stronger what did people expect each kage to be stronger then the person who has full control over the kyuubi who probably is the reincarnation of RS. they are not made weaker to make naruto look good they just dont have the potential naruto does. plus madara is a monster of course they wont look good against him


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sorry to spoil your fun guys, but that line says "Hyuuga is the strongest in Konoha". The kanji is for the clan name, not her first name.



hyuuga or hinata being the strongest doesn't matter since both make no sense


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Addy said:


> hyuuga or hinata being the strongest doesn't matter since both make no sense


Why? Hyuga was stated to be the strongest clan.


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Madara enters and kills Kabuto.


----------



## Sasuke (May 15, 2012)

Kabuto realizes he's in way over his head with Izanami, summons Madara, who is promptly stomped by Sasuke. The brothers then deliver a speech as Kabuto fades to nothing more than a forgotten memory.


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Madara enters and kills Kabuto.






Itachi kills Kabuto and Madara goes out...


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

I predict Madara enters and takes Itachi and Sasuke under his wing


----------



## Qizz (May 15, 2012)

I predict Itachi dissapear along with Kabuto, and Sasuke full of rage because it was trolled by Itachi again.


----------



## Ibb (May 15, 2012)

> "Hinata Family founder leaves ..." a mysterious person
> 
> Sasuke: "That eye is the sun ..."
> "It spoon fat Hinata!" Fat spoon
> ...





Rainbow Dash said:


> Sorry to spoil your fun guys, but that line says "Hyuuga is the strongest in Konoha". The kanji is for the clan name, not her first name.



Most likely fake, but if Kishimoto starts trolling the Uchiha clan now....


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 15, 2012)

The Hyuga clan has been called the strongest in Konoha before. They are a very strong clan. Just because Kishi hasn't chosen to give their more talented members a spotlight performance lately, people are quick to underestimate them. These same people were also very quick to downplay Gai's strength compared to Kisame's up until the very moment Gai showcased he was more than powerful enough to stomp Kisame.

I expect Kishi to have plans for the Hyuga clan. He probably won't get to it anytime in the next 3 chapters, but I feel confident he will get there.


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

> Izanagi-no-Mikoto lamented the death of Izanami-no-Mikoto and undertook a journey to Yomi ("the shadowy land of the dead"). Quickly, he searched for Izanami-no-Mikoto and found her. At first, Izanagi-no-Mikoto could not see her at all for the shadows hid her appearance well. Nevertheless, he asked her to return with him. Izanami-no-Mikoto spat out at him, informing Izanagi-no-Mikoto that he was too late. *She had already eaten the food of the underworld and was now one with the land of the dead. She could no longer return to the living.*
> 
> Izanagi-no-Mikoto was shocked at this news but he refused to give in to her wishes of being left to the dark embrace of Yomi. While Izanami-no-Mikoto was sleeping, he took the comb that bound his long hair and set it alight as a torch. Under the sudden burst of light, he saw the horrid form of the once beautiful and graceful Izanami-no-Mikoto. She was now a rotting form of flesh with maggots and foul creatures running over her ravaged body.
> 
> ...



In Japanese mythology, *Yomi is another word for the Impure World.* The world of the living is therefore the afterlife. 

So basically it's in reverse: Impure World (Yomi) = Living world and Pure World = Afterlife. 

Izanami, once at Yomi, couldn't return to the living world. Izanami, in her fury, said she would kill 1000 people every day. 

What I get outta this: Izanami decides whether you remain in the Impure World (Edo, Yomi) or pass to the afterlife. 
That decision is impacted by the "fruits of Yomi" - It's either Kabuto or Koto Amatsukami.


----------



## ssjian1 (May 15, 2012)

*Fake spoiler translation*

５８６ 穢土転生の弱点 
イタチ真っ二つ 
サスケ「！！」 
カブトにやける「僕の手駒に戻ってもらうよ」 
カブトイタチの中にある札を握り印を結び上書きをし始める 
カブト「これで完了だ…！」 

586 Edo Tensei's weakness
Itachi is in two pieces.
Sasuke: !!
Kabuto: I'll have you become my soldier again.
Kabuto grabs the note inside Itachi, forms a seal, and starts overwriting it.
Kabuto: It's finished!


イタチ無言で体が戻ってくる 
イタチ「…」 
カブト「くくく…気分はどうだい？君はもう自分じゃない。僕の操り人形さ」 
イタチ「…サスケ…逃…げ…ろ」 
イタチ操りモードになる 
サスケ「くそ…！！」 

Itachi's body silently repairs itself.
Itachi: ...
Kabuto: Hehehe How do you feel? You're not yourself anymore. You're my puppet now.
Itachi falls under Kabuto's influence again.
Sasuke: Damnit..!!

場面変わってシカマル移動中。シカマル回想中 
。戦争前木の葉の里。 
火影「なんだ？この忙しい時に」 
シカマル「ちょっといいスか？」 
火影「時間がない。手短に話せ」 
シカマル「前に大蛇丸が使ったという穢土転生という術」 
火影「それがどうかしたか？」 
シカマル「どうもこの戦争に使われそうな予感がして…考えたんスよ」 
火影「何をだ？」 
シカマル何か話す。火影驚く。 
火影「それは…もしかしたら…！」 
回想終わり 

The scene changes to Shikamura on the move. He has a flashback to a time before the war at Konoha.
Hokage: What is it? We're very busy now.
Shikamaru: Can I talk to you for a minute?
Hokage: There's no time. Make it brief.
Shikamaru: It's about the Edo Tensei jutsu that Orochimaru used before.
Hokage: Yeah - what about it?
Shikamaru: I had a bad feeling that it might be used in this war... so I've been thinking...
Hokage: Thinking what?
Shikamaru says something and the Hokage is surprised.
Hokage: That... if we can do that, then...!
The flashback ends.

場面変わってカブト 
カブト「札は書き換えた。サスケ君、君をもらうよ」 
突然イタチの姿が崩れる 
カブト「なんだ！」 
サスケ(どうしたんだ？イザナミ？) 
イタチの姿が完全に崩れる。別の姿になってくる。 
カブト「これは…！どういうことだ！！！」 

The scene changes to Kabuto.
Kabuto: I overwrote the note. Sasuke-kun, now you're mine too!
Suddenly Itachi crumbles.
Kabuto: What!
Sasuke (thinking): What's going on? Is it Izanami?
Itachi completely crumbles and a different person begins to form from the ashes.
Kabuto: This is...! How is this possible!!!

回想シカマルに戻る 
シカマル「たぶん術者は札に命令を書き込むんスよ…でも書き込めないものもあるんスよ。」 
火影「それはなんだ？話せ」 
シカマル「火の意志…つまり揺るぎない事実ということです。例えば地球は太陽を回るような…」 
火影「意味がわからないな」 
シカマル「穢土転生は特殊な筆が必要なんです。それは奈良一族の鹿の角から使われていることが分かったんで す。つまりこの鹿の角に予め細工しておけば…」 
回想終わり 

The scene returns to Shikamaru's flashback.
Shikamaru: Probably the user of Edo Tensei writes orders on a note. But there are some orders that cannot be written.
Hokage: What do you mean by that? Out with it!
Shikamaru: The will of fire... In other words, unbending truths. For example, something like the fact that the Earth moves around the sun...
Hokage: I don't know what you're trying to say.
Shikamaru: The Edo Tensei jutsu requires a special kind of writing brush. I know that the antlers from my family's deer are used to make those brushes. So if we make some modifications to those antlers in advance...
The flashback ends.

カブト「なんだこの姿は…」 
カブト突然吹き飛ばされる 
カブト「なんだと？！」 
謎の姿「事実とは揺るぎないことだ。それはどんな時代でもな。」 
カブト「この僕にも書き換えられないというのか…！」 
謎の姿「事実とはそんな簡単に書き換えられる物じゃない…それは地球が太陽を回るようにな…」 

Kabuto: Who is this person...
Kabuto is blown away.
Kabuto: What?!
The mysterious figure: You cannot overwrite the truth. That's something that has remained constant throughout time.
Kabuto: Are you saying that even I can't overwrite something...!
The mysterious figure: The truth is not something that can be overwritten so easily. Like the fact that the Earth moves around the sun...

サスケ驚く「あんたは…」 
A surprised Sasuke: You are...

謎の人物「木の葉日向家創始者…」 
The mysterious figure: The founder of Konoha's Hyuuga clan

サスケ「あの眼は…日向…」 
匕デブ「日向匕デブだ！」 
札が見える 
～木の葉にて日向は最強～ドン！！ 

Sasuke: Those eyes... the Hyuuga...
Hidebu: I'm Hyuuga Hidebu!
The note inside Hidebu is visible. On it is written:
In Konoha, the Hyuuga clan is the strongest clan!

揺るぎない事実！それは穢土転生の弱点！ 
An unbending truth! This is Edo Tensei's weakness!


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Founder of the Hyuga clan? Sounds cool


----------



## Rockjoe (May 15, 2012)

Ok i have a theory that im not seeing here (or maybe i missed it) So im just gonna throw it out here. Itachi's new move is said to change the fate of someone. Maybe he will use it on Orochimaru to bring him back to distract Kabuto Or bring back to life Kabutos "mother" I assume more then likely bringing people back from the dead because death is the overall "Fate" for everything. So He would bring back someone kabuto cares about to distract him long enough. Or maybe he used it on sasuke Feelign sasuke would die or be taken over. So this new movie would stop sasuke from dieing or being taken over.


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Fake spoiler.. WTF. Itachi turns into a Huuga


----------



## Sniffers (May 15, 2012)

Izanami finally happens. It's been long overdue as it is.


----------



## thepowerofscience (May 15, 2012)

yes, the Hyuuga is the strongest clan because you cannot count Sasuke as a clan or Tsunade as a clan, a clan is a groub of people not one memeber, remember people he said the Hyuuga clan not the Hyuuga shinobis.


----------



## thepowerofscience (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Fake spoiler.. WTF. Itachi turns into a Huuga



Hyuuga dream comes true.


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2012)

ssjian1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds as cool as plausible...

Since kishi is in trolling mode for 2 years...

And the stuff about will of fire that can be overwritten, shika and co etceterra are amazingly plausible knowing kishi..

Well, I must admit that the hyuuga stuff is more problematic...

Whatever, we'll see tomorow!


----------



## CA182 (May 15, 2012)

If you think about it, Izanagi is a jutsu which allows one to see death where there is life.

So if Izanami is the opposite then it will allow one to see life where there is death.

Basically I'm saying Itachi has just pulled an obi wan kenobi and is about to guide Sasuke to victory.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 15, 2012)

No matter how much I blame Kishi for shitty writing sometimes, after reading fake spoilers I always take my words back. 

I am glad he is writing this manga.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 15, 2012)

spoilers

-kabuto turns into a dragon, says he created his own bijuu the 0 tail
-itachi's body dissapears with kabuto and sasuke very confused
-sasuke uses amaterasu on kabuto in dragon bijuu form
-kabuto splits into many little bijuus to escape and dodge
-kabuto shoots a more advanced form of white rage hakugeki at sasuke, the technique makes it hard to even think properly
-sasuke is able to put up a few ribs of susanoo for protection and he says the pain is unbearable
-kabuto is about to shoot a pseudo bijuudama at sasuke to break susanoo
-sasuke is unaware
-the technique vanishes before it hits sasuke and we see a black crow standing on the ceiling


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No matter how much I blame Kishi for shitty writing sometimes, after reading fake spoilers I always take my words back.
> 
> I am glad he is writing this manga.





Maybe you'll take back these words tomorow when you'll see Itachi turning into a hyuuga...

  (kishi's plotting)


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> No matter how much I blame Kishi for shitty writing sometimes, after reading fake spoilers I always take my words back.
> 
> I am glad he is writing this manga.



idk, that itachi ghost spoiler was actually good


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

章586：昔の忍者 - カラスとタカ！！

カブト素晴らしいうちイタチが倒れた！勝利は私のものだ！
サスケ：くそ！
カブト：私は今、イタチをあなたの心を書き換えます。あなたは非常に最初からあったはずポーンとなります。
*カブトの胸は黒紫色の剣で刺している
カブト野郎！
イタチ：何..
未知の人：私は通常忍業務を妨害していませんが...あなた、不潔なヘビは、私の親族の後に行ってきました。私は単にそれを無視することはできません。
カブトあなたの親族？あなた誰？あなたは彼らの親戚ですか？
未知の人：うん、そうだ。
カブト：じゃあ、誰ですか？
未知の人：それは問題か？
カブトそれはあなたが正しいと思われる。ので、あなたがどんなに..
*兜は彼を攻撃する
カブト：あなたは死んだ！私はあなたが住んでもらおうと思います何を作る
カラスが急にカブトをむさぼり食う。
未知の人：痴女蛇..あなたは非常に苦痛だ。
カブトは死んでいる。

イタチ素晴らしい..
サスケ：おい！あなた誰？
未知の人：ええ、私は誰なんだ？
サスケ：あなたは私たちがあなたの親族であった​​しました。あなたはうちですか？
未知の人：やれやれ、あなたは非常に迷惑だ、小僧。
イタチ：あなたはカラスを使用し..カブトを食い入るように..唯一の男はそのような能力を有することが知られていた。
未知の人は：葉、私の秘密が出ませんね。さてさて、私は自分自身を紹介します。
イタチ＆サスケ：一体何がこの男とは？
未知の人：私は霧隠才蔵です。カラス。
イタチ：カラス？
才蔵：私の馴染み。私は、あなたが長い髪、戦いを見てきました。あなたもカラスを使用していました. 
才蔵: 私もよ最強-
*矢印の束は、才蔵の道のりを歩んで
才蔵：それはあなたにも届いているようだ..猿飛佐助。
猿飛：十分。もう一度あまりにも多くの時間を無駄にした。
才蔵：あなたは規律委員会は、何ですか？
猿飛：あなたの横柄な態度が処罰される。

サスケ：正確に私のようなあなたが見て..
猿飛：いいえ、あなたはまだ子供だ。あなたは私に似ています。
サスケ：傲慢な刺す..
イタチ：私はあなたが誰であるかを尋ねてもいいですか？
猿飛：私は猿飛サスケだ。鷹。
イタチ：ここでは、2つの古代の忍..ありません。それはすることはできません。
猿飛：のみ初心者には自分自身忍呼び出します。我々は忍者です。

この章は終了


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Come on Yachiru, we know it's fake.


----------



## Trance Kuja (May 15, 2012)

I see a lot of question marks.  The spoiler notes that someone is vastly confused!


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Come on Yachiru, we know it's fake.



I don't even know what it says 

Google translate:



> Crow and hawk - Ninja of the past: 586 chapter! !
> 
> Weasel out great helmet fell down! Victory is mine!
> Shit Sasuke:!
> ...



See, this doesn't make sense in Google translate. I found this spoiler on 4chan ._.


----------



## Uchiha Ryken (May 15, 2012)

Something smells fishy about that "translation." It's even worse than usual for Google. Especially considering that it only translates "Itachi" as "weasel" part of the time.


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Uchiha Ryken said:


> Something smells fishy about that "translation." It's even worse than usual for Google. Especially considering that it only translates "Itachi" as "weasel" part of the time.



Yeah, but I heard Google translator is having bugs lately.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 15, 2012)

スポイラー

 - カブトはドラゴンに変身、彼は0尾を自分の尾獣を作成したと言う
カブトとサスケ非常に混乱した、イタチの体と消滅
?サスケは竜獣の形でカブトに天照を使用しています
 - カブトは脱出し、かわすために、多くの小さな尾獣に分割
 - カブトはサスケで白い怒りhakugekiのより高度なフォームを撮影、テクニックは難しいさえ適切に考えるようになります
?サスケは保護のためスサノオのいくつかのリブを設置することができ、彼は痛みが耐えられないと言う
 - カブトはスサノオを破るサスケで擬似bijuudamaを撮影しようとしている
?サスケは認識しません
それがサスケにヒットし、私たちは天井の黒いカラスが立って見る前に、テクニックは消え


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 15, 2012)

Sarutobi Sasuke, that's the Third Hokage's father. I would love for this to be real, but I greatly doubt it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

seriously, why would edo itachi turn into a hyuuga ?


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> seriously, why would edo itachi turn into a hyuuga ?


 
Because the Japanese are high on cocaine right now, that's why


----------



## Talis (May 15, 2012)

Why the fake spoilers weekly reffers Kabuto as an armoured helmet weasel.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 15, 2012)

Yea, that makes no sense at all. I think it's fake. Izanami is most likely a Genjutsu, because Viz's translation has Itachi saying that Kabuto doesn't know the true power of the Uchiha. Kabuto was braggin about how he shut off his vision, so the Uchiha's much touted ocular genjutsu wouldn't work.

Itachi says that Uchiha Ocular Jutsu can trap an opponent even without eyesight in exchange for losing the light in one's own eyes. So, Izanami is a jutsu designed to trap an opponent even without eyesight. Probably some super genjutsu the likes of which we've never seen before. I have a strange feeling that it might have the same exact power as Shisui's Koto Amatsukami, but Shisui was so damn special that he could use an Izanami like genjutsu without losing the light in his eyes. That's one powerful Uchiha ocular genjutsu that we've seen used without direct eyesight.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 15, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Why the fake spoilers weekly reffers Kabuto as an armoured helmet weasel.



Because Kabuto means helmet 

Itachi=weasel.


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

I predict Kabuto trying to get Itachi under his control but it will fail due to Koto being way too strong


----------



## eyeknockout (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> I predict Kabuto trying to get Itachi under his control but it will fail due to *Itachi* being way too strong



fixed  

also itachi placed izanami on himself and gave the command "you cannot be sealed until peace has been restored to the ninja world" so itachi is invincible until the wish comes true


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Imagine what a troll it would be if Kabuto dies before Itachi can end Edo Tensei


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Because the Japanese are high on cocaine right now, that's why





btw, i cant wait to see izanami, its killing me


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Imagine what a troll it would be if Kabuto dies before Itachi can end Edo Tensei


I'm actually expecting this. Madara already sent his clone after Kabuto


----------



## eyeknockout (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> I'm actually expecting this. Madara already sent his clone after Kabuto



:rofl 

madara is not getting past those regular crows itachi sent to guard the area before the fight started


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

now that you guys are talking about this possibility, it would make so much sense if madara sent a clone, or went there himself, to kill kabuto.

perhaps the rinnegan allows him to know the location of the edo tensei controller, and kabuto is not manipulating madara, so he could do wtf he wants.

and it would make sense if madara kills the caster himself to get freed and stay around.

considering his plans, i would be surprised if he doesnt try this.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> :rofl
> 
> madara is not getting past those regular crows itachi sent to guard the area before the fight started


Dude, your crow is dead.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Dude, your crow is dead.



people still underrating the crow i see, easily top tier solo'd EMS sasuke and then let sasuke pass after TNJ, that is why sasuke has turned good against kabuto, crow was the one who genjutsu'd naruto a long time ago.

those regular crows itachi summoned was basically for "carnage coming to the battlefield" that quote was published in the wrong chapter (editors )

kishi is basically telling us the crows have been summoned to bring murder to the battlefield. madara would still need more upgrades to surpass them


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Itachi vs Madara is coming people


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> now that you guys are talking about this possibility, it would make so much sense if madara sent a clone, or went there himself, to kill kabuto.
> 
> perhaps the rinnegan allows him to know the location of the edo tensei controller, and kabuto is not manipulating madara, so he could do wtf he wants.
> 
> ...


Good post 

If madara kills Kabuto then it means Uchiha bros vs Madara fight.


----------



## Jad (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi vs Madara is coming people



Itach's Izanami teleports Madara to him and he controls Madara? Beautiful >_>


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Actually, it makes a lot of sense. Do you really think Madara would just sit and watch there as Kabuto controls him?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Actually, it makes a lot of sense. Do you really think Madara would just sit and watch there as Kabuto controls him?


Yep, it doesn't make sense for madara fighting Kages when someone is controlling him. The dude is literally enjoying the battle.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Itachi saying to Kabuto "you've failed" doesn't mean shit, really. He also told Naruto that he would leave Madara and Sasuke to him.
Look how it turned out. He is with Sasuke trying to stop Madara


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Uchiha Bros vs Madara would be the best solution.

A. Both bloodlusted
B. No pussyfooting.


----------



## Gunners (May 15, 2012)

You know it would not surprise me if Kabuto cannot actually control Madara, the guy was around when Nidaime was famous and has the highest level of Sharingan. Possible (0.0000001%) that he made preparation to avoid the disgrace of being controlled by his hated rival. 

The image of him telling Kabuto ''No'' when he orders him to fight Sasuke is funny.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Good post
> 
> If madara kills Kabuto then it means Uchiha bros vs Madara fight.



it would totally explain why kishi made madara use bunshins against the kages, and why he didnt return to the fight.


the bunshins would be to leave the kages busy while he goes to kabuto 


and think, all "relatives" have met, the uchihas are the only ones that havent yet. I know that itachi and sasuke met but madara must meet them to make it come full circle.

with madara meeting sasuke and itachi, sasuke would be aware of the rinnegan, he would probably witness other EMS techniques, and all.

sasuke has developed his MS based in what he saw from itachi, now he would need an EMS user to be able to emulate and know what he might be capable of.



perhaps thats why this "arc" started focusing only in madara vs kages and itachi + sasuke vs kabuto, madara might meet them in the end.

its also a good way of excusing the kages surviving their encounter with madara without making it look bad, if madara just get deactivated it will be like...huh?

if madara goes away leaving them playing with bunshins, once they are done with the bunshins they will be left with "where did he go" and not with "wow we just got saved by somebody that stopped edo madara from killing us"

so they wouldnt own anything to itachi and sasuke.


----------



## Yachiru (May 15, 2012)

Why do you think Madara sent CLONES to fight the Kages? Do you think he's gonna sit there and watch the slamfest? No.

He's heading to Kabuto's and just about when Itachi is about to end Edo Tensei, BAM. Madara impales Kabuto's chest with his arm. Kabuto dies a horrible flaming death and the Uchiha brothers stare in awe, like "Watch and learn, my children. THIS is how a real man owns."

Itachi and Sasuke then fight Madara like Beatrix fought Pai Mei in Kill Bill 2. They will lose, but Madara will take them under his wing and turn them into real Uchiha warriors.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

i think that edo madara cant even be deactivated by killing kabuto 

i can see itachi managing to make him deactivate the other edos but kabuto probably went out of his way with madara.

perhaps kabuto will really summon him and when the time comes, depending on what the eye of the moon depends on(we cant forget that this is not only tobi's plan, its madara's too), he will deny capturing sasuke for kabuto(because there is a reason why tobi wanted sasuke), if madara gets word that sasuke is the only uchiha alive, and if he knows that someway the plan needs a living uchiha, he will automatically deny kabuto's order.

since there is some doubt about kabuto being able to control madara, kabuto would be put in a really bad situation if he cant, because it would be even more in madara's interest to get kabuto killed, since he would be competing with his own plans someway.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2012)

Itachi reverts back into a mindless slave

Sasuke poops his pants in fear

Izanami reveals to do nothing to Kabuto

Then we switch to another battle


----------



## The Big G (May 15, 2012)

we're going back to Naruto


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 15, 2012)

Kabuto didn't summon Madara. Muu did. Only Muu can stop him!


----------



## BlinkST (May 15, 2012)

Guess the same goes for Mizukage, Raikage, and Kazekage?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2012)

Chances are that perhaps ET will be deactivated but Kabuto will keep buffing, either because mantaining ET costed a lot to him, or because he just shows new ablities he was holding back or because he gains a power up by absorbing Itachi or something.

We will see Izanami next chapter, but we havent seen "that" jutsu.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

wasnt that trump card thing supposed to be ryuchidou?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Chances are that perhaps ET will be deactivated but Kabuto will keep buffing, either because mantaining ET costed a lot to him, or because he just shows new ablities he was holding back or because he gains a power up by absorbing Itachi or something.
> 
> We will see Izanami next chapter, but we havent seen "that" jutsu.



Kabuto will not die, he will be weakened but not die. He still needs to have his resolve and have his TNJ by Naruto.


----------



## Sasuke (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> wasnt that trump card thing supposed to be ryuchidou?



Shhh. Let him dream. His favourite characters demise is imminent. Let him have that much.

I want to see Madara before Kabuto's done with, so I hope we switch back to that for a chapter or so.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Edo Madara time, let's go Kishi!!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

edo madara is fated to appear in the next chapters, the question is, where he will be?

i sure hope that he didnt just sit there to watch the kages play with his clones, madara is wise


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

He's probably using the Sage's version of Izanami on the Kages for the lulz, just as Itachi uses it on Kabuto.

This is my dream.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 15, 2012)

end of edo tensei this chapter.

and there will probably be a scene of madara about to deliver 5 death blows to only disappear and say something like "its a pity, i wanted to have more fun"


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> He's probably using the Sage's version of Izanami on the Kages for the lulz, just as Itachi uses it on Kabuto.
> 
> This is my dream.


its quite probable


we still need an explanation about that meteor


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> end of edo tensei this chapter.
> 
> and there will probably be a scene of madara about to deliver 5 death blows to only disappear and say something like "its a pity, i wanted to have more fun"



Don't forget the five faces of relief.


----------



## Doge (May 15, 2012)

End of Edo Tensei= End of Madara


End of Madara= 5 kages with nothing to do.


5 kages with nothing to do= Attack Tobi

7+ protagonists in one place= Guaranteed win by this war's standards.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> its quite probable
> 
> 
> we still need an explanation about that meteor



Banshou Tenin, that's easy enough. 


Rikudou's Destruction of All Things is going to be the most epic power of all time. Even the meteorite is going to look like shit in comparison. I've set the bar that high - Kishi won't disappoint.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2012)

inb4 fake is real. Like last week I guess. Which was about 50% true.

Kabuto recontrols Itachi while he regenerating. Sasuke panics.
Next chapter, Izanami dissolves and Itachi is still alive.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Edo Madara makes an appereance.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Banshou Tenin, that's easy enough.
> 
> 
> Rikudou's Destruction of All Things is going to be the most epic power of all time. Even the meteorite is going to look like shit in comparison. I've set the bar that high - Kishi won't disappoint.


i dont know, it was too instantaneous 



where is evil?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> wasnt that trump card thing supposed to be ryuchidou?



Where was that said? Its possible but nowhere confirmed to be it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Where was that said? Its possible but nowhere confirmed to be it.


just thinking logically 



keep in mind that sage mode means many many jutsus.

i am not saying that he wont display anything amazing that will counter izanami, im just saying that it wouldnt make sense for kabuto to talk about a jutsu in special when he had something as amazing as ryuchidou under his sleeve, with ryuchidou kishi could make him pull about anything.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> just thinking logically



So in other words, it hasnt been confirmed neither proof. Again I am aware its possible, but its JUST AS POSSIBLE it isnt. I am aware I am taking a 50/50 bet with that.


----------



## Ejenku (May 15, 2012)

If Madara is gone along with ET I think Tobi will retreat and revive him. Gedo mazou can stall the 5 kages and whoever else arrives to help Naruto while he retreats once he realizes he can't beat Team naruto. 

Itachi is released but leaves something behind for Sasuke that explains the massacre in detail. Sasuke gets his upgrade and fights Kabuto. Kabuto either retreats, dies due to zetsu spores, or Sasuke kills him.

If Kabuto retreats he upgrades himself further or gets some personal ET summons for his fight with Naruto and/or Tobi. 

My predictions.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 15, 2012)

kabuto said his trump card was madara , people read the manga. The only thing out for grabs is that jutsu. and i will laugh of it is sage mode.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know, it was too instantaneous



Madara yanks hard? 



Orochibuto said:


> Where was that said? Its possible but nowhere confirmed to be it.



Come on! We all know his "that jutsu" is a Dragon version of the Eight Branches. We'll probably see it right after Edo Tensei ends - enraging Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So in other words, it hasnt been confirmed neither proof. Again I am aware its possible, but its JUST AS POSSIBLE it isnt. I am aware I am taking a 50/50 bet with that.


read the rest of my reply to understand.


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> kabuto said his trump card was madara , people read the manga. The only thing out for grabs is that jutsu. and i will laugh of it is sage mode.



Kabuto professed invinciblity as long as he had Edo Tensei *and* That Jutsu.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 15, 2012)

Needs to go back to Naruto/Tobi, Kages/Madara or the rookies pretty soon. Either the last chapter 585 or this one upcoming is likely the end of volume 61 and there is usually a new general theme with each 10-11 chapters for the volume releases.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 15, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto professed invinciblity as long as he had Edo Tensei *and* That Jutsu.



so if they rip him of edo tensei no more invincibility. 
But still that jutsu is for grabs


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

"i have edo tensei and that jutsu, but sure, i wont count something like ryuchidou in my list of powers"

doesnt make any sense for me


----------



## shintebukuro (May 15, 2012)

RaptorRage said:


> Needs to go back to Naruto/Tobi, Kages/Madara or the rookies pretty soon. Either the last chapter 585 or this one upcoming is likely the end of volume 61 and there is usually a new general theme with each 10-11 chapters for the volume releases.



Volume 61 ended with 582.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 15, 2012)

What makes you think Tobi still want's to revive Madara ? I just don't see a reason to. Also I thought Nagato couldn't bring back Jiraiya due to time ? Madara has been dead alot longer than Jiraiya so how can he be brought back ?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> "i have edo tensei and that jutsu, but sure, i wont count something like ryuchidou in my list of powers"
> 
> doesnt make any sense for me


Sounds like 'that jutsu' isn't sage mode.

In that case it is quite likely that Kabuto has more up his sleeve than what he has shown thus far.





Moon Fang said:


> What makes you think Tobi still want's to revive Madara ? I just don't see a reason to. Also I thought Nagato couldn't bring back Jiraiya due to time ? Madara has been dead alot longer than Jiraiya so how can he be brought back ?


Maybe Rinne Tensei powered by Juubi chakra is capable of such a feat.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 15, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Volume 61 ended with 582.



Volume 60 came out on May 2nd with chapters 566-575, but you say 61 which hasn't been compiled yet has only 7 chapters?


----------



## Chibason (May 15, 2012)

I predict we finally see Izanami's effects, and scene switches to show Edo Madara standing above the near dead Gokage.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 15, 2012)

Chibason said:


> I predict we finally see Izanami's effects, and scene switches to show Edo Madara standing above the near dead Gokage.



Seems like a pretty reasonable prediction.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Chapter ends with Madara cliffhanger.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Sounds like 'that jutsu' isn't sage mode.
> 
> In that case it is quite likely that Kabuto has more up his sleeve than what he has shown thus far.



why would he not mention sage mode?

thats what i am asking.

that jutsu must be a sage mode ability.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 15, 2012)

I predict Sasuke going crazy but then Itachi revives and they both have a good laugh while Kabuto cries in the corner.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 15, 2012)

Most boring fights imaginable would be individual Kage vs Edo Madara clones... good lord

Hopefully we go from the Kabuto "battle" to the Tobi one instead


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 15, 2012)

Evil said:


> Hey gaiz







AbnormallyNormal said:


> Most boring fights imaginable would be individual Kage vs Edo Madara clones... good lord
> 
> Hopefully we go from the Kabuto "battle" to the Tobi one instead



Well if we're going around in a circle we should be moving back to Tobi's fight next.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 15, 2012)

I should be studying for my exams Friday, yet Im here...

LIKE A BOSS.

I want 3 pages of the Naruto and Tobi fight. Just to see how shits about to go down. Is Tobi gonna personally join the fight? Did he whip up some Edos of his own? Is he gonna fight with Gedo? Can Naruto still use KCM? How much of a boost did getting the Bijuu chakra give him? These things I must know!

And I dont give a flying poop about Izanami. Kabuto solos.


----------



## Evil (May 15, 2012)

I'm just gonna put this here.

Back to Diabro 3 bitchez.


----------



## vered (May 15, 2012)

omgomgomg.kabuto takes over itachi???
kabuto won??


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

I knew it. Itachi got recontrolled.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2012)

so he got itachi under his control again damn


----------



## vered (May 15, 2012)

kabuto won against itachi?wow


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2012)

Itachi's back under Kabuto's control then?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 15, 2012)

[sp]I can hear those glorious sweet tears already.[/sp]


----------



## vered (May 15, 2012)

so that hit was legit indeed.
kishi did the unthinkable.


----------



## auem (May 15, 2012)

that mean itachi got trolled...


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2012)

kabuto back in the drivers seat


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 15, 2012)

8-8 wtf am I SEEING

edit: omg my jawbreaker is sour candy on the inside!


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Sasuke to the rescue.


----------



## Summers (May 15, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Fake spoiler.. WTF. Itachi turns into a Huuga



I am the type a guy who is actually impressed by crazy reveals like that. Its so WTF stupid that I get entertained by it. If the Sharingan gets Hyuuga like powers added onto it and the Hyuuga Uchiha connection is explained I would love it.


----------



## vered (May 15, 2012)

cant wait for T spoiler.
i wonder if we'll see izanami now or not now that itachi is in kabutos control.kabuto proves himself to be a top villain.


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2012)

Well!... Telegrams'll be interesting this week.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2012)

now sasuke will go ape shit. sasuke vs itachi 2


----------



## vered (May 15, 2012)

so now sasuke we'll have to fight against Kabuto and itachi in his control?
i wonder if this is the fight where sasuke will unlock the Rinnegan.


----------



## Evil (May 15, 2012)

Oh, you guys, can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## vered (May 15, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, you guys, can't see the forest for the trees.



what do you mean?there is more to the chapter?izanami works after all?


----------



## auem (May 15, 2012)

vered said:


> so that hit was legit indeed.
> kishi did the unthinkable.



truly unthinkable...unless there is more to it;like getting kabuto inside his mind deliberately....usually at this stage,after declaring izanami itachi should have won....finger crossed still...


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 15, 2012)

@Syaxis No I think we saw it coming, that slash was too violently drawn to be nothing more than a slash.


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, you guys, can't see the forest for the trees.


'splain yourself, Lucy.

Don't know what movie that image is from.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, you guys, can't see the forest for the trees.


What do you mean? Stop teasing us, dammit.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

wait, it doesnt make much sense if this image means kabuto taking control of itachi, isnt it somebody in front of the man sitting? is it a child?


im trying to understand the original image 

evil could mean that itachi took control of the edo tensei from kabuto, being the one driving the car instead of him


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 15, 2012)

Sauce is about to cut loose and unlock new sharingamz.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

yep. We probably misunderstood Evil's image.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 15, 2012)

Hmm...forrest...trees...trees...birds...birds..crows ?


----------



## Rawri (May 15, 2012)

So Itachi is in the driving seat and Kabuto can't do shit?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 15, 2012)

maybe Kabuto is talking shit on Itachi's past? Wow evil?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

So it's Itachi who took control over Kabuto?


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2012)

maybe he means kabuto is the one controlling the edos?


----------



## misobombin (May 15, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> What do you mean? Stop teasing us, dammit.



It's a figure of speech meaning that you guys are paying too much attention to the details and not the big picture.

I bet Itachi does get controlled again but that's how he gets Izanami to work or something like that.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 15, 2012)

yeah, i thought of the possibility that part of itachi's strategy could involve kabuto taking control of him, just to give him access to edo tensei in some way


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Itachi pops out of Kabuto's belly button like Orochimaru and the Sound Five before him. That has to be it. Right, Evil?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

misobombin said:


> It's a figure of speech meaning that you guys are paying too much attention to the details and not the big picture.
> 
> I bet Itachi does get controlled again but that's how he gets Izanami to work or something like that.


Thanks.

Looks like Itachi won over Kabuto at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Hexa (May 15, 2012)

Well, it's an image from Groundhog Day, but with the groundhog replaced by Itachi and Bill Murray's character replaced by Kabuto.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 15, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Well, it's an image from Groundhog Day, but with the groundhog replaced by Itachi and Bill Murray's character replaced by Kabuto.


I didn't watch this movie. Can you explain what Evil means?


----------



## Klue (May 15, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Well, it's an image from Groundhog Day, but with the groundhog replaced by Itachi and Bill Murray's character replaced by Kabuto.



What happened in that scene, exactly?


----------



## misobombin (May 15, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I'd love a good Itachi trollin. But I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Summers (May 15, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Well!... Telegrams'll be interesting this week.



Why? Unless something WTF happens like belly button Edo's or a plot reveal like Kabuto+Danzo past I can only see the usual "this proves x characters is z stronger than y"


----------



## Evil (May 15, 2012)

It's entertaining watching you guys try to piece this together. I will have to tell Kishi about this later.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 15, 2012)

I'm not seeing how you can get that out of just a picture.


----------



## Mateush (May 15, 2012)

takL said:
			
		

> -this week
> on the next issue preview pages "what is the yet-to-be-seen forbidden jutu, izanami?!"



It's almost a guarantee that we will see how Izanami works. Therefore I'm pretty sure Kabuto fails to take control of Itachi.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Mateush said:


> It's almost a guarantee that we will see how Izanami works. Therefore I'm pretty sure Kabuto misses to take control of Itachi.



Previews are hit or miss - usually miss. I wouldn't place much stock in it.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 16, 2012)

Ah I get it now. The car is Edo tensei.


----------



## Hexa (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> What happened in that scene, exactly?


The groundhog drove the car into a ditch, killing both of them.  

But the movie is overall about a guy (Bill Murray's character) trapped in a time loop.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 16, 2012)

Itachi the groundhog/weasel takes the wheel of the car/Kabuto's edo tensei operations.

As expected of the king.


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2012)

is he reliving his past over and over again or the day like in the movie


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

kabuto: i finally took you back as my chess piece, itachi uchiha you are my pawn again , sasuke you're next

sasuke: how could this happen 

itachi: is that was you saw in your vision of my death?

kabuto: what itachi, impossibru

itachi: i am no longer *an* edo tensei, i am *the* edo tensei

sasuke: what does that mean?? 

itachi: i have fused with the jutsu edo tensei, now I have become edo tensei

kabuto: ????  

itachi: all the edos are me, we are one. if i end edo tensei ends. or i could use these edos to defeat tobi...


----------



## misobombin (May 16, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Well, it's an image from Groundhog Day, but with the groundhog replaced by Itachi and Bill Murray's character replaced by Kabuto.



Kabuto relives his past for the rest of his life..?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)




----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Hexa said:


> The groundhog drove the car into a ditch, killing both of them.
> 
> But the movie is overall about a guy (Bill Murray's character) trapped in a time loop.



so thats what he does?killing both of them?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> so thats what he does?killing both of them?


Itachi is not killing Kabuto. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone else besides me like these images more than actual text spoilers themselves?


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Hexa said:


> The groundhog drove the car into a ditch, killing both of them.
> 
> But the movie is overall about a guy (Bill Murray's character) trapped in a time loop.



Itachi is in control then? Izanami worked?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

misobombin said:


> Kabuto relives his past for the rest of his life..?



That. Fucking. Sucks.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Red Queen said:


> That. Fucking. Sucks.



lol, why?

Izanami sounds underwhelming?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Does anyone else besides me like these images more than actual text spoilers themselves?


i love it because its like a riddle, it also gives room to discuss the possibilities


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Does anyone else besides me like these images more than actual text spoilers themselves?



sure..getting it this way is fun....we will get the text spoiler couple of hours later anyway...


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Hexa said:


> The groundhog drove the car into a ditch, killing both of them.
> 
> But the movie is overall about a guy (Bill Murray's character) trapped in a time loop.



Time loop ... Ah, it may be that: hmm


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

i am looking at it in another perspective... we may get EMS sasuke vs bloodlusted itachi


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

i think it means itachi took both himself and kabuto out.
he sacrificed himself (izanami )to finish kabuto.


----------



## misobombin (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why?
> 
> Izanami sounds underwhelming?




Don't you see? Kabuto will never get Andie McDowell!!


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Again, Itachi doesn't want to kill Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

if this is the case, we can be sure that itachi had his talk with sasuke during that tsukuyomi


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> i think it means itachi took both himself and kabuto out.
> he sacrificed himself (izanami )to finish kabuto.



.....................what???

itachi...is...dumb, kabuto is not worthy


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, why?
> 
> Izanami sounds underwhelming?



If it is true, Kabuto has to go through the pain of not being remembered all over again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again.

That is hell but probably more like 60 years of purgatory if it is going to continue til he dies. Look at him already. with just one memory he cries. How could you kick a guy with glasses while he is down? Itachi would be claimed the biggest bully in the Narutoverse


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Itachi the groundhog/weasel takes the wheel of the car/Kabuto's edo tensei operations.
> 
> As expected of the king.



Itachi is Lord, Sasuke is King


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2012)

i guess itachi ended edo and killed both him and kabuto. evil probably laughing at us like i say he likes to see us squirm


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

misobombin said:


> Don't you see? Kabuto will never get Andie McDowell!!



    if he learns to play the piano, sculpt ice, and memorize thousands of poems
    he could probably get her


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Honestly, I expected Izanami to cater to the destructive legend of Rikudou's name (God of Destruction), just like Izanagi catered to the creation portion. 

From the looks of it, assuming our guesses are correct, Izanami is simply a power genjutsu that triggers automatically - it doesn't require the user to capture one of the target's five senses.

Like Itachi said:


			
				Uchiha Itachi said:
			
		

> Uchiha ocular jutsu can trap an opponent even without eyesight. In exchange for losing the light in one's own eyes.



A bit underwhelming, expected but extremely dangerous.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Again, Itachi doesn't want to kill Kabuto.



actually, it would make way more sense if his objective involved killing kabuto.

why make him stop edo tensei only when he could simply do it all over again someway?


itachi's objective with izanami probably involves both things, he might make kabuto stop edo tensei and procceed to get hid of both of them.


keep in mind that if itachi is supposed to stay activated even after kabuto finishes it, it makes himself a potential menance to sasuke, since kabuto could take him back anytime.


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

it could well be itachi rewrites kabuto's whole past...but it won't take us anywhere..


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> if he learns to play the piano, sculpt ice, and memorize thousands of poems
> he could probably get her



can you tell one thing?is kabuto alive by the end of the chapter?


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Honestly, I expected Izanami to cater to the destructive legend of Rikudou's name (God of Destruction), just like Izanagi catered to the creation portion. From the looks of it, assuming our guesses are correct, Izanami is simply a power genjutsu that triggers automatically - it doesn't require the user to capture one of the target's five senses.
> 
> Like Itachi said.
> 
> A bit underwhelming, expected but extremely dangerous.



Itachi said that Izanagi was a jutsu that changes destiny, while Izanami was a jutsu that decides it.
*
Think it through carefully.*


----------



## forkandspoon (May 16, 2012)

Izanami is going to be an upgrade to amaterasu


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Itachi said that Izanagi was a jutsu that changes destiny, while Izanami was a jutsu that decides it.
> *
> Think it through carefully.*



so it is a jutsus that decided his fate meaning it killed him right after finishing the edo?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

so itachi absorbs kabuto and sasuke and becomes complete? is this what happens? i need confirmation


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Izanami is going to be haxx. Damn, I love it.


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

so itachi changes kabuto so much that he sees a new path to walk...


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2012)

so izanami decided kabutos destiny was to end edo.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Itachi said that Izanagi was a jutsu that changes destiny, while Izanami was a jutsu that decides it.
> *
> Think it through carefully.*



Decides destiny. Traps enemy even without eye sight. Attempting to end Edo Tensei. Itachi is in the driver's seat, Kabuto stationed in the rear.....

Itachi has overshadowed Kabuto? Like his spirit is in complete control of Kabuto's body?


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Decides destiny. Traps enemy even without eye sight. Attempting to end Edo Tensei. Itachi is in the driver's seat, Kabuto stationed in the rear.....
> 
> Itachi has overshadowed Kabuto? Like his spirit is in complete control of Kabuto's body?



may be itachi changed kabuto's history so much that kabuto think that he is now doing pointless things...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Itachi said that Izanagi was a jutsu that changes destiny, while Izanami was a jutsu that decides it.
> *
> Think it through carefully.*


itachi decided that kabuto's destiny would be take control of him again and stop edo tensei, and after that die someway?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Decides destiny. Traps enemy even without eye sight. Attempting to end Edo Tensei. Itachi is in the driver's seat, Kabuto stationed in the rear.....
> 
> Itachi has overshadowed Kabuto? Like his spirit is in complete control of Kabuto's body?



took control over his body?spirit control?


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi has overshadowed Kabuto? Like his spirit is in complete control of Kabuto's body?



nope


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

Izanami decides destiny. So there is no control over it.
We can't speculate on who will win or lose even if Itachi casts it.
So even Itachi has his destiny decided by the Goddess?


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

I wonder about the movie. It's about Bill Murray trapped in a time loop, which he could predict everything and took advantage of that. I don't know if the picture was ironic, but it might be Izanami can control the time or something like that?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

itachi decided his fate was to control fate, so his fate controls the fate that controls kabuto's fate that controls edo tensei's fate

izanami 

/thread


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

destiny is supposed to be related to what will happen, not to what happened...itachi couldnt change kabuto's past...

change something that happened has more to do with izanagi than izanami.

so its not about change something, its about determine something...


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

i think i got it.
izanami makes kabuto decide to end edo tensei and suicide?


----------



## misobombin (May 16, 2012)

I just hope when Itachi goes he says it was the end of a very long day


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

Itachi is the groundhog,
Ground hogs can tell if Spring comes earlier or later.
Itachi will see the future changes that he cant control but not anyone else can see because they aren't groundhogs.

And then Kabuto is the funny guy who wont see it coming. That's about it.


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> i think i got it.
> izanami makes kabuto decide to end edo tensei and suicide?



Maybe in the next chapter, generally you have to stretch stuff like that out.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> i think i got it.
> izanami makes kabuto decide to end edo tensei and suicide?


it would not fit the hint image though


----------



## Palpatine (May 16, 2012)

Izanami makes Kabuto drive a semi into a gas station with Itachi in the back seat, killing them both...


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

The hint image has me stumped.

Damn it.

No choice but to watch Groundhogs Day. I downloaded it last summer - knew it would come in handy some day.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

I dont want Itachi's edo dying on me now


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Maybe in the next chapter, generally you have to stretch stuff like that out.



so im on the right track?
it means that perhaps izanami at least forces kabuto to end edo tensei?or so something he dosent want to do naturally?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> if he learns to play the piano, sculpt ice, and memorize thousands of poems
> he could probably get her



if kabuto decides to be a better person, then he'll escape the grasp of itachi's izanami?


----------



## Palpatine (May 16, 2012)

Then he becomes dead.....er.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Izanami makes Kabuto drive a semi into a gas station with Itachi in the back seat, killing them both...



Itachi is an Edo, and thus, cannot die.


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

All this speculation about Izanami is moot, you guys already got the important function of it from the image macro.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi is an Edo, and thus, cannot die.



well then "disappear".


----------



## Palpatine (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Itachi is an Edo, and thus, cannot die.



He uses Izanami to bring himself back to life, so he can die again.

It gets him off


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> if kabuto decides to be a better person, then he'll escape the grasp of itachi's izanami?


perhaps its more like izanami might only allow kabuto to follow paths where he will stop edo tensei either way


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

So Itachi won and Kabuto failed?


----------



## misobombin (May 16, 2012)

misobombin said:


> Don't you see? Kabuto will never get Andie McDowell Sasuke!!



Fixed it for me


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> why? evil supposedly already *had access to the chapter* and is giving us hints.
> 
> 
> this is a prediction thread after all



That makes it even worse. I guess it depends on if he's doing this for his own entertainment, or really wants everyone to have fun guessing hints.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> All this speculation about Izanami is moot, you guys already got the important function of it from the image macro.



When Phil explains the situation to Rita, she suggests that he should take advantage of it to improve himself. Inspired, Phil endeavors to try to learn more about Rita, building upon his knowledge of her and the town each day.

 He begins to use his by-now vast experience of the day to help as many people around town as possible.* He uses the time to learn, among other things, to play piano, ice sculpt and speak French.*

Eventually, Phil is able to befriend almost everyone he meets during the day, using his experiences to save lives, help townspeople, and to get closer to Rita. He crafts a report on the Groundhog Day celebration so eloquent that all the other stations turn their microphones to him. After the evening dance, Rita and Phil retire together to Phil's room. He wakes the next morning and finds the time loop is broken; it is now February 3 and Rita is still with him. After going outside, Phil talks about living in Punxsutawney with Rita.


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

Tyler said:


> That makes it even worse. I guess it depends on if he's doing this for his own entertainment, or really wants everyone to have fun guessing hints.



Can't it be both?


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> All this speculation about Izanami is moot, you guys already got the important function of it from the image macro.



well purpose of it was to stop edo-ten..so i guess it succeed....but we are yet to pinpoint how it function from your spoiler...


----------



## Talis (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Oh, you guys, can't see the forest for the trees.


Madara/Kages, or Tobi and the others?
Anyways rate the chapter please. xD


----------



## posternojutsu (May 16, 2012)

So this means we are going to see Kabuto waking up and hearing I Got You Babe? 

Kishi...

Kishi.....

Kishi is secretly Bill Murray? So Groundhog Day, the fate of Itachi and Kabuto and Lost in Translation all form a secret canon we only now realize? 

Or.....

I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto is forced to relive his past until he can figure out how to be himself without all the splicy science shit?


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 16, 2012)

Is Naruto in the chapter pal?


----------



## mayumi (May 16, 2012)

Itachi gets control of other edo tensei? Anyway, are there any other characters in this chap other than sasuke, itachi and kabuto?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

ItachixKabuto FTW?!


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Can't it be both?



No. 

**


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2012)

would be funny if kabuto becomes good izanami would be  talk no jutsu to the extreme


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

i think kabuto gave the control willingly to itachi.or perhaps ended willingly the edo tensei.
that must be it.


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> When Phil explains the situation to Rita, she suggests that he should take advantage of it to improve himself. Inspired, Phil endeavors to try to learn more about Rita, building upon his knowledge of her and the town each day.
> 
> He begins to use his by-now vast experience of the day to help as many people around town as possible.* He uses the time to learn, among other things, to play piano, ice sculpt and speak French.*
> 
> Eventually, Phil is able to befriend almost everyone he meets during the day, using his experiences to save lives, help townspeople, and to get closer to Rita. He crafts a report on the Groundhog Day celebration so eloquent that all the other stations turn their microphones to him. After the evening dance, Rita and Phil retire together to Phil's room. He wakes the next morning and finds the time loop is broken; it is now February 3 and Rita is still with him. After going outside, Phil talks about living in Punxsutawney with Rita.


so you mean kabuto relived his life to make new friends and find other purposes in life...at the end of it he is now a man with good heart..


----------



## Palpatine (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto is forced to relive the same several minutes over and over again for eternity or something like that.


----------



## Talis (May 16, 2012)

What if Kabuto got Itachi's Dna?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> All this speculation about Izanami is moot, you guys already got the important function of it from the image macro.



It's more mind control, you mean?


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2012)

if edo is indeed released wonder if we see madara disappearing and the kages on the floor relived


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

Tyler said:


> No.
> 
> **



You need to be more open minded. 



PikaCheeka said:


> It's more mind control, you mean?



No, that it's a loop, a short one and that too. Not much else to say.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 16, 2012)

Relive past to decide fate ? Do not want.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

so perhaps itachi puts kabuto in a loop where he will live again and again until he realises who he truly is? oh god


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Palpatine said:


> Kabuto is forced to relive the same several minutes over and over again for eternity or something like that.



I think so too. Stucked in a time loop until he changes his decision to end the Edo Tensei. Bill Murray = Kabuto.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

Sounds like a good long version of the "lets stab you for 74 hours" game.

Now I see Itachi in a whole new light.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> You need to be more open minded.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that it's a loop, a short one and that too. Not much else to say.



time loop?a short time loop?
that makes kabuto change his mind willingly?


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

i think if it is true(like reliving one's life to find new meaning),then izanami is the best jutsu we have seen in the manga...uber haxxed,but a great jutsu....


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

well short loop could be done with tsukuyomi, perhaps izanami allowed itachi to manage to hit kabuto with tsukuyomi


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2012)

itachi should do the same to sasuke to change his mind and stop trying to destroy kohona. if true


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> time loop?a short time loop?



Yup



vered said:


> that makes kabuto change his mind willingly?



No idea, maybe next chapter


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> You need to be more open minded.



I guess so. But are these real clues?


----------



## Talis (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, maybe next chapter


Only Itachi, Kabuto, Sasuke appears?
Or does the scene changes?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> No idea, maybe next chapter



so we dont see the end result of it.we dont see if its going to actually change anything?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 16, 2012)

So, It looking like the fight in ultimate ninja storm generations with Madara reversing time against Hashirama was an accurate depiction of izanami.  This means of couple of important things.

One: That the EMS is able to use izanami,and therefore also izanagi (probably) without losing eyesight as Madara used it and didn't lose his vision.

Two: At least izanami and possibly izanagi are able to be used with no Senju DNA.

Aww yeah.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 16, 2012)

"The entire chapter was a genjutsu" version 2.0.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 16, 2012)

I'll tell you guys what Izanami is. It's transporting everyone within your vicinity into a world of genjutsu, where you control all the rules and decide what happens, how it happens, and to who it happens to. When Itachi uses Tsukuyomi on a target, he's like a god in that world.

However, with Izanami, everything Itachi imagines will all basically be a living genjutsu that has come to life over a wide scope, and his opponent will be completely at his mercy.


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> so we dont see the end result of it.we dont see if its going to actually change anything?



we believe in itachi....


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 16, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> So, It looking like the fight in ultimate ninja storm generations with Madara reversing time against Hashirama was an accurate depiction of izanami.  This means of couple of important things.
> 
> One: That the EMS is able to use izanami,and therefore also izanagi (probably) without losing eyesight as Madara used it and didn't lose his vision.
> 
> ...


If that's true then Blinx is right and Sasuke just became incredibly broken.


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> so we dont see the end result of it.we dont see if its going to actually change anything?



Well we get to see Kabuto ->  *patpat*


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> So, It looking like the fight in ultimate ninja storm generations with Madara reversing time against Hashirama was an accurate depiction of izanami.  This means of couple of important things.
> 
> One: That the EMS is able to use izanami,and therefore also izanagi (probably) without losing eyesight as Madara used it and didn't lose his vision.
> 
> ...



Are you really basing your assessment on the video game fight of Madara vs Hashirama?


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Is Rikudou mentioned at all?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Well we get to see Kabuto ->  *patpat*



what do you mean by that?he gets hit by tsukoyumi?
and is that time loop actually lets itachi relieve the loop as well so that itachi will be able to prepare ahead and counter or catch kabuto in his jutsu?
like what madara did in the game against hashirama?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Well we get to see Kabuto ->  *patpat*


kabuto drooling happy?


----------



## Ghost14 (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Are you really basing your assessment on the video game fight of Madara vs Hashirama?



It was confirmed that Kishi was involved in the production of the game, and the Evil just confirmed that izanami is a time reversal jutsu very similar to jutsu Madara used in the game.  All I'm saying is that there is at least a enough evidence to consider the idea that the fight, and by proxy the jutsu in it, may in fact be cannon.


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> what do you mean by that?he gets hit by tsukoyumi?
> and is that time loop actually lets itachi relieve the loop as well so that itachi will be able to prepare ahead and counter or catch kabuto in his jutsu?
> like what madara did in the game against hashirama?



There just isn't that much going on in the chapter I said, it's just the loop and Itachi telling him he's got his destiny in his hand, and that Kabuto can decide it. And comatose Kabuto.


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> There just isn't that much going on in the chapter I said, it's just the loop and Itachi telling him he's got his destiny in his hand, and that Kabuto can decide it. And comatose Kabuto.



I got even more respect for Itachi now. The trollking


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2012)

Ghost14 said:


> It was confirmed that Kishi was involved in the production of the game, and the Evil just confirmed that izanami is a time reversal jutsu very similar to jutsu Madara used in the game.  All I'm saying is that there is at least a enough evidence to consider the idea that the fight, and by proxy the jutsu in it, may in fact be cannon.



i dont think it is the same one reverses time  the other is a loop or images of the past showing over and over again i think. but could be wrong

damn its late have to go to sleep to work in the morning


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> There just isn't that much going on in the chapter I said, it's just the loop and Itachi telling him he's got his destiny in his hand, and that Kabuto can decide it. And comatose Kabuto.



interesting.so basically its still up to kabuto to do what he wants within the time loop?and itachi is in that time loop as well?meaning he is aware of the loop and uses it?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> There just isn't that much going on in the chapter I said, it's just the loop and Itachi telling him he's got his destiny in his hand, and that Kabuto can decide it. And comatose Kabuto.



Ahhhhhhh okay. Man this fight. It really is a lot of standing still, isn't it? 

Comatose Kabuto though.  This sounds...promising.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

So there is literally a time loop? 

Wonder how this ties to Rikudou, if at all.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> So there is literally a time loop?
> 
> Wonder how this ties to Rikudou, if at all.



probably transforming reality into imagination.
meaning changing the reality as one sees fit?something like that?


----------



## sasutachi (May 16, 2012)

As the one who holds the tangled strings of relationships that connect the past and future, when he moves, the wheels of destiny turns.


----------



## Evil (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> interesting.so basically its still up to kabuto to do what he wants within the time loop?and itachi is in that time loop as well?meaning he is aware of the loop and uses it?



The implication is that there is only one way out of the loop, Itachi doesn't out right say what it is. Just that "He[Itachi]" has Kabuto's destiny in his hand, and that Kabuto can decide it, but he must carefully think it through.

Itachi isn't in the loop anymore than Itachi was in the genjutsu with Naruto.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> As the one who holds the tangled strings of relationships that connect the past and future, when he moves, the wheels of destiny turns.


How did you get Itachi's exact quote?


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 16, 2012)

-sigh-

my japanese friend told me this is without a shadow of a doubt the most outrageous chapter of naruto.

-rotten corpses
-madara clones defeated
-izanami explanation, he doesnt even get it
-sasuke's crossroads of revenge or salvation


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> probably transforming reality into imagination.
> meaning changing the reality as one sees fit?something like that?



So, not the destruction power I'd hope for?


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> So there is literally a time loop?
> 
> Wonder how this ties to Rikudou, if at all.



It might be that Rikudou told to bijuu about events in the future. Kurama said it took a lot of time until someone like Naruto exists.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> -sigh-
> 
> my japanese friend told me this is without a shadow of a doubt the most outrageous chapter of naruto.
> 
> ...


is this true or your trolling?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> So, not the destruction power I'd hope for?



it can be if one wants.the ability to control reality is perhaps the most haaxed concept there is.
of course we still need to see if there is connection ,though in my opinion just like izanagi there is a good chance for it.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> read the rest of my reply to understand.



Maybe its a jutsu that can only be used in SM, like the pinnacle of his SM powers or something.


----------



## Talis (May 16, 2012)

Aha, so Madara used Izanami on Obito to change his destiny.


----------



## jimbob631 (May 16, 2012)

Wouldn't it be ironic if the only reason Itachi can use izanami is if Kabuto gave him senju dna.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 16, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> Wouldn't it be ironic if the only reason Itachi can use izanami is if Kabuto gave him senju dna.



How can it be a forbidden Uchiha jutsu if it requires another clans DNA. Senju DNA is needed for a more practical use.


----------



## boohead (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> damn, Itachi is such a perfect character. Why can't Sasuke be like him?



Not so perfect for those of us who want to see good fights to the end


----------



## Majin Lu (May 16, 2012)

Izanami... I'm confused 

Will Kabuto remember his past/name?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Evil said:


> Itachi said that Izanagi was a jutsu that changes destiny, while Izanami was a jutsu that decides it.
> *
> Think it through carefully.*



So, let me guess I hope not but, Kabuto release edo tensei and his soul is released along with the edo tenseis thus killing him too?


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So, let me guess I hope not but, Kabuto release edo tensei and his soul is released along with the edo tenseis thus killing him too?



I don't think so. As long Kabuto willingly ends the Edo Tensei, then he's free from the time loop. Maybe afterwards Sasuke or Itachi kills him or Kabuto changes his heart?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> destiny is supposed to be related to what will happen, not to what happened...itachi couldnt change kabuto's past...
> 
> change something that happened has more to do with izanagi than izanami.
> 
> so its not about change something, its about determine something...



Again, I hope this isnt the case but,:

"He who controls the hands of time controls fate"
"Sure you remember an incident in which time went backwards, now you know how"
"Thanks to this hourglasses I can rewrite history and not only once but 3 times over the course of the game you know what that means right? Your life is under my control! Hahahahahahahahahaha!"

- by Bakura

So I hope not, but time control has been equated as destiny control, in fact the most powerful goddess I know of Greek Mythology that was worshipped by gods and humans alike was Ananke the dictator of fate and her partner was Chronos, god of time.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

boohead said:


> Not so perfect for those of us who want to see good fights to the end



blame kabuto


----------



## Deadway (May 16, 2012)

Izanami allows you to decide if you want an event to happen or not while Izanagi can change an already occurred event.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> So, let me guess I hope not but, Kabuto release edo tensei and his soul is released along with the edo tenseis thus killing him too?



Evil said Edo Tensei didn't end this chapter.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> "The entire chapter was a genjutsu" version 2.0.



Would be pretty disappointing.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Izanami allows you to decide if you want an event to happen or not while Izanagi can change an already occurred event.



it basically forces the target to change his intended course or else the loop continues but it dosent guarantee victory but it allows the caster to have the advantage and be prepared for the altered course perhaps taken by the target.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 16, 2012)

Predicting that Kabuto did successfully cut Itachi and now it'll be Sasuke's time to shine and show what he's got while his brother recovers to try again Izanami.

I am confident we'll see Izanami, but for now it is the perfect chance to let Sasuke protect and save Itachi from being again Kabuto's zombie pawn and also show that he has surpassed him. So I am predicting Kabuto vs Sasuke in this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> -sigh-
> 
> my japanese friend told me this is without a shadow of a doubt the most outrageous chapter of naruto.
> 
> ...



are you serious:?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

If Kabuto is smart he wont keep edo Itachi fighting, after the Kotoamatsukami shit he shouldnt take risks either he must dimiss him or sacrify him to summon something else.


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2012)

Itachi pulled off izanami just in time


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

the next thing that we will discover is that the whole series was nothing but itachi's izanami cast on sasuke right after the uchiha massacre and we are seeing the process where sasuke tries to find his way out and itachi attemps to make a situation where the uchiha's destiny of hatred ends?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto blackmailed Tobi, had all Akatsuki as his pawns, mastered Sage Mode and surpassed Orochimaru. 

And here comes Itachi and owns him


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the next thing that we will discover is that the whole series was nothing but itachi's izanami cast on sasuke right after the uchiha massacre and we are seeing the process where sasuke tries to find his way out and itachi attemps to make a situation where the uchiha's destiny of hatred ends?



This would ruin the entire manga.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> This would ruin the entire manga.


WAIT


THE WHOLE THING IS RIKUDOU'S IZANAMI!


thats why he knew about naruto, thats why he talked with the bijuus , the whole ninja world is inside rikudou's izanami , this is rikudou's attempt at defeating juubi as it truly is - hatred.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

i wonder if that can explain the uchiha tablet by RS


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Returning edo tenseis back to their coffins, something the caster can easily do.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the next thing that we will discover is that the whole series was nothing but itachi's izanami cast on sasuke right after the uchiha massacre and we are seeing the process where sasuke tries to find his way out and itachi attemps to make a situation where the uchiha's destiny of hatred ends?



I could live with that.


----------



## Deadway (May 16, 2012)

It 's impossible to bring it this week' s my character (laughs)
I do not know that happened to the depiction

Kabuto has been addicted to loop the fate was decided to invoke his eye techniques Izanami.

The drop of water fell on the shoulders start
Corner of the end of the battle helmet is cut two people clash. (Which was cut by the corner again there would have been cut by)
Kabuto notice a change in water droplets that fell on who again
From there, just all the same action. Cut the corner again

Weasel "the fate of ? ? ? I told you and that is holding me"
"From the (loop) that Ru can not escape from this transmigration of souls"
"This surgery was to determine the fate Izanami"

Coming week


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Spoiler feels like it was written in English originally.


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

So Kabuto is trapped in a time loop until he either surrenders to Itachi or goes completely mad? Brutal.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

im feeling like i am watching the butterfly effect or something


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

i think itachi mentions wheel of fate.perhaps samsara wheel?if the samsara is mention that the implications are clear.


> ｢この輪廻(ループ)からは逃れらることは出来ない｣


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

Itachi troll blitzing as usual huh? Buahahahah


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Spoiler says he is addicted, so there may be a way to break it though I doubt will happen, since Itachi ending edo tensei is something I always saw as an almost given....... killing Kabuto on the other hand.

Perhaps is a jutsu that makes you relive a experience and you are addicted to it until a condition is met or something.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Now that's an interesting spoiler assuming that it is true.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2012)

gottakeepitachistrong


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> i think itachi mentions wheel of fate.perhaps samsara wheel?if the samsara is mention that the implications are clear.



I know the cogs are turning in your head already. So tell me your theory. Spill it!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2012)

Itachis gonna Itachi


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Now that's an interesting spoiler assuming that it is true.



then you must missed the fact that evil told us same thing 2 hours ago...


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I know the clogs are turning in your head already. So tell me your theory. Spill it!



*samsara wheel* klue.perhaps in these words exactly.



> この輪廻


its definitely being mentioned.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

auem said:


> then you must missed the fact that evil told us same thing 2 hours ago...



Did he now?  Wouldn't have known since I entered this thread well after that and didn't bother to read the previous pages.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

LORD ITACHI


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (May 16, 2012)

jesus, Itachi knows how to torture.

Might as well claim that Kabuto is going into a never ending seizure or something.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

so it will only end when kabuto attains enlightenment.

this is a good sign for kabuto, maybe he will not die, maybe he will actually be converted


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Did he now?  Wouldn't have known since I entered this thread well after that and didn't bother to read the previous pages.



the problem is the way he likes to give spoiler is not something that can be posted in spoiler thread..though i enjoy it..


----------



## sasutachi (May 16, 2012)

i wonder if izanami can counter izanagi perfectly.and this jutsu probably linked to itachi's entry in the databook.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 16, 2012)

Izanami= Groundhogs day-no-jutsu


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> so it will only end when kabuto attains enlightenment.
> 
> this is a good sign for kabuto, maybe he will not die, maybe he will actually be converted



Sasuke + Kabuto + Naruto vs Tobi?


----------



## santanico (May 16, 2012)

I knew it


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

Man Itachi is such a troll....he trolls sharingans, deidara's art style, Jabuto's life story, his own failure, Itachi is basically the 4th wall broken down.


----------



## KingBoo (May 16, 2012)

i am also another person that believes itachi was going to convert kabuto. i posted it awhile ago. there were others as well that thought the same...but i just don't remember the names


----------



## MYJC (May 16, 2012)

So...izanami traps people in a time loop? Interesting.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Sasuke + Kabuto + Naruto vs Tobi?


who knows 




the only thing that i know is: izanami wins as the most haxxed jutsu of the manga


----------



## Nimander (May 16, 2012)

Abanikochan said:


> Izanami= Groundhogs day-no-jutsu



How can I not rep you for this analogy?  It's perfect.:


----------



## sasutachi (May 16, 2012)

lol i think all of the fight in in izanami.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

yes, now all we need is for izanami to make us and kabuto relive all those flashbacks, can't wait


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> WAIT
> 
> 
> THE WHOLE THING IS RIKUDOU'S IZANAMI!
> ...



I got one pretty same theory in my head. I think Rikudou was not talking about Naruto, but about it will come one day when they decide to offer their power to a certain person which understood the meaning of love or something weird. Naruto is entrusted with this mystery power which will stop the eternal hatred (Izanami), while the other way (destruction) will only drag this cycle wheel of hatred. Only love can win, thus why Rikudou chose the younger son and decided the only one possible path to peace.


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Actually, from the description that Evil gave of Kabuto being comatose, it may all be happening inside Kabuto's head and he really did keel over at the end of the last chapter. His attack on Itachi took place inside Izanami.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It certainly is one hell of a technique.  Didn't expect it to be this at all.


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

Itachi is too Haxxed WTF Kishi you're making my favorite character too godly.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Actually, from the description that Evil gave of Kabuto being comatose, it may all be happening inside Kabuto's head and he really did keel over at the end of the last chapter. His attack on Itachi took place inside Izanami.



He never said Kabuto was comatose, stop making shit up.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 16, 2012)

So, Kabuto will be forced to change at all costs or something?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He never said Kabuto was comatose, stop making shit up.


While he didn't say "comatose," he did say: 





Evil said:


> Well we get to see Kabuto ->  *patpat*


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

perhaps that short time loop happening over and over is in kabutos head as Marsala said.
meaning like infinite tsukoyumi.
meaning its only making kabuto himself relieve that moment in his head over and over again.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> So, Kabuto will be forced to change at all costs or something?



It seems pretty likely I suppose.


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

So ummm, yea....Itachi should be band from any battledome vs. thread going forward.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if Izanami has a time limit? Maybe until the caster runs out of chakra?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

In Ben10 there is a character Prof Paradox that went insane but was immortal, as was immortal he had basically infinite time and thus had to regain his sanity.

Again hope not but perhaps simply it makes time go infinitely until Kabuto goes sane or back to his old self again.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

itachi: kabuto, if you don't turn good, i will continue cutting your horn for eternity


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I wonder if Izanami has a duration limit? Maybe until the caster runs out of chakra?



I think once it begins, the user can make it last as long as he wants subjectively while taking essentially zero time in the real world.


----------



## geG (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I wonder if Izanami has a duration limit? Maybe until the caster runs out of chakra?



Given Izanagi's cost there's probably a big cost for Izanami too. Though Itachi probably doesn't care since he's already dead


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> While he didn't say "comatose," he did say:



Didnt see "comatose" did you?

Please do note the spoiler "addicted" and the happy face, it seems is a jutsu that makes you relive a happy momment or something and you are addicted to it.

Again, didnt saw any indication of a coma.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 16, 2012)

Listen to Itachi, people. Every jutsu has a weakness. Never forget that. Izanami most certainly has one, too.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 16, 2012)

After reading Geg's post i've got the feeling that this fight doesn't end that easily...
Maybe in the next chapter Kabuto will find a way to stop this loop?!?


----------



## christoncrutches (May 16, 2012)

Not sure if this has been mentioned (I'll look through the last few pages), but based on what we now know, could one consider Madara 'reversing time' against Hashirama (from the original animation from the UNSG game) to be an instance of Izanami?


----------



## Hexa (May 16, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Listen to Itachi, people. Every jutsu has a weakness. Never forget that. Izanami most certainly has one, too.


Yeah, it takes a long time to cast and costs an eye.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I got one pretty same theory in my head. I think Rikudou was not talking about Naruto, but about it will come one day when they decide to offer their power to a certain person which understood the meaning of love or something weird. Naruto is entrusted with this mystery power which will stop the eternal hatred (Izanami), while the other way (destruction) will only drag this cycle wheel of hatred. Only love can win, thus why Rikudou chose the younger son and decided the only one possible path to peace.


im thinking that the loop is the cycle of hatred

all the suffering and pain in the ninja world comes from said circle, and it will only end when all attain enlightment and see that love is the way to go, love here would be represented by friendship.

the major representation of the cycle of hatred would be the uchiha destiny, and what would seal its end is naruto finally managing to make sasuke's hatred vanish, throught his final attempt and dedication to save his friend.

now i am starting to understand tobi's words better, i am also understanding the eye of the moon plan better too.

i am so curious to know what rikudou left in the tablet now


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 16, 2012)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, it takes a long time to cast and costs an eye.



True, but I think that there are ways for another shinobi to combat it once it's active. Kabuto may just not be the one who is capable of such a feat, however.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Oh, I hope Kabuto finds a way to break this. I want this because I'm tired of all these hax sharingan jutsu that seem unbeatable or just downright broken. Go Kabuto!!


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> After reading Geg's post i've got the feeling that this fight doesn't end that easily...
> Maybe in the next chapter Kabuto will find a way to stop this loop?!?



most likely but it may cost him.it may force kabuto to change his course in that specific moment and itachi will be ready to react to that change.
anyway only next chapter we'll be able to see the result of this fight.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Listen to Itachi, people. Every jutsu has a weakness. Never forget that. Izanami most certainly has one, too.



Itachi informed us that Izanami traps the enemy even without exposure to the five senses, at the cost of the user's light, when it was first mentioned. 

*Edit*: Ninja'ed


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2012)

HAHA I called this a month ago. That horn chopping was Izanami's preperation.


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Didnt see "comatose" did you?
> 
> Please do note the spoiler "addicted" and the happy face, it seems is a jutsu that makes you relive a happy momment or something and you are addicted to it.
> 
> Again, didnt saw any indication of a coma.



Evil definitely did say something about comatose Kabuto:



Evil said:


> There just isn't that much going on in the chapter I said, it's just the loop and Itachi telling him he's got his destiny in his hand, and that Kabuto can decide it. And comatose Kabuto.


----------



## posternojutsu (May 16, 2012)

People are going to call me nuts but i have a funny feeling that scroll Suigetsu found has something to do with Izanami in some way, shape or form.


----------



## sasutachi (May 16, 2012)




----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 16, 2012)

Yep, he did say comatose. I remember reading it, but I'm also too lazy to go back and find it.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto's going to use Izanagi to get out of this. Surely he has some Uchiha in him somewhere.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> He never said Kabuto was comatose, stop making shit up.



Evil posted this:



Evil said:


> There just isn't that much going on in the chapter I said, it's just the loop and Itachi telling him he's got his destiny in his hand, and that Kabuto can decide it. And *comatose* Kabuto.



edit: Ninja'd by Marsala


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

yes the samsara wheel on which the whole Rinnegan concept is based.
not surprising though that itachi mentions it as i predict it will later be explained just as izanagi was.


----------



## geG (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Didnt see "comatose" did you?
> 
> Please do note the spoiler "addicted" and the happy face, it seems is a jutsu that makes you relive a happy momment or something and you are addicted to it.
> 
> Again, didnt saw any indication of a coma.



"Addicted" was just from a shitty google translated version of the text. It's not in the actual spoiler


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

can't wait until itachi stops holding back


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Didnt saw previous replies, I stand corrected.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> After reading Geg's post i've got the feeling that this fight doesn't end that easily...
> Maybe in the next chapter Kabuto will find a way to stop this loop?!?



Yes probably (assuming spoiler contains entire chapter content). 

It could be similar to when Tsunade electrically rewired Kabuto, but he figured out quite rapidly how to still function like that.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 16, 2012)

sigh... another haxed Bullshit... How can he use Izanami if he doesnt have senju blood? this is just super stupid, kishimoto wanks too fucking much with sharingan. Even if he denies it.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

I'm sorry Jeanne, but I seriously doubt the EMS will prevent the loss of light if Izanagi or Izanami is used. Can you imagine Sasuke or Madara possessing these abilities?

An illusion that is guaranteed to snag the opponent, every time? That's far too much. I won't even accept such hax from the Rinnegan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2012)

Worst. Fucking. Chapter. _EVER._


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Worst. Fucking. Chapter. _EVER._



Every chapter is the worst chapter ever when you hate Itachi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

tobi and madara probably were trying to break the cycle of hatred with infinite tsukuyomi


the moon symbolizes liberation in the samsara wheel, see


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Can Kabuto figure out the way out of the loop?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Every chapter is the worst chapter ever when you hate Itachi.


This is just poor fucking writing. I mean dear god!


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 16, 2012)

Every jutsu has a weakness. This is reminding me all over again of how people thought jutsu like Amaterasu and a few others were unstoppable. Kabuto is being owned by a Genjutsu right now. If he were stronger, or had a proper genjutsu defense, like perhaps a bijuu partner, he might be able to break free from this.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

as i thought, kabuto's 1 horn was the true entity with all kabuto's power. when he lost the horn, he woke up in genjutsu


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

What happened to my posts? 

Anyway On a more serious note, so Izanami is an automatic Tsukiyomi? Which hits regardless of method of delivery  Like Koto(Shisui's jutsu)?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

I think we're about see just how broken Sage Mode is. Kabuto's going to use natural energy to break this...hopefully.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm sorry Jeanne, but I seriously doubt the EMS will prevent the loss of light if Izanagi or Izanami is used. Can you imagine Sasuke or Madara possessing these abilities?
> 
> An illusion that is guaranteed to snag the opponent, every time? That's far too much. I won't even accept such hax from the Rinnegan.



yeah i have to agree, this is just too much , its insane


the sole fact that it could be used by them one or two times is already too much, i didnt think that kishi would go this far with the sharingan


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

geminis said:


> What happened to my posts?
> 
> Anyway On a more serious note, so Izanami is an automatic Tsukiyomi? Which hits regardless of method of delivery  Like Koto(Shisui's jutsu)?



question is if its a genjutsu or truly rewind of time?
from Evil description it seems kabuto might be in an infinite genujutsu loop.


----------



## Moon Fang (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Can Kabuto figure out the way out of the loop?



I hope not


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2012)

Again, this is just poor writing in general. Izanami is Izanagi's opposite, so using it to change the bisection would make sense. But this? This...


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

This isn't Uchiha...this is ITACHI THE GREAT


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

It seems that still it requires the user free will to break it, aka only when Kabuto changes his heart he will be able to break from the wheel and be free.

However remember a thing people, Kabuto already changed his heart and what happened? Dont be surprised if it turns to be even worse.

Naruto will be the one to make Kabuto go good again, and it will indeed show how mindfuckery and slavery (elder son way) is inferior to understanding each other (Naruto's way). Aka dont be surprised of Kabuto comes out even more evil and perverted than before.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Still bored with this fight.

At this point, I don't even give a darn about Izanami. It's been how many weeks since Itachi uttered the word _Izanami_?


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> im thinking that the loop is the cycle of hatred
> 
> all the suffering and pain in the ninja world comes from said circle, and it will only end when all attain enlightment and see that love is the way to go, love here would be represented by friendship.
> 
> ...



Hashirama failed, for example when he decided to imprison Kurama. Also Senju was not in good terms with Uchiha, which is why Tobi is delusional and thinks Naruto is exactly like Hashirama, which is not true. Naruto is totally different from these guys, which is why he will end the cycle of hatred.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Uchihas can basically decide someone's destiny.


----------



## BroKage (May 16, 2012)

Use Izanagi, you are guaranteed to survive.

Use Izanami, you are guaranteed to win.

What is this shit? Itachi couldn't genjutsu GG certain people anymore so Itachi had to give him a new offensive jutsu that works every time?

Please Kabuto, overcome this with some Rikudo-related secret. 



SageEnergyMode said:


> Kabuto is being owned by a Genjutsu right now. If he were stronger, or had a proper genjutsu defense, like perhaps a bijuu partner, he might be able to break free from this.



BUT HE HAS HIS EYES COVERED! Why is eye-related genjutsu even enveloping him in the first place? If not visual, is it multi-senses or some shit?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

if izanami gets spammed around, i can see will of fire becoming the counter to it


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> yeah i have to agree, this is just too much , its insane
> 
> 
> the sole fact that it could be used by them one or two times is already too much, i didnt think that kishi would go this far with the sharingan



How would the author logically excuse Sasuke from using Izanami over and over again? - even at the battle's onset? As if Susanoo spamming wasn't bad enough.



Hate it or love it, can't help but tip your hat to the Sharingan though. It's still a ruthless power. 

When the Mangekyou was first introduced, like all powers, I believed there would come a time where high level shinobi could routinely counter it with ease - but it's not to be. Specialized powers and circumstances are needed to compete.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

so how long until itachi uses izanami on the moon so that if anyone tries to mugen tsukiyomi it, they will get stuck in their own genjutsu for eternity?


----------



## Moon Fang (May 16, 2012)

I thought pairs usually were equal in a sense ? What the fuck is this...


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> if izanami gets spammed around, i can see will of fire becoming the counter to it



i wonder since T has hard time explaining what happens perhaps only ohana or the pics will tell is what happens.
to me its not clear if its a "cant be avoided infinite genjutsu" or a true bending of time.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Please Kabuto, overcome this with some Rikudo-related secret.



It seems the jutsu force a change of heart or something. As I say Itachi may indeed succeed in making Kabuto have a change of heart...... just as Naruto did and it was for the worse. Dont be surprised if Kabuto come out of it more evil and determinated than ever.


----------



## C-Moon (May 16, 2012)

Genjutsu, everyone half-assing it, and flashbacks



This was never a fight


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It seems that still it requires the user free will to break it, aka only when Kabuto changes his heart he will be able to break from the wheel and be free.
> 
> However remember a thing people, Kabuto already changed his heart and what happened? Dont be surprised if it turns to be even worse.
> 
> Naruto will be the one to make Kabuto go good again, and it will indeed show how mindfuckery and slavery (elder son way) is inferior to understanding each other (Naruto's way). Aka dont be surprised of Kabuto comes out even more evil and perverted than before.



Naruto is never seeing Kabuto again, when will you naruto hardons realize this ? lol


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Naruto is never seeing Kabuto again, when will you naruto hardons realize this ? lol



When you are able to take out the manga pages where Kabuto promissed him a fight and a databook entry that states that Naruto is the person Kabuto wants to fight the most (yes even more than Sasuke).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2012)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> Genjutsu, everyone half-assing it, and flashbacks
> 
> 
> 
> This was never a fight



It's never a fight against itachi.


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto having his horn back makes it sound like a genjutsu. It may just be Tsukiyomi without needing eye contact. The time loop may or may not be a requirement; Itachi might be able to make it be like anything that he wanted.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Hashirama failed, for example when he decided to imprison Kurama. Also Senju was not in good terms with Uchiha, which is why Tobi is delusional and thinks Naruto is exactly like Hashirama, which is not true. Naruto is totally different from these guys, which is why he will end the cycle of hatred.


yes, you know, the conflict went on for a reason, the senjus were the other side of the coin and fed the uchiha hatred

naruto is completly different, he is not trying to feed sasuke's hatred, he is willing to sacrifice himself with sasuke.

its like, after so much time, the cycle is being broken, the senju representative of the chain is willing to sacrifice himself with the uchiha side, it probably never happened, only confront between both sides, no strong bond, no true friendship. Naruto's ninja way will be the way to break the uchiha curse of hatred, and its awesome.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> When you are able to take out the manga pages where Kabuto promissed him a fight and a databook entry that states that Naruto is the person Kabuto wants to fight the most (yes even more than Sasuke).



LOL yet he goes after Sasuke 1st  , kabuto isnt making it out of that cave alive


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> LOL yet he goes after Sasuke 1st  , kabuto isnt making it out of that cave alive



He said he was going to deal with Sasuke first...


----------



## sasutachi (May 16, 2012)

probably it's not genjutsu ,izanami is like izanagi ,it looks like genjutsu but it's not actually.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto having his horn back makes it sound like a genjutsu. It may just be Tsukiyomi without needing eye contact. The time loop may or may not be a requirement; Itachi might be able to make it be like anything that he wanted.



exactly.we need the pics to confirm it as a genjutsu or a true time bending all around jutsu.
either way  this jutsu seems unavoidable but perhaps there is a way to overcome it.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto having his horn back makes it sound like a genjutsu. It may just be Tsukiyomi without needing eye contact.



I honestly hope there is more to it than that. No matter how haxx, I'm cool with it. The user must give up an eye to use it at all.

Not bad.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> He said he was going to deal with Sasuke first...



Like Deidara said ?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Like Deidara said ?



Except in that situation, Deidara was just outclassed by Sasuke. In this situation Sasuke would be dead, or captured rather, if not for Itachi.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I honestly hope there is more to it than that. No matter how haxx, I'm cool with it. The user must give up an eye to use it at all.
> 
> Not bad.



In these times where Uchiha are an endangered species it seems like a big requirement/consequence..but for someone like Tobi or Danzo who had a collection of Uchiha eyeballs, its comical really..


----------



## ISeeVoices (May 16, 2012)

It reminded me of that movie when Donald Duck nephews had to spend Christmas over and over again ... until they changed their hearts, and the spell went off.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Itachi has taken control of Kabuto's fate. And just like Mr Murray, he becomes aware of what's happening. Maybe he should take some orange juice to snap himself out of it.

Also, Itachi for reality mod.


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

Its is avaoidable....get Itachi before he can pull it off.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

so baisicly, izanami is justice league episode where batman puts the time-man guy in a loop where he fights with his wife for eternity?

not what i expected but awesome


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2012)

Awesome? Its poor writing. Its somethign FIRST GRADERS COME UP WITH!


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

geminis said:


> Its is avaoidable....get Itachi before he can pull it off.



i think any jutsu has this weakness


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> so baisicly, izanami is justice league episode where batman puts the time-man guy in a loop where he fights with his wife for eternity?
> 
> not what i expected but awesome


I like to think of it where a mod deletes all our posts we don't like, trashes the thread, and makes new one. Ad infinitum.


----------



## Combine (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> so baisicly, izanami is justice league episode where batman puts the time-man guy in a loop where he fights with his wife for eternity?
> 
> not what i expected but awesome


Good reference. 

Wondering though how it'll make Kabuto end Edo Tensei. Will Itachi just blackmail Kabuto into ending it on his own to free him from the infinite loop?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Maybe his belly button snake can help get him out of this predicament.


----------



## BLUE_SAM (May 16, 2012)

Anko must play a role in all of this somehow.


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> i think any jutsu has this weakness



lol, easier said than done I know


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

itachi already told that izanami and izanagi form a pair...so one way to break it is to perform izanagi....it makes sense..izanagi is putting genjutsu on oneself....so if izanami forcing you to relive same moment repeatedly,use a genjutsu that makes this reality of suffering a illusion...kishi is very consistent here...don't know why people are bitching...


----------



## bleakwinter (May 16, 2012)

Let's gather around in a circle folks, and maybe if we start praying reeeeeal hard, that spoiler will turn out to be fake.


----------



## Harbour (May 16, 2012)

So this is like a time trap and while Kabuto decides to do what needed to Itachi, well, that is, cancel the ET, he will continue to be in this trap. A drop of water is an infinite number of times to slide back over his shoulder, and cut off the horn again cut off. Legal cheat.


----------



## Combine (May 16, 2012)

BLUE_SAM said:


> Anko must play a role in all of this somehow.


Kabuto hid a snake on her somewhere.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Damn. Sasuke saved Itachi's ass


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Combine said:


> Good reference.
> 
> Wondering though how it'll make Kabuto end Edo Tensei. Will Itachi just blackmail Kabuto into ending it on his own to free him from the infinite loop?



It's mindrape that will knock Kabuto out and make him susceptible to normal genjutsu.



BLUE_SAM said:


> Anko must play a role in all of this somehow.



She's the next body Orochimaru will go to when the penis-snake flees from the defeated Kabuto.


----------



## Palpatine (May 16, 2012)

Kishi, I am disappoint.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

I feel mindfucked.What must it be like for Kabuto.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

This is like repeatedly pressing F5 to restore your game in an emulator as soon as you reach a point you are bad at.



auem said:


> itachi already told that izanami and izanagi form a pair...so one way to break it is to perform izanagi....it makes sense..izanagi is putting genjutsu on oneself....so if izanami forcing you to relive same moment repeatedly,use a genjutsu that makes this reality of suffering a illusion...kishi is very consistent here...don't know why people are bitching...


Like Matrix Transformations, but I digress. That's probably too high math most people here.


----------



## Combine (May 16, 2012)

I'm actually very interested in seeing how this works. The spoiler has me intrigued.

How does the loop begin? And where does it end and cycle back?


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Damn. Sasuke saved Itachi's ass



Not really, since the sword is intercepted by the snake. Itachi may have finished Izanami by himself.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

i think that itachi is literally bending kabuto's reality.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Awesome? Its poor writing. Its somethign FIRST GRADERS COME UP WITH!



and i guess generic bigbang/kamehamaha/bijuu dama/another rasengan is lord of the fucking rings level of writting?  but you don't see me complaining about thatallot

yes, it's not original and i will be the first to point this out and i have seen it many times "that movie called: next starring the guy in the "not the bees" thingy". however, that does not make uninteresting.

just because it's unoriginal, doesn't make it bad.

for example, bleach and the backstory of goku in DBZ being a copy of superman but i still enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 16, 2012)

A pic 

I can only read the "Izanami" in the chapter's tittle.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

ok first pic shows that it was a legit hit.perhaps izanami started working just as kabuto was about to take control itachi.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Except in that situation, Deidara was just outclassed by Sasuke. In this situation Sasuke would be dead, or captured rather, if not for Itachi.



Sasuke, a co main character dead ? not likely, he would awaken the rinnengan before that would ever happen


----------



## Phemt (May 16, 2012)

So Izanami makes you re-live past moments for an infinite time?

And this is supposed to make Kabuto change his mind and stop edo tensei himself or else he'll stay trapped in this time loop forever?

This will never work. 


I expected something else from Izanami not a mere re-live past moments thing. Izanagi is way more broken than Izanami, and it's instant.

Now more than 3 quarters of the chapter will be exactly the same.


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> ok first pic shows that it was a legit hit.perhaps izanami started working just as kabuto was about to take control itachi.



Kabuto looking boss right there...First shinobi to ever land a legit hit on Itachi!!!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

In the one page we have Kabuto is kicking ass still

Nice


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> and i guess generic bigbang/kamehamaha/bijuu dama/another rasengan is lord of the fucking rings level of writting?  but you don't see me complaining about thatallot
> 
> yes, it's not original and i will be the first to point this out and i have seen it many times "that movie called: next starring the guy in the "not the bees" thingy". however, that does not make uninteresting.
> 
> ...


No, this isn't 'unoriginal'. Its sucky writing. Kishimoto can't write his way out of a paper bag without pulling out yet ANOTHER Sharingan power. He can't, not even think of saying 'Itachi's been surpassed, I need to show it'. No, its always when Itachi is in an unwinnable situation that should require thought to pull off? He gets another 'hax'. Same with Sasuke.


----------



## Phemt (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Except in that situation, Deidara was just outclassed by Sasuke. In this situation Sasuke would be dead, or captured rather, if not for Itachi.





Sasuke wouldn't be in this situation if it wasn't for Itachi and his plan which took what, 5 chapters? So he would have never met Kabuto in the 1st place.

Itachi vs Kabuto alone: Kabuto would've gained control of Itachi already.


----------



## CA182 (May 16, 2012)

So Kishi has now introduced a literal "flashback no jutsu!" into this manga...

Heck maybe in the right light it could be called "plot no jutsu."


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

And other way to describe this would be a buffer overflow on Winamp.

But anyway, looks like Itachi saved himself just in time.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, this isn't 'unoriginal'. Its sucky writing. Kishimoto can't write his way out of a paper bag without pulling out yet ANOTHER Sharingan power. He can't, not even think of saying 'Itachi's been surpassed, I need to show it'. No, its always when Itachi is in an unwinnable situation that should require thought to pull off? He gets another 'hax'. Same with Sasuke.



Can't write his way out of a paper bag?  - Dude, Kishi purposely set up this scenario in this way. He didn't write himself into a corner.

Why does he need to state that Itachi has been surpassed? What kind of reasoning is this?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

I think the deciding factor is if its a mindfuck like Kotoamatsukami or a normal genjutsu or it needs the free will of the user.

If its the first I dont see Kabuto going out, however if its the second I think Itachi will suceed at chaning Kabuto's heart which may actually be worse as Naruto has shown.



Marsala said:


> Not really, since the sword is intercepted by the snake. Itachi may have finished Izanami by himself.



It takes a fuckton of prep time


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Can't write his way out of a paper bag?  - Dude, Kishi purposely set up this scenario in this way. He didn't write himself into a corner.
> 
> Why does he need to state that Itachi has been surpassed? What kind of reasoning is this?


Since Itachi died literally 200 chapters ago. He shouldnt' be carrying anyone now, they should be carrying him in battle since his strength which Kishimoto clearly outlined has been surpassed. But nope, he keeps showing up every single character he comes across.

That's poor writing. That's why Kishimoto is a sucky writer.

When KUBO of all people outdoes you, its time to quit.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, this isn't 'unoriginal'. Its sucky writing. Kishimoto can't write his way out of a paper bag without pulling out yet ANOTHER Sharingan power. He can't, not even think of saying 'Itachi's been surpassed, I need to show it'. No, its always when Itachi is in an unwinnable situation that should require thought to pull off? He gets another 'hax'. Same with Sasuke.



for godsakes stop your whining, we've heard you, we get it, go reread some Naruto centric chapters until this fight is over then


----------



## Phemt (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, this isn't 'unoriginal'. Its sucky writing. Kishimoto can't write his way out of a paper bag without pulling out yet ANOTHER Sharingan power. He can't, not even think of saying 'Itachi's been surpassed, I need to show it'. No, its always when Itachi is in an unwinnable situation that should require thought to pull off? He gets another 'hax'. Same with Sasuke.





Naruto became Rikudou's incarnate over night just because he's the main character.

There's nothing else to be said.


----------



## Combine (May 16, 2012)

Yeah, Izanami takes so much prep-time it isn't funny, especially compared to Izanagi, which Tobi activated instantly and Danzo just needed a few hand seals to do.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, this isn't 'unoriginal'. Its sucky writing. Kishimoto can't write his way out of a paper bag without pulling out *yet ANOTHER Sharingan power*. He can't, not even think of saying 'Itachi's been surpassed, I need to show it'. No, its always when Itachi is in an unwinnable situation that should require thought to pull off? He gets another 'hax'. Same with Sasuke.





dude it's been said that sharingan had izanami for at least 1 month. why so surprised? also, members on the forum said it had izanami countless times and i think someone who has had been on this forum for years must have seen at least one thread about it. so you shouldn't be surprised or pissed about it. kind of like how i know that naruto will use BS TNJ on sasuke but i already know it would happen so i am prepared 

what i am trying to say is simply one question:


*Spoiler*: __ 



why so mad bro?


----------



## Saunion (May 16, 2012)

The sharingan is Eric Cartman, and everyone else in this stupid manga is Kyle.


----------



## SaiST (May 16, 2012)

Lol @ Sasuke throwing his Kusanagi no Tsurugi around as if it's just another kunai.

Kid needs to pick up Orochimaru's Kuu no Tachi.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto worked with Hashirama's DNA and Uchiha powers, dont be surprissed if he pulls Izanagi from his ass.


----------



## geminis (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto's biggest feat yet....Legitimately landing a blow on Itachi.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Itachi died literally 200 chapters ago. He shouldnt' be carrying anyone now, they should be carrying him in battle since his strength which Kishimoto clearly outlined has been surpassed. But nope, he keeps showing up every single character he comes across.
> 
> That's poor writing. That's why Kishimoto is a sucky writer.
> 
> When KUBO of all people outdoes you, its time to quit.



Quit your whining. You're just mad since you dont like Itachi and that this chapter shits on your "Kabuto > then Itachi" blog.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, this isn't 'unoriginal'. Its sucky writing. Kishimoto can't write his way out of a paper bag without pulling out yet ANOTHER Sharingan power. He can't, not even think of saying 'Itachi's been surpassed, I need to show it'. No, its always when Itachi is in an unwinnable situation that should require thought to pull off? He gets another 'hax'. Same with Sasuke.



Same with everyone else. Including the guy in your set, lol. Stop acting as if only the Uchihas get this.

You are just being mad.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

I now feel obligated to post this:
[sp][/sp]


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 16, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> Quit your whining. You're just mad since you dont like Itachi and that this chapter shits on your "Kabuto > then Itachi" blog.


No, I'm mad since this entier fight has been horrible. Three chapter long flashback, two moves used previously, talking, talking, and more talking, stupid inaction, etc.

Kishimoto can't write, HachibiWaka.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Itachi died literally 200 chapters ago. He shouldnt' be carrying anyone now, they should be carrying him in battle since his strength which Kishimoto clearly outlined has been surpassed. But nope, he keeps showing up every single character he comes across.
> 
> That's poor writing. That's why Kishimoto is a sucky writer.
> 
> When KUBO of all people outdoes you, its time to quit.



Quitting the manga because Kishi makes Itachi shine. Wow.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto worked with Hashirama's DNA and Uchiha powers, dont be surprissed if he pulls Izanagi from his ass.


But Kabuto doesn't have sharingan.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I think the deciding factor is if its a mindfuck like Kotoamatsukami or a normal genjutsu or it needs the free will of the user.
> 
> If its the first I dont see Kabuto going out, however if its the second I think Itachi will suceed at chaning Kabuto's heart which may actually be worse as Naruto has shown.
> 
> ...



i loled honestly 

it was like what some members said "izanagi is a bunshin so izanami is somthing simple as that".


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> But Kabuto doesn't have sharingan.



Not in a visible spot, he could very well have an Uchiha among the people he can pull from his belly.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 16, 2012)

People are surprised by this?  Izanami wouldn't have been mentioned unless it was actually going to be enacted, which we were told had happened last chapter.


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

Lol Sasuke.


----------



## DeadOrochi (May 16, 2012)

This is really boring  , in every fight Uchiha's are taking some Ultimate Jutsu from their ASS and pwning enemy....!

Kishi is retard.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Naruto became Rikudou's incarnate over night just because he's the main character.
> 
> There's nothing else to be said.



Naruto was always destined to be Rikudou's reincarnation, one of the 2 chosen ones between Nagato and Naruto, that's what the thousand year old prophecy was.  Nothing happened over night.  

Also, quit your complaining SuperSaiyaman, Izanami writes the fate of some1 it's cast upon, it's not necesarrily an endless loop, that's just the way Itachi chose to inflict the jutsu upon Kabuto since he cannot kill him, yet cannot let him roam free also.

There prolly will be a way for Kabuto to break Izanami like how Sasuke broke thru Tsukuyomi.   One is able to escape one's fate with determination and right circumstances.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, I'm mad since this entier fight has been horrible. Three chapter long flashback, two moves used previously, talking, talking, and more talking, stupid inaction, etc.
> 
> Kishimoto can't write, HachibiWaka.



Honestly, if you didn't know that already...

Please don't tell me you actually thought Kishi was doing an amazing job with the writing when Naruto just waltzed into the room with the bijuus and got all of their power because of some inane bullshit?
Or when Minato, the resident unsurpassable bishounen dad defeated Tobi with almost no effort required, then proceeded to sacrifice himself for the pure lolz?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

time for kabuto to pull sasuke out of his belly and use izanagi


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 16, 2012)

I loled at the first page... Sasuke just ended up giving Kabuto a sword 

It feels like Kabuto and Itachi are badasses fighting it out, and Sasuke is the kid Itachi's babysitting, who has snuck in with Itachi, and keeps making the situation worse everytime he tries to help... 
Datkishi


----------



## shintebukuro (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:
			
		

> He shouldnt' be carrying anyone now, they should be carrying him in battle since his strength which Kishimoto clearly outlined has been surpassed. But nope, he keeps showing up every single character he comes across.
> 
> That's poor writing. That's why Kishimoto is a sucky writer.



Itachi is stronger than you thought he was.


----------



## Palpatine (May 16, 2012)

I stopped caring about this fight several chapters ago. Whatever wraps this shit up quick so we can get back to Tobi and Naruto.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

HOLY FUCK, Izanami is Gold Experience Requiem. Itachi now officially confirmed for God Tier.


----------



## Mangateers (May 16, 2012)

The trans for the first page we released (very easy haha)

The end of the tragedy?!
586: Izanami's Activation
Sa...suke...
!!


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto worked with Hashirama's DNA and Uchiha powers, dont be surprissed if he pulls Izanagi from his ass.



We do not see any sharingans on Kabuto's body that are needed in order to activate Izanagi though. Unless he keeps them inside his pants LOL

That said if he did have Uchiha DNA and fully mastered then what would be the point in trying to capture Sasuke? Yeah, he may just poceed with taking over his body like he seemingly tried the previous chapter but from a plot perspective him succeeding in that is even less likely than Tobi's Moon Eye plan IMO.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Not in a visible spot, he could very well have an Uchiha among the people he can pull from his belly.


Where he got those sharingans? Tobi already has taken all sharingan


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> time for kabuto to pull sasuke out of his belly and use izanagi



Dont be surprised of this actually happens


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Not in a visible spot, he could very well have an Uchiha among the people he can pull from his belly.



Pretty much.
Now that you mention it, wouldn't be surprised if he pulls out Kagami since he has a direct relation to the one man who created Edo Tensei.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> We do not see any sharingans on Kabuto's body that are needed in order to activate Izanagi though. Unless he keeps them inside his pants LOL
> 
> That said if he did have Uchiha DNA and fully mastered then what would be the point in trying to capture Sasuke? Yeah, he may just poceed with taking over his body like he seemingly tried the previous chapter but from a plot perspective him succeeding in that is even less likely than Tobi's Moon Eye plan IMO.



Obviously it wouldnt be "fully mastered" but at least a degree of control.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Kabuto worked with Hashirama's DNA and Uchiha powers, dont be surprissed if he pulls Izanagi from his ass.



Perfect.  That would be one way for Kabuto to rewrite his reality which is currently written by Izanami.  

Kabuto prolly has bunch of sharingans hidden inside his Asssnakes.  

Izanagi and Izanami are in an ongoing struggle, but Izanagi always has the edge in terms of creation against Izanami's destruction.  That means Izanagi can and will overpower Izanami.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

itachi should just leave the damn manga already 


...because he deserves his own manga


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

According to Evil, and judging from T's spoiler, we probably won't receive a detailed explanation on how Izanami functions this week, so I'm already looking forward to next week's chapter, that much more.


----------



## Mangateers (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> more pages please



We'll be releasing more pages (on our forum first, and then here like 2 minutes after because we're evil) as we go along. Stay tuned~!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2012)

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Maybe Izanami is like a "Do-over no Jutsu." That would be interesting.

But kind of redundant for something that is paired with Izanagi. There has to be more to it...


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Mangateers said:


> We'll be releasing more pages (on our forum first, and then here like 2 minutes after because we're evil) as we go along. Stay tuned~!



ok thanks


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Perfect.  That would be one way for Kabuto to rewrite his reality which is currently written by Izanami.
> 
> Kabuto prolly has bunch of sharingans hidden inside his Asssnakes.
> 
> Izanagi and Izanami are in an ongoing struggle, but Izanagi always has the edge in terms of creation against Izanami's destruction.  That means Izanagi can and will overpower Izanami.



They have very different uses, but Izanagi is probably the only counter to Izanami. Itachi could force Tobi to use Izanagi if they end up meeting.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Marsala said:


> They have very different uses, but Izanagi is probably the only counter to Izanami. Itachi could force Tobi to use Izanagi if they end up meeting.



Itachi seems to have already made Tobi use Izanagi with that Amaterasu trap of his.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Izanami must be why tobi feared itachi


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2012)

lol more confirmation Itachi needed Sasuke to beat Kabuto

He'd be his puppet again if it weren't for Sauske


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Maybe Izanami is like a "Do-over no Jutsu." That would be interesting.



Like a boss in a videogame you mean?

You lose, you restart looking for another opening.
If that doesn't work you try something else.
And then keep that up until you found an opening to defeat the enemy.

Would be broken as hell.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> Izanami must be why tobi feared itachi



What makes you think Tobi can't use it himself?


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi seems to have already made Tobi use Izanagi with that Amaterasu trap of his.


No. Itachi was aware of Izanami and Izanagi when Tobi said that he managed to keep some secrets from Itachi.

It's something else.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Sasuke saved Itachi from being re-controlled again, even if Itachi wins is BY NO MEANS a solo as some people are making it out to be.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> What makes you think Tobi can't use it himself?


Then why didn't he own Minato with it?


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Then why didn't he own Minato with it?



Didn't want to waste an eye - Uchiha massacre hadn't happened yet?

Time was also a factor, remember? He couldn't keep the Kyuubi summoned for long.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Then why didn't he own Minato with it?



FUCKTON of preptime, Minato's fight was a skrimish.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> What makes you think Tobi can't use it himself?



Same goes for Madara, (Nagato's an unknown factor) but all Rikudous should be able to perform the jutsus to some degree.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sasuke saved Itachi from being re-controlled again, even if Itachi wins is BY NO MEANS a solo as some people are making it out to be.



while this is possible later, when exactly are you talking about where sasuke saved itachi from being recontrolled where he couldn't have done it himself?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> No. Itachi was aware of Izanami and Izanagi when Tobi said that he managed to keep some secrets from Itachi.
> 
> It's something else.



But what could it possibly be, then?

Itachi did know about Izanagi, but I think Tobi considered it a secret because Itachi didn't know he could use it.



shyakugaun said:


> Izanami must be why tobi feared itachi



I doubt it; I don't know when Itachi acquired Izanami or how, but I doubt Tobi knew he had it since he evidently never used it while he was alive.



Gilgamesh said:


> lol more confirmation Itachi needed Sasuke to beat Kabuto
> 
> He'd be his puppet again if it weren't for Sauske



...How the hell did you come to that conclusion with absolutely no evidence to suggest that it is the case?



Scarlet Plague said:


> Like a boss in a videogame you mean?
> 
> You lose, you restart looking for another opening.
> If that doesn't work you try something else.
> ...



Yeah, but with broader applications.

Like,

You throw the kunai.
Your opponent dodges.
You get to throw the kunai again.

Get it?


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Anyway, I'm surprised Izanami turned out this way.

Considering how some other Gods are portrayed (As in the myths) especially with Sasuke, I expected Izanami to revolved around death.

But I don't mind to be honest.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sasuke saved Itachi from being re-controlled again, even if Itachi wins is BY NO MEANS a solo as some people are making it out to be.



he didnt.sasuke sword was caught by the snake.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Didn't want to waste an eye - Uchiha massacre hadn't happened yet?
> 
> Time was also a factor, remember? He couldn't keep the Kyuubi summoned for long.


Please. Kyubi is more important than Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Sasuke saved Itachi from being re-controlled again, even if Itachi wins is BY NO MEANS a solo as some people are making it out to be.



As usual, you're being too hasty.

Look again; Sasuke didn't do shit, because Kabuto caught his thrown sword with the dicksnake.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 16, 2012)

It makes you wonder about Izanami. 

If Sasuke ends up gaining that thing then knowing Kishi it'll backfire against Naruto considering his whole destiny thing.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, but with broader applications.
> 
> Like,
> 
> ...



Pretty much.Quite broken though in my opinion.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2012)

Would be nice if Uchihas stopped pulling eye powers and relied on skill like the old days.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

this jutsu seems to take time to activate with a high price so its not as easy as one might think.
every jutsu has a weakness so this one has to have as well.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Who said that Kabuto could control Madara?


----------



## Csdabest (May 16, 2012)

i feel like this is a troll spoiler


----------



## Moon Fang (May 16, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Would be nice if Uchihas stopped pulling eye powers and relied on skill like the old days.



Not when Kabuto has got ninja popping out of his belly.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

I wonder if Izanami even has prep time or if Itachi has just been dicking around for one reason or another.

I mean, he said the Jutsu was already prepared like seven chapters ago.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

edo tensei takes prep, izanami takes prep

fair battle would be them both already activated or none


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Who said that Kabuto could control Madara?



Who says he can't?


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Anyway, I'm surprised Izanami turned out this way.
> 
> Considering how some other Gods are portrayed (As in the myths) especially with Sasuke, I expected Izanami to revolved around death.
> 
> But I don't mind to be honest.



Izanami does involve Death, but this use of Izanami is specifically designed for Kabuto.  Izanami determines one's fate, Itachi couldn't have chosen death for Kabuto due to the Edo Tensei problem, but he definitely could've chosen death if circumstances were different.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Who says he can't?


Nothing indicates that he can control Madara.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> edo tensei takes prep, izanami takes prep
> 
> fair battle would be them both already activated or none



Not when we've been made aware of the fact that Kabuto has Edo ready to be summoned at a moment's notice. I'm sure Itachi doesn't go around with Izanami prepped.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

I seriously doubt Kabuto can fully control Madara


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 16, 2012)

....and yet another topic turns into a vs debate. I seriously wonder if I am some sort of oddity, as I don't have any favourite character.

On-topic: We don't know the exact requirements and cost of Izanami, so the interesting effect may not be worth much in different battle conditions. Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Madara takes fuckton of time to summon. Izanami owns Kabuto


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Izanami puts Madara in a loop where he is getting his ass kicked by Hashirama over and over and over. 

This is going to be a fun Jutsu.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It makes you wonder about Izanami.
> 
> If Sasuke ends up gaining that thing then knowing Kishi it'll backfire against Naruto considering his whole destiny thing.




Agreed.  Naruto's gonna awaken his rinnegan and use Izanagi versus Sasuke's Izanami, then go on to defeat the new jyubi entity.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Not when Kabuto has got ninja popping out of his belly.



Still though, Uchiha/Sharingan was my fav part of the manga beore EMS and shenanigans sarted popping up.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Would be nice if Uchihas stopped pulling eye powers and relied on skill like the old days.



Well Izanami was to be expected especially as eye power.
And the Uchiha are the personification of Shinto Myths.

Itachi with Susanoo vs Yamata-no-Orochi and has the Imperial regalia.
All 3 Regalia were involved in the story of Amaterasu hiding in the cave.

Sasuke = the deities born from the blood of Kagutsuchi.
EG: Takemikazuchi - Kami of Lightning and Swords and Ujigami of Bowyers.

Izanagi basically was the one giving birth to Susanoo,Amaterasu and Tsukuyomi and the one who slayed his own son Kagutsuchi.

Meanwhile Izanami and Izanagi are two sides of the same coin.
Life and Death like Yin and Yang.



> Izanami does involve Death, but this use of Izanami is specifically designed for Kabuto. Izanami determines one's fate, Itachi couldn't have chosen death for Kabuto due to the Edo Tensei problem, but he definitely could've chosen death if circumstances were different.



Oh, I know.Sorry should have worded it better.
I was more thinking it's a straight down killing move than fate determination.:33


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

itachi will probably loop kabuto to before he used edo tensei so that he automatically releases the jutsu because technically he hasn't used it yet


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> No, I'm mad since this entier fight has been horrible. Three chapter long flashback, two moves used previously, talking, talking, and more talking, stupid inaction, etc.
> 
> Kishimoto can't write, HachibiWaka.



* Naruto and Bee vs Tobi*
565-567-Moves used previously. Warm up chapters with no conclusive development
568-Full of rambling and inaction
569-Horrible flashbacks
570-Asspull: Kurama becomes a Narutotard
571-Asspull: BM
572-A mixture of all the above in limits (and it turned out to be awesome-one of my favs.)
573-A waste

I don't recall seeing you complaining then


----------



## BLUE_SAM (May 16, 2012)

I don't like Sasuke but i hope he actually helped Itachi somehow by throwing his sword, 'Cause it'll be pretty embarrassing and so far it's almost like he did nothing useful the whole fight.


----------



## Helios (May 16, 2012)

I anticipated that Izanami would end Edo Tensei but no way did i expect that it would "end" Kabuto as well.

If this is truly what happens then no fan of the Naruto manga,either an Itachi fan or a Sasuke fan or dunno what else,must be happy about it.

Frankly Kishi had the chance to develop one of the most interesting fights ever and it seems that he is about to ruin this opportunity in the worst possible way.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> 571-Asspull: BM



I don't think you know what that word means.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 16, 2012)

Do you think Izanami is going to be used in a way similar to Rinne Tensei? IE to revert certain outcomes, such as war casualties, by repeating/changing events?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Lol @ the new spoiler pics. Kabuto's already like "WHAT THE SHIT IS THIS?"



BringerOfCarnage said:


> * Naruto and Bee vs Tobi*
> 565-567-Moves used previously. Warm up chapters with no conclusive development
> 568-Full of rambling and inaction
> 569-Horrible flashbacks
> ...



I wish I could rep you again, but I gotta spread first...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

Man people, we have a barely coherent spoiler and one raw page... how do you guys get off assuming so much about what Izanami does/can do already... jesus

Wait for more pages to come out at the very least before just jumping to these crazy pro Itachi assumptions

Like i said, last time Kabuto had a similar situation was the Tsunade battle, when she messed with his nervous system. Guess what? He rapidly figured it out. Could be something quite similar. Obviously wont happen THIS chapter but geez i know 99% of you <3 Itachi but at least try to wait for the manga and rely on facts not what you wish for/hope for all the time....


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Do you think Izanami is going to be used in a way similar to Rinne Tensei? IE to revert certain outcomes, such as war casualties, by repeating/changing events?



No, it affects one person, not everyone unless Itachi had Juubi's chakra and could cast a planetary Izanami.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Oh shit Itachi's a boss


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 16, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Well Izanami was to be expected especially as eye power.
> And the Uchiha are the personification of Shinto Myths.
> 
> Itachi with Susanoo vs Yamata-no-Orochi and has the Imperial regalia.
> ...



Would be nice if Naruto got something this cool is all I'm saying. Generic kamehamehas rasengans and chakra spamming modes makes Itachi more like the main character than Naruto currently.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Man people, we have a barely coherent spoiler and one raw page... how do you guys get off assuming so much about what Izanami does/can do already... jesus
> 
> Wait for more pages to come out at the very least before just jumping to these crazy pro Itachi assumptions
> 
> Like i said, last time Kabuto had a similar situation was the Tsunade battle, when she messed with his nervous system. Guess what? He rapidly figured it out. Could be something quite similar. Obviously wont happen THIS chapter but geez i know 99% of you <3 Itachi but at least try to wait for the manga and rely on facts not what you wish for/hope for all the time....



oh, but the people bashing itachi, kishimoto, sharingan and already trying to figure out the jutsu's weakness are all okay to roam free


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Maybe Izanami is like a "Do-over no Jutsu." That would be interesting.
> 
> But kind of redundant for something that is paired with Izanagi. There has to be more to it...



we have already seen izanami, if this is the case 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WvXqv4nARc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

itachi has both eyes again


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

hmm i wonder it seems itachi and kabuto have an exchange but every time perhaps that kabuto hits itachi it gets into the loop?
perhaps a short bending of reality for a specific cause or moment.


----------



## Yuna (May 16, 2012)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> x
> Like i said, last time Kabuto had a similar situation was the Tsunade battle, when she messed with his nervous system. Guess what? He rapidly figured it out. Could be something quite similar. Obviously wont happen THIS chapter but geez i know 99% of you <3 Itachi but at least try to wait for the manga and rely on facts not what you wish for/hope for all the time....


What is there to figure out? The only conceivable flaw would be the number of possible loops.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> we have already seen izanami, if this is the case
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WvXqv4nARc[/YOUTUBE]



That jutsu reversed time. Izanami appears to repeat it, in a loop. Not the same.


----------



## Saunion (May 16, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Would be nice if Naruto got something this cool is all I'm saying. Generic kamehamehas rasengans and chakra spamming modes makes Itachi more like the main character than Naruto currently.



I'll take chapter 571 over some stupid genjutsu shit thank you.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Ah ha ha, oh wow. 

I love the panel where Itachi catches the Orochidicksnake with his Susano'o hand.

He's just like, "Nope, fuck you."


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> itachi has both eyes again



He never lost an eye.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Seems to be indeed a reset button.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

Why is Sasuke so insistent on using his sword as a kunai now 

I mean, the guy can throw a lightning lance, he can throw a small glob of Amaterasu or any other kind of fireball. But nope, throw something Kabuto can just catch


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> No, it affects one person, not everyone unless Itachi had Juubi's chakra and could cast a planetary Izanami.



Every jutsu needs some kind of handicap or weakness after all.

In fact I believe that Susanoo's less amazing performance is at least partially due to the fact that it can be apparently used whenever the user wants and shows no side effects anymore. The same(kinda) with RM looking less impressive than SM due to the fact that SM at least requires some time to be activated while RM can be activated instantly.

The more risks and/or difficulties a jutsu takes the more effective it becomes.

One could say that ET makes one invincible from the go without a risk but then again not everyone can find Madara's corpse(to put an example) so easily and without the person DNA the jutsu cannot be used.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

it seems that it may activate every time itachi is getting hit?every time kabuto hits him he enters into a momentary loop of time or reality.
i wonder if its a genjutsu at all.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Utopia Realm said:


> Would be nice if Naruto got something this cool is all I'm saying. Generic kamehamehas rasengans and chakra spamming modes makes Itachi more like the main character than Naruto currently.



Naruto is Rikudou Reincarnate, he'll have the all encompassing eye of Rinnegan which will allow him to use every jutsu.   Naruto's destined power is All under heaven.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> it seems that it may activate every time itachi is getting hit?every time kabuto hits him he enters into a momentary loop of time or reality.
> i wonder if its a genjutsu at all.



But why did Kabuto's horn return? And why is it looping to a time period before Izanami was activated?

Is this just one big illusion, after all?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

it seems that its basically prevents from itachi getting hit(since its getting rewind every time it happens) but letting itachi continue to do whatever he wants in that time frame.
of course it may all happen in his head.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> That jutsu reversed time. Izanami appears to repeat it, in a loop. Not the same.


the foundation could be the same.

the moments where madara seems to rewind time could be nothing but izanami looping the event and giving room for another development


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

So its a loop huh?

Well thats kinda weird.Its not what I imagined it to be.

ITs not ...exactly a pure offensive technique.Right now Im not sure how to describe it.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

*ok confirmed to be a genjutsu i guess going by the last page.*


----------



## sasutachi (May 16, 2012)

lol @ last page


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

last page has 1 eye of itachi turn white and he pats kabuto on the head

wow....


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Lmao the last page. Kabuto is treated like a child.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Itachi just son'ed Kabuto.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Izanami puts Madara in a loop where he is getting his ass kicked by Hashirama over and over and over.
> 
> This is going to be a fun Jutsu.



LMAO, as funny as that would be to see, No, Mangekyou jutsus don't work on a rinnegan wielding Rikudou.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2012)

Wow, Itachi embarrassed him.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Shitstorm this week is going to be EPIC.

I don't even know what the fuck just happened, but it looks like Itachi trolled again, as expected.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> But why did Kabuto's horn return? And why is it looping to a time period before Izanami was activated?
> 
> Is this just one big illusion, after all?



Izanami needs to be activated twice, I'd guess. To designate the period of time that loops.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

basicly its an unavoidable tsukoyumi.


----------



## BlinkST (May 16, 2012)

_"There there.. That's a good Kabuto. Want some Nestum?" _

Itachi has done it again


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

LMAO LORD ITACHI sonning Kabuto


----------



## Saunion (May 16, 2012)

My condolences to Kabuto's fans.  Another victim of Kishimoto's boner for Itachu.


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Oh man, that Itachi. He always delivers.

I wonder if he was actually hit at the end of last chapter at all?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> LMAO, as funny as that would be to see, No, Mangekyou jutsus don't work on a rinnegan wielding Rikudou.



Oh they don't, do they? 

I wonder what Itachi would have to say about that.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> the foundation could be the same.
> 
> the moments where madara seems to rewind time could be nothing but izanami looping the event and giving room for another development



But it wasn't a loop though, it was just a rewind.

Shuriken flies at Madara, he blocks it - Sharingan spins - shuriken reverses course, blocked by Madara in reverse, flies back the way it came.

From the looks of it, Izanami doesn't appear to rewind an event, just loops it.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

poor kabuto


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

itachi: kabuto, i am your father

kabuto:


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

Lol the last page.

Guess Kabutos fans arent gonna be very happy this week.

Anyway,that page makes it look even weirder.So the look happened in real world,or was it just a genjutsu in Kabutos mind?Im confused.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Izanami needs to be activated twice, I'd guess. To designate the period of time that loops.



Oh shit, that makes sense.

Then wait...

Has this whole fight been a Genjutsu? Oh man, Itachi, dick move.


----------



## BroKage (May 16, 2012)

Did Edo Tensei get ended or some shit? Or did Kabuto just get TnJ'd? 

Either way Kabuto is trolled hard.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 16, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I don't think you know what that word means.



Actually I do...

While we knew Naruto was going to get BM, we all expected it to be tge generic one other jins use, ie manifesting and controlling the bijuu's body.

Naruto on the other hand got a BM Shroud that not only allowed him to use the abilities of the generic BM, but also gave him the KCM boosts and the usage of his normal abilities.

Why should Kurama Mode be any different from the rest?


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

shintebukuro said:


> Izanami needs to be activated twice, I'd guess. To designate the period of time that loops.



Interesting idea, but if that were the case, why did Kabuto's horn return? Also, why isn't Sasuke in the loop?


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Wow, he actually patted Kabuto's head. His character can never live this moment down.

So disrespectful. :rofl


----------



## jimbob631 (May 16, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since Itachi died literally 200 chapters ago. He shouldnt' be carrying anyone now, they should be carrying him in battle since his strength which Kishimoto clearly outlined has been surpassed. But nope, he keeps showing up every single character he comes across.
> 
> That's poor writing. That's why Kishimoto is a sucky writer.
> 
> When KUBO of all people outdoes you, its time to quit.



No see the misconception was that Itachi was surpassed.  He was always meant to be among the top tier.


----------



## Tengu (May 16, 2012)

Was the whole fight a genjutsu, lol?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

dungsi27 said:


> Lol the last page.
> 
> Guess Kabutos fans arent gonna be very happy this week.
> 
> Anyway,that page makes it look even weirder.So the look happened in real world,or was it just a genjutsu in Kabutos mind?Im confused.



it was all in kabutos head.its a forced genjutsu ,an unavoidable one.
question is if it started the first moment itachi used it or it started after getting hit the second time.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Well Izanami was to be expected especially as eye power.
> And the Uchiha are the personification of Shinto Myths.
> 
> Itachi with Susanoo vs Yamata-no-Orochi and has the Imperial regalia.
> ...



One thing to add is that the powers of Izanami and Izanagi altho balanced, as life will always lead to death, and the cycle will begin anew with new life, Izanagi always holds out an edge over Izanami, he could create life far more faster than she could destory it.  

No way is Kabuto going to be stuck in that loop for the rest of the manga or die anytime soon without giving birth to Orochimaru.  It's pretty obvious by now that Kabuto will use Izanagi in order to rewrite his Izanami rewritten reality.  But an interesting thing would be what kind of Kabuto/Orochimaru comes out of that rewritten reality by Izanagi and possible use of "creation of all things".


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA he petted Kabuto's head.

This even beats the naked dudes in the mission office at the beginning.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2012)

hahahahahah Itachi pats Kabuto's head.


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

man..that last panel..kabuto is trolled in epic proportion...:rofl


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 16, 2012)

Peace out Kabuto you wont be missed.


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

The ultimate troll: Itachi activated Izanami back when he first mentioned it. He was never really hit at all! Well, maybe.


----------



## SaiST (May 16, 2012)

Hoooly crap at that last page. XD Now we know what Evil meant.

Also, this should prove that the manner in which Izanagi/Izanami _"seal"_ the eyes is no different from what the Mangekyou Sharingan does?only gradually.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

This is getting better and better. The pat on his head. I can't take it


----------



## Nimander (May 16, 2012)

That pat pretty much tells Kabuto, "You tried your best.  Really.  You did..."


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Itachi has the swag of a god


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Hoooly crap at that last page. XD Know we know what Evil meant.
> 
> Also, this should prove that the manner in which Izanagi/Izanami _"seal"_ the eyes is no different from what the Mangekyou Sharingan does?only gradually.



That doesn't mean that EMS counters it, though.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see the trans.

Oh fuck the possible edits of that.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Tengu said:


> Was the whole fight a genjutsu, lol?



No. It appears that the majority of the battle in this chapter took place in Kabuto's mind. Izanami placed Kabuto under a genjutsu even without first establishing eye contact.

It's unavoidable.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

SaiST said:


> Hoooly crap at that last page. XD Know we know what Evil meant.
> 
> Also, this should prove that the manner in which Izanagi/Izanami _"seal"_ the eyes is no different from what the Mangekyou Sharingan does?only gradually.



yes indeed it should ems sasuke will be a beast


----------



## BLUE_SAM (May 16, 2012)

Lol i suggest you guys wait for the scans before jumping the gun. We don't know what happened exactly.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Actually I do...
> 
> While we knew Naruto was going to get BM, we all expected it to be tge generic one other jins use, ie manifesting and controlling the bijuu's body.
> 
> ...



Geez i dunno, maybe because he's the strongest of the Bijuu and his cloak being different from theirs was common knowledge at that point?


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

How humiliating.

I would die if my opponent did that to me. I would rage until someone was forced to kill me.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Look at the last page. He's definitely lost the light in his left eye.


----------



## KevKev (May 16, 2012)

Itachiiiiiiiiiiii Soloooooes  

I feel so bad for Kabuto though, 

If the whole fight was a genjutsu, Kabuto got it worse than Nagato


----------



## Kαrin (May 16, 2012)

Itachi: "Who's a good boy? who's a good boy?"


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

wait until itachi fuses izanami with tsukiyomi and loops the entire ninja world


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Look at the last page. He's definitely lost the light in his right eye.



The question is whether that effect is permanent, or if the eye would come back in its original state if Itachi destroyed it.


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Hmm.. Itachi's left eye became blind which means Izanami is finished, so it must mean Kabuto now is stuck in a time loop or something similar. I doubt it's only genjutsu.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

Tyler said:


> How humiliating.
> 
> I would literally kill myself is my opponent did that to me. I would rage until someone was forced to kill me.



I'm not sure if death is even a way to escape it


----------



## Kusa (May 16, 2012)

Ohww god  the last page .Kabuto is the most trolled character now.

Seriously,I wanted to complain that Sasuke was trolled by doing nothing but after seeing how Kabuto was trolled,I decided not to.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Itachi done goof'd.

He used his Tsukuyomi eye for Izanami instead of his Amaterasu eye.

But I like Tsukuyomi betterrrrrr! 

I wanted to see him use it one last time to mind-rape Kabuto. Damn.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

How was the whole fight a genjutsu? Izanami got active last or this chapter and indeed Itachi has a white eye, so no, otherwise if Izanami had been launched since the beginning of the fight there would be no point on Itachi saying about it to Sasuke.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

inb4 Kabuto breaks out of the genjutsu just as they think they are done.


----------



## SaiST (May 16, 2012)

Marsala said:


> That doesn't mean that EMS counters it, though.


Oh, my. Am I that easy to read? 

But you're right, it doesn't. However, folks can't say it's due to the eyes being literally shut closed anymore.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I'm not sure if death is even a way to escape it



Now I see why Deidara was so damn pressed. Itachi has got to be the most annoying bastard in the universe if you're on his bad side.

I would be on his good side, cause I'm not stupid


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

yea he lost his eyelight.
perhaps the genjutsu continues till that point.not that it matters since itachi got his hands on kabuto regardless of the timeline of the genjutsu.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

SaiST said:


> But you're right, it doesn't. However, folks can't say it's due to the eyes being literally shut closed anymore.


What if the closing only happens in non-Uchiha?

BA-DA-BUM! Tobi is not a Uchiha!


----------



## jimbob631 (May 16, 2012)

Wait does Itachi's eye regenerate though because he's an edo?


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

jimbob631 said:


> Wait does Itachi's eye regenerate though because he's an edo?



It's not really an injury. His ocular power and eye sight is being sealed.


----------



## bearzerger (May 16, 2012)

Lol, so Kishi decided because this fight was oh so extremely awesome that we should see the same scenes again several times?




Klue said:


> No. It appears that the majority of the battle in this chapter took place in Kabuto's mind. Izanami placed Kabuto under a genjutsu even without first establishing eye contact.
> 
> It's unavoidable.



There seem to be a couple of requirements so I don't know about unavoidable. Perhaps Itachi will explain what those requirements were.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2012)

Patting Kabuto's head may have the side effect of TnJ Kabuto as well LOL

That said I wonder if Kishi will actually make Kabuto undo ET and force Madara to disappear or will the granddady Uchiha pull of some stuff and be the only edo who does not vanish?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Lol, so Kishi decided because this fight was oh so extremely awesome that we should see the same scenes again several times?


I dunno. There's something about seeing your enemy squirm with no way out.


----------



## Aiku (May 16, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOL AT KABUTO BEING PATTED ON THE HEAD BY ITACHI. 

SASUKE LOOKS JEALOUS. 

:ho


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Last Page:
Kabuto: Don't underestimate my powers!!
Itachi: *pets* Bitch Please.
Sasuke: o.o


----------



## KevKev (May 16, 2012)

So wait, since Itachi's an Edo, will his left eye regenerate from blindness or...light sealed permanently?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> This is getting better and better. The pat on his head. I can't take it



Its too much. I don't like Kabuto, but I don't hate him either. Thats humiliating :/


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> So wait, since Itachi's an Edo, will his left eye regenerate from blindness or...light sealed permanently?


It's sealed. The manga has already established that Edos are vulnerable to seals.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Sasuke: Can we keep him   ?
Itachi: Yes Sasuke we can


----------



## SonicTron (May 16, 2012)

Sooo what exactly is the difference between Izanami and Tsukiyomi then?  Couldn't he have accomplished precisely the same thing without sacrificing an eye.


----------



## Kusa (May 16, 2012)

If Kabuto was maybe in the age of Sasuke,then the trolling effect would be less huge.But damn it.It killed all the badassness Kabuto had.I feel ashamed that I thought he was cool when he first showed up.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> So wait, since Itachi's an Edo, will his left eye regenerate from blindness or...light sealed permanently?



Probably sealed permanently. Unless sealing, counts as an injury.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Its too much. I don't like Kabuto, but I don't hate him either. Thats humiliating :/



Kabuto looks like one of those cliche nerdy kids who got bullied at school.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Now the burning question is that since Sasuke has Itachi's eyes, will those be sealed too? Will the seal overcome Itachi's death and affect Sasuke's eyesight too?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Sooo what exactly is the difference between Izanami and Tsukiyomi then?  Couldn't he have accomplished precisely the same thing without sacrificing an eye.



kabuto had his eyes covered so tsukoyumi was useless.however Izanami is unavoidable at the cost of an eye.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

SonicTron said:


> Sooo what exactly is the difference between Izanami and Tsukiyomi then?  Couldn't he have accomplished precisely the same thing without sacrificing an eye.



Izanami snars the target without the need for eye contact. From the looks of it at the moment, it's unavoidable - all at the cost of an eye.

*Edit*: Ninja'ed


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

I dont think this is over yet. Itachi is conveniently close to Kabuto and I feel that Izanami will fail. Itachi is being rewritten next chapter.


----------



## DeadOrochi (May 16, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> If Kabuto was maybe in the age of Sasuke,then the trolling effect would be less huge.But damn it.It killed all the badassness Kabuto had.I feel ashamed that I thought he was cool when he first showed up.



That's Difference between Orochimaru and Kabuto.

Orochi would never Cry becasue of Itachi's trolling , and he will never let itachi touch his head like this

fuck kabuto , he is idiot. Itachi like boss


----------



## Jeαnne (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> But it wasn't a loop though, it was just a rewind.
> 
> Shuriken flies at Madara, he blocks it - Sharingan spins - shuriken reverses course, blocked by Madara in reverse, flies back the way it came.
> 
> From the looks of it, Izanami doesn't appear to rewind an event, just loops it.



well i still need to see exacly what izanami is, its probably not this, im just associating the things:


imagine hashirama's point of view, he would basically be set to the same situation that he was back before he threw the shuriken, hashirama basically saw the moment where he had the roots holding the shuriken twice. It would be like a reverse izanagi, instead of putting try again in your own body, you reverse the whole situation you are in, this includes your opponent's moves.

the "reverse" might be what limits the duration of the izanami, basically the spam of time that you want to rewind, making your opponent feel like he is inside of a loop, because he keeps finding himself in a moment that already happened.

itachi would basically have caught kabuto in a sitation where he reverses a determined spam of time and makes him live it again and again until he actually makes kabuto decide to stop edo tensei.


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I dont think this is over yet. Itachi is conveniently close to Kabuto and I feel that Izanami will fail. Itachi is being rewritten next chapter.



You could be right...


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> basicly its an unavoidable tsukoyumi.



Like a more greater form.  

Izanami is yin, spiritual oriented, of course it was gonna be some sort of genjutsu, takes the living to the land of the dead.

Next week Kabuto breaks thru the jutsu like how Sasuke broke thru Tsukuyomi but with the help of Izanagi.  



Nikushimi said:


> Oh they don't, do they?
> 
> I wonder what Itachi would have to say about that.



Itachi agrees, he's the one who stated it (regarding Tsukuyomi).
And we know what happens with ninjutsu against Rinnegan.

Totskano No Tsurugi is NOT a jutsu, it's a unique spiritual item, the origins of which we're not yet aware of but without a doubt related to Rikudou Sennin.  

Mangekyou powers is simpoly the spiritual power of the rinnegan, the son doujutsu can't touch the father doujutsu.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

I'm 100% positive Itachi was genuine with the pat on the head.

He's way too nice.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

Well, the entire fight probably wasn't genjutsu.
But the last chapter definitely was, remember Itachi saying "I'm setting something up"? He probably started casting it the moment he mentioned it... or earlier?! So does that mean it doesn't require preptime at all?


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Itachi agrees, he's the one who stated it (regarding Tsukuyomi).
> And we know what happens with ninjutsu against Rinnegan.
> 
> Totskano No Tsurugi is NOT a jutsu, it's a unique spiritual item, the origins of which we're not yet aware of but without a doubt related to Rikudou Sennin.
> ...



Oh dear.

This chapter happens and Itachi is already being underestimated again.

When will they ever learn?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

Chocilla said:


> If Kabuto was maybe in the age of Sasuke,then the trolling effect would be less huge.But damn it.It killed all the badassness Kabuto had.I feel ashamed that I thought he was cool when he first showed up.



it's even funnier because kabuto is older than itachi

imagine naruto patting nagato on the head and th.....wait, he gave him a book...that's so much worse :rofl


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 16, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> Itachi : I'm the one who'll seize your fate.
> But the one who'll decide your fate will be you and only you.
> Remember what I said and think about it.
> 
> ...



the last word is Izanami or Izanagi?


----------



## Yuna (May 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Itachi to Kabuto_ 



Itachi : I'm the one who'll seize your fate.
But the one who'll decide your fate will be you and only you.
Remember what I said and think about it.

Kabuto : I don't get what you're saying, here.
Okay, let's stop playing with words.
I'm the one who got everything, this is real strenght !
That, I know for sure !

Itachi : The one who forgive himself, who aknowledge himself ...
This is what makes one strong !




So... Itachi is Harry Potter and Kabuto is Voldemort? It all makes sense!


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Well, the entire fight probably wasn't genjutsu.
> But the last chapter definitely was, remember Itachi saying "I'm setting something up"? He probably started casting it the moment he mentioned it... so does that mean it doesn't require preptime at all?



No, it means it does require prep time. He stated it clearly to Sasuke:


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Uchiha Sasuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shyakugaun (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> This chapter happens and Itachi is already being underestimated again.
> 
> When will they ever learn?



there are addicted to getting trolled


----------



## bearzerger (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I dunno. There's something about seeing your enemy squirm with no way out.



We'll just have to wait and see whether there is actually no way out. To say Kabuto is defeated at this point would be just as premature as to have said last week that Itachi was defeated.

From what we can see in those pics Kabuto still has one mystery left and that is his buttsnake. We know it can talk, but we don't know why it can talk. If the snake is somehow on the same level as Shima and Fukasaku then it still could get Kabuto out of Izanami somehow.


naijaboykev28 said:


> So wait, since Itachi's an Edo, will his left eye regenerate from blindness or...light sealed permanently?




It's irrevocably sealed so it's gone for good.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 16, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> the last word is Izanami or Izanagi?



It's Izanami, my bad.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> I dont think this is over yet. Itachi is conveniently close to Kabuto and I feel that Izanami will fail. Itachi is being rewritten next chapter.



And then Sasuke owns them both?

I do not see Kishi letting Kabuto to take over Sasuke's body and/or killing him.

Besides it is a given that Itachi will have a death with a smile like all the good guys that died...


----------



## Kusa (May 16, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> it's even funnier because kabuto is older than itachi
> 
> imagine naruto patting nagato on the head and th.....wait, he gave him a book...that's so much worse :rofl



lol Itachi meant it actually in a nice way but still .


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

I KNEW IT!!!!!

YOU WANT TO KNOW WHY THE HORN CUT WAS INCLUDED?!?!

LOOK AT THE EYE WITH NO LIGHT!

NOW, LOOK AT THIS!




I TOLD YA'LL THAT KISHIMOTO DOESN'T FOCUS ON THE SHARINGAN LIKE THAT FOR NOTHING, ESPECIALLY NOT IN THE MIDDLE OF BATTLE!

WHAT HAPPENED RIGHT AFTER THAT?

THE HORN GOT CUT!

WHY IS THE RIGHT EYE OUT, AND THE RIGHT EYE DIDN'T GO OUT LAST CHAPTER WHEN WE THOUGHT IZANAMI WAS ACTIVATED???


Sorry for screaming.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (May 16, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's Izanami, my bad.



don't worry and 
tnx so much man!!


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

it seems to be over however kishi can surprise next chapter so i wont exclude the possibility of kabuto managing to break the genjutsu somehow.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Actually I do...
> 
> While we knew Naruto was going to get BM, we all expected it to be tge generic one other jins use, ie manifesting and controlling the bijuu's body.
> 
> ...



Rikudou Sennin's seal passed down to the uzumakis, from Kushina to Minato.  

And Lol at every1 thinking this is the end of Kabuto.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 16, 2012)

Man, the only way this gets better is if Kabuto cries again  

Can't wait for the damage control


----------



## Siroichi (May 16, 2012)

So let me see if i understand...

Izanami = Inception


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto screaming Itachi's name... This is too much.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 16, 2012)

I wonder how this ends Edo Tensei though..? This just seems to trap Kabuto in a mind loop. He must have moar planned.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

Ok so based on the last translation I think:
-Izanami isnt exactly the jutsu that turns illusion into reality as we thought.
-Instead it just records reality into a genjutsu,and then place the victim into that genjutsu.

So theres two things about Izanami:
-The victim cannot avoid it(for whatever reason Im not really sure)
-The victim cannot escape it(for its a loop)


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Winged Blade said:


> I wonder how this ends Edo Tensei though..? This just seems to trap Kabuto in a mind loop. He must have moar planned.



I'm guessing he needs to end Edo Tensei to end the loop?


----------



## ZiharkXVI (May 16, 2012)

Hmmm....I still think Kabuto will kill himself before letting Edo Tensei go.  Itachi (and Sasuke...sort of) win.  No surprise there as they shouldn't lose.  I don't think that was in much doubt.  However - I think they're underestimating Kabuto and his drive to have the no-win scenario set up for Itachi and Sasuke.  He kept threatening that although they may beat him at the beginning, there was no victory for the Uchiha bros.  My guess is one last laugh by robbing them of a complete victory with releasing the Edo Tensei.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> And then Sasuke owns them both?
> 
> I do not see Kishi letting Kabuto to take over Sasuke's body and/or killing him.
> 
> Besides it is a given that Itachi will have a death with a smile like all the good guys that died...



Cue Zetsu informing Tobi of Sasuke's escape and current whereabouts. Tobi to the rescue, thus ending two fights at once.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 16, 2012)

Last page  Itachi's left eye... he sacrificed it. And does Sasuke have a little sweat drop on his face?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I KNEW IT!!!!!
> 
> YOU WANT TO KNOW WHY THE HORN CUT WAS INCLUDED?!?!
> 
> ...



we dont know from which point the genjutsu was activated.for all we know it might be just before kabuto managed to take control over itachi in this chapter or perhaps the end of last chapter.


----------



## Ranma Saotome (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm guessing he needs to end Edo Tensei to end the loop?



I could see that, but then they'd still need to deal with Kabuto all over again, wouldn't they? I guess we'll have to wait until next chapter to see how he ends it.. though I kinda don't want Edo Tensei to end. I'd like to see Madara actually taken down, somehow.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Marsala said:


> That doesn't mean that EMS counters it, though.



Well, that would depend on whether Sasuke's EMS is equivalent to the elder son's eyes, then it's possible for the eye to not close when using Izanami, since it's clear the elder son had the most powerful of the Mangekyou jutsus without any fear of loss of sight.   Think Izanagi would definitely rob the elder son of his eye, due to him not having senju's powers (being a Rikudou with the rinnegan),  but Izanami I'm not quite sure bout, whether he would have to pay such a heavy cost or not, after all, his power was the spiritual half of Rikudou's powers, Izanami is the penultimate spritual power of that half.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Itachi will vanish once the Edo Tensei is released, Sasuke will take care of Kabuto after that. Looking forward to seeing the EMS' power.


----------



## Kusa (May 16, 2012)

Majin Lu said:


> Last page  Itachi's left eye... he sacrificed it. And does Sasuke have a little sweat drop is his face?



Seeing his brother being like a boss made him excited In a perverted way


----------



## calimike (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto is done. Can't wait for Naruto-Tobi or gokage vs Madara next week


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 16, 2012)

Itachi is the epitome of a Creator's Pet


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> No, it means it does require prep time. He stated it clearly to Sasuke:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yeah, i phrased it wrong.
From my understanding, Itachi set this up from the beginning so the genjutsu would "record" the fight. That would be the scenario that would endlessly loop for Kabuto. With slight variations of course.
The question is of course when to begin and when to stop "recording". I guess there has to be a certain length of time inbetween, perhaps? So the caster would still be vulnerable until the end.
But as for the preptime to start it up, i'm guessing there is none.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> I'm guessing he needs to end Edo Tensei to end the loop?



If so then whats stop Kabuto from simply sitting in a lotus position and say "do whatever the fuck you want, I am not going to end edo tensei, ever, so you better enjoy eternity in this cave because the loop will never end"


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

Siroichi said:


> So let me see if i understand...
> 
> Izanami = Inception



i still don't get it 


did the battle happen in a genjutsu or did itachi put kabuto under genjutsu of the battle after they fought (like a recording of the battle)?


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Yeah, i phrased it wrong.
> From my understanding, Itachi set this up from the beginning so the genjutsu would "record" the fight. That would be the scenario that would endlessly loop for Kabuto.
> The question is of course when to begin and when to stop "recording". I guess there has to be a certain length of time inbetween, perhaps?
> But as for the preptime to start it up, i'm guessing there is none.



I think he started recording right before he cut off Kabuto's horn.

If you notice the eye with no light is the same eye that Kishimoto drew a panel of right before Itachi cut the horn. 

Kishimoto does not do sharingan only panels in the middle of battle for no reason at all. 

If you look back a page or two, I posted a scan.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If so then whats stop Kabuto from simply sitting in a lotus position and say "do whatever the fuck you want, I am not going to end edo tensei, ever, so you better enjoy eternity in this cave because the loop will never end"



Kabuto would be willing to stay within the loop forever?


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Yeah, i phrased it wrong.
> From my understanding, Itachi set this up from the beginning so the genjutsu would "record" the fight. That would be the scenario that would endlessly loop for Kabuto.
> The question is of course when to begin and when to stop "recording". I guess there has to be a certain length of time inbetween, perhaps? So the caster would still be vulnerable until the end.
> But as for the preptime to start it up, i'm guessing there is none.



still would take long time till kabuto actually gets caught in the genjutsu.(perhaps the weakness if it)
i guess itachi ending record part was made last chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If so then whats stop Kabuto from simply sitting in a lotus position and say "do whatever the fuck you want, I am not going to end edo tensei, ever, so you better enjoy eternity in this cave because the loop will never end"



kabuto cried because itachi called him an orotard. i think a few 100s of repeating the same battle would crack him


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Cue Zetsu informing Tobi of Sasuke's escape and current whereabouts. Tobi to the rescue, thus ending two fights at once.



Tobi has more to worry about than just Sasuke right now though...

And Tobi owning both Naruto AND Kabuto would be too much...Kishi wont give him such a golden boy treatment.


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If so then whats stop Kabuto from simply sitting in a lotus position and say "do whatever the fuck you want, I am not going to end edo tensei, ever, so you better enjoy eternity in this cave because the loop will never end"





I think the loop is affecting only Kabuto. It makes Itachi can freely talk with Sasuke as promised, before Kabuto gives up (if he decides so).


----------



## Saturnine (May 16, 2012)

Holy Crap, Itachi is just too much


----------



## Lishenron (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> If so then whats stop Kabuto from simply sitting in a lotus position and say "do whatever the fuck you want, I am not going to end edo tensei, ever, so you better enjoy eternity in this cave because the loop will never end"



Lmao. Oh man even though we may not like the same characters, you still manage to bring out the lulz


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> still would take long time till kabuto actually gets caught in the genjutsu.(perhaps the weakness if it)
> i guess itachi ending record part was made last chapter.



That is possible.

I guess my issue is, why did he cast Izanami about three chapters ago, and then again last chapter?

None of what happened between that point and the end of last chapter is recorded in the loop. At the same time, what happened about five chapters ago, when Itachi's MS was given a panel right before cutting the horn IS include in the loop.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kabuto would be willing to stay within the loop forever?



Rather than end edo tensei? I can totally see that.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What if the closing only happens in non-Uchiha?
> 
> BA-DA-BUM! Tobi is not a Uchiha!



Very Interesting thought.  



jimbob631 said:


> Wait does Itachi's eye regenerate though because he's an edo?



No, because his spiritual power, contained within his soul, is being sealed.  The Edo from now on, or any manifestation of Itachi would be without that eye, unless he were to take Sasuke's eyes while alive.  



Klue said:


> It's not really an injury. His ocular power and eye sight is being sealed.



What Klue said.


----------



## jacamo (May 16, 2012)

so Izanami is a genjutsu loop? on repeat mode? 

much less OP than i thought it would be, which is a good thing


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Chapter confirms Itachi could've soloed Kabuto without Sasuke all along.



so that was a genjutsu from the start or? 






















the fuck happened in the chapter? my brains hearts


----------



## Spanktastik (May 16, 2012)

Sigh, stupid sharingan, you have this fight between ninja?s but magically the destiny of the opponent is changed. 

I even prefer MS spamming over this destiny stuff.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 16, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I think he started recording right before he cut off Kabuto's horn.
> 
> If you notice the eye with no light is the same eye that Kishimoto drew a panel of right before Itachi cut the horn.
> 
> ...



Ah yes indeed, well spotted.
It's kind of funny though, that clash happened a chapter before Itachi even mentioned Izanami


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Rather than end edo tensei? I can totally see that.



Ok, cool.

But, we're reading a story that has to move forward. 

You're talking like Kabuto is a real person whose actions are not dictated by the author.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Tobi has more to worry about than just Sasuke right now though...
> 
> And Tobi owning both Naruto AND Kabuto would be too much...Kishi wont give him such a golden boy treatment.



Oh, you misunderstand. Tobi would abruptly leave Bee and Naruto to rescue Sasuke. That would end the Naruto/Tobi scuffle temporarily. It would also stop the Sasuke/Kabuto fight as I'm sure Kabuto and Tobi would talk.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Mateush said:


> I think the loop is affecting only Kabuto. It makes Itachi can freely talk with Sasuke as promised, before Kabuto gives up (if he decides so).



What if he simply doesnt? Remember is a loop, you cant even Tsukuyomi Kabuto now or anything, no he is placed in an eternal loop until he ends ET, what if he decides he never will?


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> That is possible.
> 
> I guess my issue is, why did he cast Izanami about three chapters ago, and then again last chapter?
> 
> None of what happened between that point and the end of last chapter is recorded in the loop. At the same time, what happened about five chapters ago, when Itachi's MS was given a panel right before cutting the horn IS include in the loop.



The loop was still going in Kabutos mind.Kishi just said "Ok fans probably understand it by now" and move on with the story.

It would be a complete waste of panels to draw all the last chapters all over again.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

itachi is like the batman of naruto. now i know it 

same move used by batman once.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

...Or Izanami is just keeping Kabuto's consciousness in a mind-loop while Itachi and Sasuke can Genjutsu his body and make him do whatever they want.

Like end Edo Tensei, for example.


----------



## Trent (May 16, 2012)

Siroichi said:


> So let me see if i understand...
> 
> Izanami = Inception



Not really, the Inception-like genjutsu is Shisui's MS jutsu *Kotoamastukami.*.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

in the last picture, itachi is not regenerating or being cut so...................................................... this battle was a genjutsu?
















now, my brain is dead because the semen from the mind fuckery is too much for it to handle


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Before you ask:

Yes, I am EXTREMELLY PISSED, I do feel trolled and I feel like I want to Exalibolg the shit out of Kishimoto (and some posters)!

But....... I'll keep my cool. I will wait for next week to see if Kabuto goes boss and trolls Itachi or the fight really ended, if so I will simply politely admit it (I hate damage contro) and will simply put my hopes on Naruto my other favourite char that I like just the same as I like Kabuto.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> in the last picture, itachi is not regenerating or being cut so...................................................... this battle was a genjutsu?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is no mere mindfuck.

This is mindbukake.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Before you ask:
> 
> Yes, I am EXTREMELLY PISSED, I do feel trolled and I feel like I want to Exalibolg the shit out of Kishimoto (and some posters)!
> 
> But....... I'll keep my cool.



I feel ya. Thats how I was like last week.


----------



## jacamo (May 16, 2012)

and look at how frikin badass Itachi is on the last page :ho

has his left hand on Kabuto's forehead who is just standing like a zombie

ownage


----------



## KevKev (May 16, 2012)

Right after Itachi cut off Kabuto's horn, I think it was genjutsu from there...or when he clashed with Kabuto?


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 16, 2012)

Damn, this just sucks. . .


----------



## boohead (May 16, 2012)

Good, its finally over.

Now we can move on the fights where we don't know exactly whats going to happen, with actual..you know... tension.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

For those with a Pentecostal church background...


...it looks like Itachi is about to heal Kabuto. 

That would make sense ....  :ho


----------



## Chibason (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Before you ask:
> 
> Yes, I am EXTREMELLY PISSED, I do feel trolled and I feel like I want to Exalibolg the shit out of Kishimoto (and some posters)!
> 
> But....... I'll keep my cool.



Hang in there, bro. Kabuto was a cool character.....while he lasted.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Before you ask:
> 
> Yes, I am EXTREMELLY PISSED, I do feel trolled and I feel like I want to Exalibolg the shit out of Kishimoto (and some posters)!
> 
> But....... I'll keep my cool.



You don't have to be pissed.

Kabuto could have done a lot worse than get trolled by an asspull from Itachi after fighting him and Sasuke.

I hate Kabuto's guts, but I have to admit I was wrong about him being nothing special aside from Edo Tensei.

Just be happy he lasted longer than one chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

Trent said:


> Not really, the Inception-like genjutsu is Shisui's MS jutsu *Kotoamastukami.*.



neither honestly.

izanami is a loop genjutsu. 

kotoamastukami is a mind control genjutsu.

to make izanami an inception like genjutsu then every time kabuto tries to break a genjutsu, another one appears. a genjutsu within a genjutsu.

i want to say it reminds me ot yu yu hakushow with the kyuubi dude using the tree thingy but that was different since it was not a loop but more like an endless battle fighting a genjutsu. i know it's a bit complicated but that's really what i can explain right now.


----------



## SonicTron (May 16, 2012)

> Itachi : I'm the one who'll seize your fate.
> But the one who'll decide your fate will be you and only you.
> Remember what I said and think about it.
> 
> ...



Looks like this is Itachi's way of undoing edo tensei.  He is telling Kabuto that he must give up all of the powers that are not his and be himself; that definitely means to give up edo tensei, but I don't know how it will undo his body modifications.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Before you ask:
> 
> Yes, I am EXTREMELLY PISSED, I do feel trolled and I feel like I want to Exalibolg the shit out of Kishimoto (and some posters)!
> 
> But....... I'll keep my cool.



Good ending for Kabuto, me think.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Before you ask:
> 
> Yes, I am EXTREMELLY PISSED, I do feel trolled and I feel like I want to Exalibolg the shit out of Kishimoto (and some posters)!
> 
> But....... I'll keep my cool.



Unless you kept your hope too high and thought that Kabuto might well win this fight then I see no reason to feel trolled here.We all expected Kabuto to fall at the end.

At least it was confirmed now neither Itachi nor Sasuke alone could take Kabuto out.


----------



## Lishenron (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> neither honestly.
> 
> izanami is a loop genjutsu.
> 
> ...


You mean Kurama's sinning tree? It's similar in a way yes


----------



## Ryugaisan (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto will end Edo Tensei off his own free will, and then reveal he devised a way for Madara to remain active regardless.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

its like itachi taking reality and turning it into a genjutsu.
he recorded this reality and then turned it into a genjutsu in kabutos mind.i wonder if it can hint on the power it was derived from (assuming its like what izanagi was in terms of origins).i hope for an explanation  the next chapter.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> This is no mere mindfuck.
> 
> This is mindbukake.



mindbukake means that there is more than itachi ejaculating


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> This chapter happens and Itachi is already being underestimated again.
> 
> When will they ever learn?



Um, No1's underestimating Itachi.  Itachi could defeat 99.5% of the ninja world.  

You just don't how the heirarchy works.   Rinnegan Wielding Rikudou Sennin stands at the top of the world, followed by his 2 sons, the elder and younger brothers.  The 2 brothers powers are EQUALS to each other, combined they form the power of a Rikudou.  

Who do you think has the strongest version of Mangekyou powers, the Elder Son, EMS Madara, EMS Sasuke, or Mangekyou itachi?

you think the Elder son could defeat Rikudou Sennin?

That relationship carries down to the diluted forms of those above, as in the Rikudous that came after the original and the Mangekyou and mokuton wielding descendants of the 2 sons. the relationship amongst them stays the same with plot deciding the circumstances of many of the fights.  

Uchihas are greater than 99% of the ninja world, they're equal to 1% of the ninja world, as in the senjus and uzumakis, those are the parallels.  And Rikudous stand above each of those alone and the original stands above all of those combined.  Make Sense?  Naruto as Rikudou's second coming is going to be possess all of those powers of the original, he IS the original.


----------



## Sollet (May 16, 2012)

dungsi27 said:


> Unless you kept your hope too high and thought that Kabuto might well win this fight then I see no reason to feel trolled here.We all expected Kabuto to fall at the end.
> 
> At least it was confirmed now neither Itachi nor Sasuke alone could take Kabuto out.



You are forgetting the fact that they are trying to capture him not kill him.

If Itachi was out for a kill I think this would've gone way faster.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> mindbukake means that there is more than itachi ejaculating



Have you forgotten there is someone else helping Itachi in this fight? 

Kishimoto.


----------



## auem (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> What if he simply doesnt? Remember is a loop, you cant even Tsukuyomi Kabuto now or anything, no he is placed in an eternal loop until he ends ET, what if he decides he never will?


truth may hurt...but an eternity to kabuto is perhaps a second to itachi...his tsukoyami bound kakashi for 72 hours,yet a mere second was elapsed in real fight....he is the master of controlling flow of time..


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

I think I've matured a little TOO much.

Just two years ago, I would have been licking my chops for the release of the chapter so I could fangasm all over Telegrams.

While I am happy about what appears to be the outcome, I don't feel motivation to rub it in all week and weekend long like I used to.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> Um, No1's underestimating Itachi.  Itachi could defeat 99.5% of the ninja world.
> 
> You just don't how the heirarchy works.   Rinnegan Wielding Rikudou Sennin stands at the top of the world, followed by his 2 sons, the elder and younger brothers.  The 2 brothers powers are EQUALS to each other, combined they form the power of a Rikudou.
> 
> ...



There is no guarantee that having the better eyes and being more powerful in general would mitigate the effects of the Jutsu. It might, but it also might not; there's no way to say at this point.

All I know is, when you've said "Itachi can't-", you have already underestimated him.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

Divinstrosity said:


> I think I've matured a little TOO much.
> 
> Just two years ago, I would have been licking my chops for the release of the chapter so I could fangasm all over Telegrams.
> 
> While I am happy about what appears to be the outcome, I don't feel motivation to rub it in all week and weekend long like I used to.



you should be happy.itachi is proven to be what you always told he was.


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 16, 2012)

When Itachi says it's over, it's over


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Dissapointing week for Kabuto.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Dissapointing week for Kabuto.



His whole entire life was disappointing.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 16, 2012)

dungsi27 said:


> Unless you kept your hope too high and thought that Kabuto might well win this fight then I see no reason to feel trolled here.We all expected Kabuto to fall at the end.
> *
> At least it was confirmed now neither Itachi nor Sasuke alone could take Kabuto out*.



Where was that confirmed?

Under the circumstance probably..... Going strictly for the kill probably not.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Once again genjutsu is confirmed for more powerful than ninjutsu, taijutsu and kenjutsu.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Where was that confirmed?
> 
> Under the circumstance probably..... Going strictly for the kill probably not.



Yeah...

...but we were told a long time ago it's a lot harder to capture someone than it is to kill them. ESPECIALLY someone as strong as Kabuto.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Once again genjutsu is confirmed for more powerful than ninjutsu, taijutsu and kenjutsu.


Izanami is kinjutsu


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Where was that confirmed?
> 
> Under the circumstance probably..... Going strictly for the kill probably not.



Then Kabuto use ET if both go all out.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 16, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> When Itachi says it's over, it's over



it's over before itachi even gets time to say it's over

izanami


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Izanami is kinjutsu


It's a form of genjutsu. But yes it is kinjutsu in that it is forbidden.


----------



## BroKage (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto will counter this next chapter. 

Sasuke still hasn't shown off EMS, Suigetsu's scroll still hasn't come into play.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto will counter this next chapter.
> 
> Sasuke still hasn't shown off EMS, Suigetsu's scroll still hasn't come into play.


Suigetsu's scroll probably wasn't important anyway. Also, it's hard to move your body when you are mentally paralyzed.


----------



## Melodie (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> Izanami is kinjutsu



kenjutsu is sword-style, kinjutsu is forbidden.

edit : nvm the original poster was actually wrong ​


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

can someone finally explain to me what happened?


----------



## jacamo (May 16, 2012)

it appears the light in Itachi's left Sharingan is gone too


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> We'll just have to wait and see whether there is actually no way out. To say Kabuto is defeated at this point would be just as premature as to have said last week that Itachi was defeated.
> 
> From what we can see in those pics Kabuto still has one mystery left and that is his buttsnake. We know it can talk, but we don't know why it can talk. If the snake is somehow on the same level as Shima and Fukasaku then it still could get Kabuto out of Izanami somehow.
> 
> ...



Wait, could the Ass Snake be a Snake Sage on the level of Fukusaku?  Maybe Kabuto did a fusion too, well he says he's a perfect sage, so he either collected his Sage Chakra before the fight, or the snake could be helping during the fight gathering natural energy.  

Anyways, Kabuto is definitely not done for.  Izanami will be broken either via Izanagi, or some sort of Orochimaru being born out of Kabuto, and leaving Kabuto to his reality while Oro escapes it since Izanami wasn't cast on Orochimaru.  Something will definitely happen next chapter that'll swing the pendulum the other way.  

I personally would like to see Izanagi being employed to defeat Izanami, before or after Edo Tensei is taken care of.   It would make perfect sense as Kabuto has all the components and knowledge necessary and we know Izanagi (bar rinnegan) would be the only thing capable of defeating Izanami that Kabuto could make use of, and Izanagi will definitely rewrite Izanami's reality.


----------



## Trent (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> neither honestly.
> 
> izanami is a loop genjutsu.
> 
> ...



As shown with Itachi and the crow job, Kotoamatsukami implants an order in the target's mind, changing his mindset and making it like it always was part of it, which is _*exactly*_ what the inception was supposed to do in the movie.

About Izanami, I did feel _vibes _of the Younger Toguro/Kurama's plant when seeing the spoilers, but yeah, it isn't the same mechanism. 

Still, both are hopeless and endless futures for the targets though I suppose that in Kabuto's case there could be an exit mechanism Itachi designed so that if Kabuto ends Edo Tensei, the loop ends.

Since the loop basically would feel endless, eventually Kabuto would have no choice but do as Itachi wanted, *regardless *of how much he would rather be a spanner in the works and refuse to release the Edos.

If the loop feels *eternal*, even if Kabuto had it in him to refuse for 15 gazillions years worth of loops, it wouldn't change a thing on the long run.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> can someone finally explain to me what happened?


How do you expect anyone to explain it to you? We only have bits and pieces. At this point people are still guessing.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto will counter this next chapter.
> 
> Sasuke still hasn't shown off EMS, Suigetsu's scroll still hasn't come into play.



Suigetsu's scroll may be a way to deal with Madara if/when it turns out that Kabuto can't dispell Madara.

Perhaps once Kabuto tries to dispell Madara the latter protects himself from it and appear to challenge the Uchiha bros(and maybe Kabuto if he has a change of heart). It would take the scroll secret to make Sasuke defeat Madara.


----------



## BroKage (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Suigetsu's scroll probably wasn't important anyway. Also, it's hard to move your body when you are mentally paralyzed.



But Suigetsu said the scroll could control the war. 

And Kabuto has years of study of Rikudo's secrets on his side, while Itachi's eye has already faded. Surely a comeback against Izanami is brewing.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Where was that confirmed?
> 
> Under the circumstance probably..... Going strictly for the kill probably not.



I think you guys need to stop with the "The Uchiha were heavily restricted in this battle blah blah blah" thing.

If you guys are gonna bring up Amaterasu/Totsuka then we will bring up Edo Tensei.

And Edo Tensei equals EMS+Rinnegan+Mokuton+Jinton+etc.good luck fighting that shit.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> can someone finally explain to me what happened?


Itachi and Kabuto have a little skirmish.
Kabuto realizes time is repeating itself.
Outside Izanami Kabuto's body grounds to halt. (if it hadn't already.)
Itachi grabs Kabuto by the head and pronounces judgement.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Scoll, Zetsu spores not having yet its effect on Kabuto and possibly "that" jutsu not being still used is what makes me think that perhaps this isnt the end.

But right now it looks like it is.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

It's not the end. Itachi is only going to end Edo Tensei.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Scoll, Zetsu spores not having yet its effect on Kabuto and possibly "that" jutsu not being still used is what makes me think that perhaps this isnt the end.
> 
> But right now it looks like it is.



Huh isnt "that jutsu" Sage Mode?


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Addy said:


> can someone finally explain to me what happened?



I think the recording theory is plausible. Maybe Izanami has a few steps, first it records one period of time, then place it on your opponent with the command "if you want to free yourself from this loop, then you have to change yourself and end the edo tensei". Maybe in the end Kabuto will become a good guy, after all Itachi seems to sympathize with him.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

Its not like White Zetsu spores were ever going to do anything to Kabuto anyway

White Zetsus are fodders, plus Kabuto created them and knows all about them

I'll wait til the actual chapter is out before saying much more.... too many wild assumptions in this thread


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Melodie said:


> kenjutsu is sword-style, kinjutsu is forbidden.
> 
> edit : nvm the original poster was actually wrong ​


Technicalities 





Klue said:


> It's not the end. Itachi is only going to end Edo Tensei.


And effectively end the war for the high-rank ninjas still out there. However there is still Madara and the Zetsu army to take care of.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

If the fight continues on and really ET is ended in this humilliating way unless Kabuto reveals mantaining et was keeping 99% of his strenght occuppied and pulls Rikudou Sennin from the umbilical snake it will be completely anticlimatic a fight with Sasuke Klue.

Either Kabuto counters or the fight ended. The only good taste I am getting is that Kabuto at least isnt being killed if this is really the end, which will at least serve as consolation prize to reclaim all the bets I made.


----------



## BroKage (May 16, 2012)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Its not like White Zetsu spores were ever going to do anything to Kabuto anyway
> 
> White Zetsus are fodders, plus Kabuto created them and knows all about them



Seriously, almost everyone from the Kage Summit soloed White Zetsu spores.

With all the splitting Kabuto's done I'd be surprised if any were left on his current body.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

dungsi27 said:


> Huh isnt "that jutsu" Sage Mode?



Not confirmed this is why I said POSSIBLY. If I was 100% sure we havent seen "that" jutsu then I wouldnt even be worried about the chapter since Izanami came before it would mean its weaker than it.


----------



## Grendel (May 16, 2012)

dungsi27 said:


> I think you guys need to stop with the "The Uchiha were heavily restricted in this battle blah blah blah" thing.
> 
> If you guys are gonna bring up Amaterasu/Totsuka then we will bring up Edo Tensei.
> 
> And Edo Tensei equals EMS+Rinnegan+Mokuton+Jinton+etc.good luck fighting that shit.



this...

It is not even so much this but the notion that the fight would automatically go to the uchihabros like they  couldnt have attacked kabuto at all here because unlike every other shinobi somehow he can't survive being attacked...


----------



## Arles Celes (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Scoll, Zetsu spores not having yet its effect on Kabuto and possibly "that" jutsu not being still used is what makes me think that perhaps this isnt the end.
> 
> But right now it looks like it is.



Scroll may be used against either Madara(if he does not vanish if Kabuto decides to dispell ET) or Tobi, Zetsu spores are filler against Kabuto, and "that" jutsu could have been SM.

That said since Izanami purpose is not kill so Kabuto may reform after Itachi's TNJ and stay around.

In a manga where all villains are trolled(unless they are secretely good guys in disguise) it is better to turn good before it is too late.


----------



## Mikon (May 16, 2012)

Think about it if Itachi ends the Edo Tensei he actually saved the ninja world from Kabuto Madara and Prime Nagato

Dat King.


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

...sigh. really itachi?

well, at least kabuto's not dead because i want too see him fight for real and unrestricted. and i guess it's better than seeing itachi tnj kabuto to change his mind. -_-


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 16, 2012)

What, is that it? Kabuto+ mindraped into nothing?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 16, 2012)

dungsi27 said:


> I think you guys need to stop with the "The Uchiha were heavily restricted in this battle blah blah blah" thing.
> 
> If you guys are gonna bring up Amaterasu/Totsuka then we will bring up Edo Tensei.
> 
> And Edo Tensei equals EMS+Rinnegan+Mokuton+Jinton+etc.good luck fighting that shit.



Go ahead and implement Edo's I wouldn't dispute your claim.

However under the current circumstances if allotted to kill, the presence of both brothers may not have been necessary.

If from what I understood is correct...... 

The seed of Izanami may have been planted much earlier into the fight, thus the only thing required among the brothers was simply by enough time for the seed to mature.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

It doesnt look like TNJ, the "head patting" looks like Kabuto's body is paralyzed and Itachi is going to attempt something or perhaps he is casting Izanami which require Itachi to keep his hand in Kabuto's head.


----------



## Trent (May 16, 2012)

Arcystus said:


> *But Suigetsu said the scroll could control the war. *
> 
> And Kabuto has years of study of Rikudo's secrets on his side, while Itachi's eye has already faded. Surely a comeback against Izanami is brewing.



By making the Sauce so strong he could singlehandedly school any opposition, basically deciding of the war's outcome depending on the side he chooses?


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Go ahead and implement Edo's I wouldn't dispute your claim.
> 
> However under the current circumstances if allotted to kill, the presence of both brothers may not have been necessary.
> 
> ...



Again, ET army GG. If one side can go all out, so the other one. If you say "under the current circumstance" you mean both bros going all out and no edo tensei its an extremelly biased scenario against Kabuto, either the 2 go all out or none.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

Ok page 17 finally loaded. Hmm Itachi isnt really patting Kabuto on the head. More like putting his hand on his head like to prepare for some more direct genjutsus in order to try undoing ET. Since the simply Izanami weirdness of looping doesnt seem to have anything to do with undoing ET... clearly more effort is still needed. 

We'll see... clearly Izanami DID go off and DID do some things to Kabuto.... that much is clear.

Kabuto might still be able to escape from it though. Either that or outside interference could take place.

Also of course Itachi doesnt becoming invincible after this chapter, he lost an eyeball for doing this to one person.... against a group he could do this twice, go totally blind, then die... not really invincible


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 16, 2012)

If Itachi is really the BOSS that I think he is...

...he should knee Kabuto in groin and roundhouse kick him in the face. 

But, hey ....


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Trent said:


> By making the Sauce so strong he could singlehandedly school any opposition, basically deciding of the war's outcome depending on the side he chooses?


Ex-actly!

The Sauce is gonna end up more powerful that Itachi anyway.


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> It doesnt look like TNJ, *the "head patting" looks like Kabuto's body is paralyzed and Itachi is going to attempt something or perhaps he is casting Izanami which require Itachi to keep his hand in Kabuto's head.*


my impression is that izanami is in effect at that point and he's just patting him to say "now go back to being a good boy."
but your idea works too.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> you should be happy.itachi is proven to be what you always told he was.



Itachi has proven, what? He got killed a couple times before Izanami took effect and was helped by Sasuke. This is also an immortal Itachi with none of MS's drawbacks but still retaining full mastery, far superior to Itachi when he was alive.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> What, is that it? Kabuto+ mindraped into nothing?



kabuto: i am nothing.

said that a few chapters ago


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto: Force me to do these seals and say "release!"

My hope is that Itachi does that and turns out to be a trap, "that" jutsu activation.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

What about the "blitz" - was that already part of Izanami ?


----------



## dungsi27 (May 16, 2012)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Go ahead and implement Edo's I wouldn't dispute your claim.
> 
> However under the current circumstances if allotted to kill, the presence of both brothers may not have been necessary.
> 
> ...



Good luck trying to successfully implement Izanami in Madaras presence.

do you seriously believe that the King of Uchiha will fall for an Uchiha trick?


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 16, 2012)

It seems to me that Kabuto will become good somehow. I think Itachi is trying to change Kabuto into a good person, his "own self" if you will, by ending ET himself and ending the fight. It's probably why we saw his long ass flashback.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> ...Or Izanami is just keeping Kabuto's consciousness in a mind-loop while Itachi and Sasuke can Genjutsu his body and make him do whatever they want.
> 
> Like end Edo Tensei, for example.



You mean something like Sasuke still has Tsukuyomi even tho Itachi doesn't anymore due to his Tsukuyomi (yin) eye being sealed by Izanami.  

Or they could use regular genjutsu, but the question is whether the regular genjutsu would work while Izanami is still in effect, it may interfere with Izanami's effects or won't work at all.  

Itachi said it's up to Kabuto to decide his own fate from here on out.  What action Kabuto chooses will determine his fate, and no better way for Kabuto to reseize his own fate than by using Izanagi to rewrite the reality written by Izanami.  That would make for one hell of a chapter.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Would be good to know exactly how long ago he started prepping Izanami

important for battledome


----------



## Orochibuto (May 16, 2012)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> You mean something like Sasuke still has Tsukuyomi even tho Itachi doesn't anymore due to his Tsukuyomi (yin) eye being sealed by Izanami.
> 
> Or they could use regular genjutsu, but the question is whether the regular genjutsu would work while Izanami is still in effect, it may interfere with Izanami's effects or won't work at all.
> 
> Itachi said it's up to Kabuto to decide his own fate from here on out.  What action Kabuto chooses will determine his fate, and no better way for Kabuto to reseize his own fate than by using Izanagi to rewrite the reality written by Izanami.  That would make for one hell of a chapter.



It may not have to do with the mind per se, my guess is that Itachi is going to attempt to manually move Kabuto's body or something to make the handseals.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

> You mean something like Sasuke still has Tsukuyomi even tho Itachi doesn't anymore due to his Tsukuyomi (yin) eye being sealed by Izanami.


Hmm, he lost left eye - that is Tsukuyomi, right ? too bad


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Would be good to know exactly how long ago he started prepping Izanami
> 
> important for battledome


A few chapters. Around four, I think. In-universe it probably happened in about five minutes or less.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 16, 2012)

Itachi is giving Kabuto a chance to change his ways and end ET himself. He is seizing his fate, but Kabuto will be able to change his ways.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Itachi : I'm the one who'll seize your fate.
> But the one who'll decide your fate will be you and only you.
> Remember what I said and think about it.



Guess this means Itachi set up Izanami's loop to only end if Kabuto ends Edo Tensei? And at chapter's end, he gave in?


----------



## Marsala (May 16, 2012)

If Kishimoto really wants to wank Itachi, he'll have Itachi destroy his left eye so it comes back good as new and he can use Tsukiyomi again.


----------



## vered (May 16, 2012)

perhaps just like kotoamastukami, senjuu cells can shorten preparation time?or lengthen the duration of the genjutsu?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2012)

Really, guys, you're going to risk Telegrams access to take potshots at each other?
Go ahead, keep at it. I'll see you in a week.

Discuss the chapter and its events, not each other.


----------



## Mio (May 16, 2012)

Damn, Kabuto stood no chance against Itachi.

Lol @ the head patting.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

> Itachi : The one who forgive himself, who aknowledge himself ...
> This is what makes one strong !
> 
> ...
> ...


So somewhere between page 10 and page 17, Kabuto doesn't see the light but instead gets more determined and falls short of breaking free from Izanami.

Silly Kabuto, that's not how you eat Humble Pie.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 16, 2012)

So what's the chance of Zetsu spores taking effect and telling them what handseals Kabuto needs to use? 

Also Kabuto got raped by the clearly better shinobi. Sauces powers still a mystery :/


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 16, 2012)

Why was it so important for Itachi to tell Sasuke not to kill Kabuto, if he could have just reversed/undone the fatal blow thanks to Izanami?

More important: why didn't he reverse Kabuto blending his eyes, so he can use Tsukuyomi? Oh, wait: this would include using jutsu from the eye he sacrificed for Izanami in the first place...


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 16, 2012)

Why do people "support" characters so much? Seems kind of childish to me, but it's not like it's a new stuff for me....whatever. Anyway, I suspect Izanami manipulates victim's memories, making them reality and repeating them. I don't think there's any sort of "recording" involved.


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (May 16, 2012)

vered said:


> its like itachi taking reality and turning it into a genjutsu.
> he recorded this reality and then turned it into a genjutsu in kabutos mind.i wonder if it can hint on the power it was derived from (assuming its like what izanagi was in terms of origins).i hope for an explanation  the next chapter.



If not next chapter, then we'll have to wait a long long time.

If Izanagi is creating reality from genjutsu, seems Izanami is creating genjutsu from reality.


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Why was it so important for Itachi to tell Sasuke not to kill Kabuto, if he could have just reversed/undone the fatal blow thanks to Izanami?
> 
> More important: why didn't he reverse Kabuto blending his eyes, so he can use Tsukuyomi? Oh, wait: this would include using jutsu from the eye he sacrificed for Izanami in the first place...


i'm pretty sure itachi's trying to save/redeem kabuto in the process instead of just ending edo tensei.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

the head-patting is really cute :33


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> the head-patting is really cute :33


It reminds me of Zatan grabbing Enzo's head in Season 3 episode 4.

Kudos to you if you remember that episode.


----------



## Aiku (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> the head-patting is really cute :33



I AGREE. 

BUT SASUKE DIDN'T THINK SO. 

:ho


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 16, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> i'm pretty sure itachi's trying to save/redeem kabuto in the process instead of just ending edo tensei.



He lacks Jiraiya's porn book.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Kabuto was embarassed. Itachi is really something.

First it was Oro, then Nagato and now Kabuto? Epic.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

To Kabuto's credit, this won't be the end of him.

Just the end of Edo Tensei.

I suspect he will put up one last struggle after his zombies are sent back to the grave. The Uchiha Bros. will go all-out together to put him down.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

> i'm pretty sure itachi's trying to save/redeem kabuto in the process instead of just ending edo tensei.


Is this the start of Itachi's own TnJ ? instead of a book - a time-loop, so Kabuto has time to think about what he's done


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 16, 2012)

Hope Kabuto commits suicide to avoid ending Edo Tensei. Can Izanami reverse Kabuto's death?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Is this the start of Itachi's own TnJ ? instead of a book - a time-loop, so Kabuto has time to think about what he's done


To Kabuto and Itachi's credit, Kabuto will have to come to the realization himself instead of getting a talk-down.

Yeah, it is face-heel-turn but not quite tnj.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (May 16, 2012)

Its not head patting, since his hand isnt moving up and down. He's grabbing a firmer grip so he can try using more genjutsus it would seem. Or maybe he is trying to do some kind of weird "TNJ" thing more, like he was trying earlier. 

THe idea that Izanami will be a permanently looping genjutsu until the victim decides on a certain action.... maybe... that would at least make it relevant to ending ET.  Well i guess we wont ever get to see the Kages fight Madara clones now? Unless that seems like itd still be a good idea in which case clearly this chapter is just a tease.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To Kabuto and Itachi's credit, Kabuto will have to come to the realization himself instead of getting a talk-down.
> 
> Yeah, it is face-heel-turn but not quite tnj.


well .. it's more subtle and refined then Naruto's blunt beat-you-up-and-force-it-down-your-throat way


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> He lacks Jiraiya's porn book.




and yeah, since kabuto's _most likely_ not going to die we can expect him to come back again with a vegeta attitude later on.


----------



## Alchemist73 (May 16, 2012)

momma bravo said:


> i'm pretty sure itachi's trying to save/redeem kabuto in the process instead of just ending edo tensei.



this this THIS! I can clearly see what's happening here. I don't expect anymore action to this fight.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Itachi + Sasuke + Kabuto vs EdoMadara (who will somehow remain after ET ends)


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> well .. it's more subtle and refined then Naruto's blunt force-it-down-your-throat way


Yeah. Itachi has WAY more class than Naruto does. In fact Itachi and Naruto compete for the position of my #1 favorite character as the manga progresses.


----------



## Syxaxis (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> To Kabuto's credit, this won't be the end of him.
> 
> Just the end of Edo Tensei.
> 
> I suspect he will put up one last struggle after his zombies are sent back to the grave. The Uchiha Bros. will go all-out together to put him down.


There's no point of Kabuto staying alive. His image was destroyed.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> Itachi + Sasuke + Kabuto vs EdoMadara (who will somehow remain after ET ends)


Itachi is gonna realize Tobi screwed him. (or does he already know?)
And Sasuke is gonna realize he got lied to.

The possibilities.


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> *Its not head patting, since his hand isnt moving up and down. He's grabbing a firmer grip *so he can try using more genjutsus it would seem. Or maybe he is trying to do some kind of weird "TNJ" thing more, like he was trying earlier.
> 
> THe idea that Izanami will be a permanently looping genjutsu until the victim decides on a certain action.... maybe... that would at least make it relevant to ending ET.  Well i guess we wont ever get to see the Kages fight Madara clones now? Unless that seems like itd still be a good idea in which case clearly this chapter is just a tease.


it's bitch patting, a variant of the bitch slap and head pat. common in the uchiha clan.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Itachi is gonna realize Tobi screwed him. (or does he already know?)
> And Sasuke is gonna realize he got lied to.
> 
> The possibilities.


will it unite KL if they work together against Tobi/Madara?


----------



## ch1p (May 16, 2012)

I knew Itachi hadn't been deposed yet.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

Syxaxis said:


> There's no point of Kabuto staying alive. His image was destroyed.



His image, yes.

His body, no.

Itachi and Sasuke still have work to do.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 16, 2012)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> Its not head patting, since his hand isnt moving up and down. He's grabbing a firmer grip so he can try using more genjutsus it would seem. Or maybe he is trying to do some kind of weird "TNJ" thing more, like he was trying earlier.


He may be trying to peer into Kabuto's memories like Aoba tried with Kisame.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> will it unite KL if they work together against Tobi/Madara?


I expect so. Maybe with the exception of the Madara fans. However, as a Uchiha fan it was Madara that betrayed the Uchiha so I will automatically side with Sasuke and Itachi on this one. I don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> He may be trying to peer into Kabuto's memories like Aoba tried with Kisame.



Wait, with Izanami?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

I'd assume they're gonna try to force open his eyelids now perhaps


see The Light, Kabuto 

Life is beautiful, don't waste it in a cave


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2012)

Holy shit, I come back to the spoiler thread and Itachi's petting Kabuto?



I've got a new pic to spam.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I expect so. Maybe with the exception of the Madara fans. However, as a Uchiha fan it was Madara that betrayed the Uchiha so I will automatically side with Sasuke and Itachi on this one. I don't know about anyone else.



Itachi betrayed Uchiha clan too.


----------



## Harbour (May 16, 2012)

I am sure - everyone forgot about Anko! Predict crazy twist.
Smth like Hitsugaya pierced own girl instead of Aizen or smth else.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Anko will help revive the Uchiha clan


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

this chapter 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Itachi betrayed Uchiha clan too.


Actually I'm of the opinion that Tobi did it all and pinned it on Itachi. There is no way Itachi could kill so many people in one night without word getting out. No, Tobi and his S/T jutsu did most of the work.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Holy shit, I come back to the spoiler thread and Itachi's petting Kabuto?
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a new pic to spam.



itachi: good boy :amuze


----------



## Mateush (May 16, 2012)

Harbour said:


> I am sure - everyone forgot about Anko! Predict crazy twist.
> Smth like Hitsugaya pierced own girl instead of Aizen or smth else.



Kabuto who was fighting them actually is Anko. Then suddenly Anko stands up and laughs off his ass like Orochimaru did to Hiruzen.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 16, 2012)

Well Sasuke, Kabuto+ is gone now.

Now, about that you said about destroying Konoha...
AMATERASU.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

if Itachi converts Kabuto - will it be greater then Naruto TnJing Nagato ?

Or is that still unreachable ?


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2012)

Dark Red Z said:


> Well Sasuke, Kabuto+ is gone now.
> 
> Now, about that you said about destroying Konoha...
> AMATERASU.


Hopefully Itachi will give Sasuke a good talking-to before that happens. It might come off as tnj but I honestly don't care. Sasuke needs to end his "lol kill everyone" streak now before his character gets completely murdered.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 16, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Kabuto who was fighting them actually is Anko. Then suddenly Anko stands up and laughs off his ass like Orochimaru did to Hiruzen.



Yes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

btw if there is no more Tsukuyomi (left eye sealed) - either they already talked last chapter inside it or they'll talk in real time quickly be4 ET releases


unless of course Ending ET won't actually end Itachi


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (May 16, 2012)

This chapter deserves a Downfall parody.....


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> if Itachi converts Kabuto - will it be greater then Naruto TnJing Nagato ?
> 
> Or is that still unreachable ?



What Naruto did to Nagato is unreachable. Itachi had to sacrifice an eye to achieve his Uchiha style TnJ. Naruto does it casually with random objects lying around.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> What Naruto did to Nagato is u reachable. Itachi had to sacrifice an eye to achieve his Uchiha style TnJ. Naruto does it casually with random objects lying around.


.. you're right

book no jutsu is still god-tier


----------



## shintebukuro (May 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Hopefully Itachi will give Sasuke a good talking-to before that happens. It might come off as tnj but I honestly don't care. Sasuke needs to end his "lol kill everyone" streak now before his character gets completely murdered.



Sasuke is only going to become more evil until Naruto converts him...


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 16, 2012)

Ok, I need to stop being harsh.

Kabuto gets a B- for effort.


----------



## smashbroforlife (May 16, 2012)

People forgot about Kabuto's jutsu to replace self with dead bodies.

If Kishimoto was cool , he would bring back jutsu and we see Anko's body get up and that one that Itachi is standing over is really Anko's dead body.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 16, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> .. you're right
> 
> book no jutsu is still god-tier



Let's count how many variants of TnJ Naruto has:
Headbutt no jutsu: Gaara
Uppercut no Jutsu: Neji
Book no Jutsu (strongest): Nagato and Konan because Nagato couldn't contain the effects of BnJ on his own. 

I'm sure there are more, but those stand out to me most.


----------



## Mangateers (May 16, 2012)

Hope you guys enjoy the chapter


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

hey thanks a lot mangateers!
-------------

question, itachi's left eye is messed up. since he's an edo, is it going to regenerate or is izanami apparently a one-time thing as well?

(or is it morphing into a byagukan  )


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 16, 2012)

*Thus the most boring fight out of the three ends*

For now that's what it looks like. Can we get back to Edo Madara+ vs Kages or Tobi vs Alliance?


----------



## tnorbo (May 16, 2012)

the sad thing is, it may not even be over yet.


----------



## momma bravo (May 16, 2012)

most likely back to madara vs. kages or alliance since it's been quite a while.


----------



## Melodie (May 16, 2012)

*The situation*

To be honest, I find the current situation in the manga awkward and horrendous.  both of the sides have nothing else to do. Kabuto is paralyzed, and the Uchiha duo are not allowed to harm Kabuto. in my opinion, this fight is the worst of the big three, it started boring, and ended boring.​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

a jutsu that forces you in a loop which you can only escape by fulfilling a condition (possibly that's how it works) - that's pretty new


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

I agree, but this fight was just the warm-up until Edo Tensei is taken care of.

Once that Jutsu is out of the picture, Kabuto's ass is fair game, and I'm positive we'll see a significant and immediate rise in the quality of this match.


----------



## Taijukage (May 16, 2012)

when is it a fact that kabutos defeated? hes in a loop of killng itachi over and over. SO? doesnt mean madaras vanished.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2012)

*Genjutsu GG*

Did Itachi just genjutsu GG the dude whom we thought genjutsu GG'd Itachi last week ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 16, 2012)

and you were so worried about that silly blitz


----------



## Nikushimi (May 16, 2012)

That he did. 

Itachi lost his title of "Genjutsu King" and gained it back the very next week. Leave it to Itachi to troll so brilliantly.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 16, 2012)

mod or mad ?  
Why aren't we allowed to make threads ?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 16, 2012)

Itachi you troll.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 16, 2012)

I knew izanami would be hax but this is just ridiculous


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 16, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> That he did.
> 
> Itachi lost his title of "Genjutsu King" and gained it back the very next week. Leave it to Itachi to troll so brilliantly.


He never was "Genjutsu King" since he was never hailed as being the greatest genjutsu user in the clan to begin with


----------



## falconzx (May 16, 2012)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> He never was "Genjutsu King" since he was never hailed as being the greatest genjutsu user in the clan to begin with



I think the king was Shisui ?


----------



## Rumeye (May 16, 2012)

Did he just tap on Kabuto’s head?


----------



## Nightblade (May 16, 2012)

now that that's settled, I hope Itachi talks to Sasuke and convince him to return to the light side.


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2012)

As a fan of Itachi, I still can't understand why everyone is praising him and calling him boss for apparently defeating Kabuto with Izanami. While it is true that he is an impressive ninja, Itachi would be long gone if he wasn't an Edo corpse...

Let's be realistic now, shall we?

Saying that Itachi is superior to Kabuto is completely biased bullshit, as Kabuto has "killed" Itachi at least twice in this fight. Not to mention Kabuto is out-numbered here and fighting the second and third strongest Uchiha members, while still standing his ground and kicking ass...

Activating Izanami was *the only way* for them [Uchiha brothers] to win this fight. Itachi knew that and so should you.


----------



## falconzx (May 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> As a fan of Itachi, I still can't understand why everyone is praising him and calling him boss for apparently defeating Kabuto with Izanami. While it is true that he is an impressive ninja, Itachi would be long gone if he wasn't an Edo corpse...
> 
> Let's be realistic now, shall we?
> 
> ...



Everyone is OP with sage mode (except Jiraiya, since he doesn't know much about Pains' abilities)


----------



## Synn (May 16, 2012)

falconzx said:


> Everyone is OP with sage mode (except Jiraiya, since he doesn't know much about Pains' abilities)



That post of yours doesn't make sense.


----------



## titantron91 (May 16, 2012)

Synn said:


> As a fan of Itachi, I still can't understand why everyone is praising him and calling him boss for apparently defeating Kabuto with Izanami. While it is true that he is an impressive ninja, Itachi would be long gone if he wasn't an Edo corpse...
> 
> Let's be realistic now, shall we?
> 
> ...



Itachi wouldn't have to use Izanami if there was no Sauce around and no Edo Madara to take care of. There's always Totsuka.

Circumstances evened out the battle anyway.

When there is an infestation... it's best to kill the queen insect aka the one who produces the pests.

Although I admit that Itachi is not confident of defeating a roided ET Madara.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 16, 2012)

titantron91 said:


> Itachi wouldn't have to use Izanami if there was no Sauce around and no Edo Madara to take care of. There's always Totsuka.


Wait what? This doesn't make sense.

Sasuke presence had nothing to do with the decision to implement Izanami, such entirely due to the circumstances.

But the key point regarding to this chapter is that despite all the great minds that exist within the library. No body convincingly knows "What the F" just happens.. Of course their are theories but the theories seem to be derived based off allegiances opposed to physical evidence.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 16, 2012)

Inazami a.k.a.


----------



## takL (May 16, 2012)

? "get away from me, sasuke"
→　✓ "dont get away from me(=stick to me), sasuke"

haha izamani is an escape game with only bad ends for the player after all.


----------



## Setsuna00 (May 16, 2012)

PnJ for the win. Izanami is essentially an alternate dimension where whoever it is affecting gets to decide what happens and can then die in peace after having your destiny or dream or desire come to fruition against your opponent.


----------



## Zenith (May 16, 2012)

Don't know about you but that's all I saw in this chapter


----------



## Skywalker (May 16, 2012)

Another hax Uchiha move, what else is new.


----------



## The_Evil (May 16, 2012)

I don't really like Kabuto, but even I feel for him. He got owned so throughly that his dignity pretty much evaporated.


----------



## Mistshadow (May 16, 2012)

*Repeated Boring Panel Chapter*

Seriously am I the only one who thought this chapter was insanely boring and half-assed? Kishi could have gotten the point that kabuto was stuck in a loop in 2 pages rather than drawing the same set of panels 3-4 times in a row which would have given us more information rather than a chapter that could be read in less than a minute.

Kishi's mind "draw one panel from each chapter of the fight and repeat 4 times will make a great chapter" I call it LAZY


----------



## Lovely (May 16, 2012)

You're not the only one. These chapters have been very boring and repetitive for several weeks now. I wish there would at least be a little scene change.


----------



## Addy (May 16, 2012)

i liked them


----------



## Summers (May 16, 2012)

Dont think it was lazy, just crap boring.


----------



## cypruss11 (May 16, 2012)

I thought it was great!

I wonder if, after the fight, Itachi will convince Sasuke not to destroy Konoha anymore? Everyone seems to want a Sasuke/Naruto fight though, so it may not happen.


----------



## Krippy (May 16, 2012)

It was a bit dull, but Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 17, 2012)

Here i thought it was gonna be bad.


It was worse.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 17, 2012)

Poll was not added by me. Not that I am complaining, the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Summers (May 17, 2012)

Am trying so hard to get interested, looking through 5 pages of threads and its all about.....Nothing much. To the library I go.


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2012)

For the first time, I find myself both bored and entertained by a single chapter. Loops aren't interesting to the eye, but the concept is mind-bogglingly awesome.


----------

